# Segnali di pericolo



## Brunetta (14 Ottobre 2018)

Inoltre,* i primi segnali di abuso familiare sono quelle cose di cui non si accorge nessuno*, a volte nemmeno le vittime.
Non sono delle grandi bandiere rosse che sventolano davanti a voi vistosamente. Essi iniziano molto prima che una mano vi venga posata addosso o che un rapporto della polizia venga archiviato.* Sono segnali sottili e silenziosi.* Scattano nelle vostre viscere e, quindi, possono essere ascoltati solo da voi.Qui di seguito ci sono *otto segnali precoci di allarme,* che avvertono di un possibile abuso domestico futuro.
*
1. AVETE PIÙ PAURA DELLA REAZIONE DEL VOSTRO COMPAGNO CHE DELLA SITUAZIONE IN SÈ.*

“Ero ad una festa, quando tornai alla mia macchina e vidi che qualcuno aveva chiaramente sbattuto contro il mio paraurti e poi era scappato. Stando lì a guardare la vernice scrostata e l’angolo leggermente rientrato, la mia prima reazione non fu di frustrazione per la situazione, ma piuttosto di preoccupazione per quando sarei tornata a casa e l’avrei raccontato a mio marito, perché sapevo che si sarebbe arrabbiato parecchio.Come previsto, quando tornai a casa e lui vide la mia macchina, cominciò a urlare, insultare, inveire e vaneggiare. Non era stata colpa mia, ma per lui lo era sempre e tutta la sua rabbia fu diretta verso di me”.
Se, come la donna di questo esempio, passate i vostri giorni avendo paura di come i vostri compagni reagiranno a ciò che vi succede, non vi sentite al sicuro con loro.
Se rimanere imbottigliate nel traffico e tornare tardi per la cena è il problema minore, confrontato a come vi reagirà il vostro partner, dovreste prendere consapevolezza del fatto che questo è un segnale di possibili episodi futuri di violenza domestica.
*
2. VI TURBA DISCUTERE CON IL VOSTRO COMPAGNO PERCHÈ VI FA PAURA.*

“Quando discuto con il mio uomo, ciò mi sconvolge. Mi sconvolge che la persona che amo sia arrabbiata con me o viceversa. Mi sconvolge perché lo amo e non mi piace avere tensioni nella nostra relazione.
Ma, più di tutto, perché mi fa paura.
Mi fa paura pensare che potrebbe picchiarmi per la rabbia. Ho paura che potrebbe andarsene e tradirmi solo perché è arrabbiato con me, o che farà qualcos’altro di deleterio anche solo a livello emotivo”.Di solito, discutere, anche se spiacevole, non ci fa paura. Se a voi succede il contrario, potrebbe esserci qualcosa di cui preoccuparvi seriamente.
*
3. QUANDO SIETE COINVOLTI IN UNA DISCUSSIONE CON IL PARTNER, CERCATE L’USCITA PIÙ VICINA.*

Questo concetto potrebbe sembrare già chiaro così, ma non lo è.
Molte persone potrebbero non aver ancora realizzato, a livello cosciente, che lo fanno pure loro. Ed anche se lo realizzano, spesso cercano di convincere se stesse che sono solo pensieri irrazionali, perché il loro partner non le ha mai picchiate prima.
Ma allora perché si tengono vicino all’uscita durante una lite?“Considerate che questa sensazione deriva dal vostro istinto viscerale, che vi dice che non siete al sicuro.
E questo è il segnale d’allarme, che troppe persone trascurano, ma che è, in realtà, l’unico a cui dovrebbero prestare attenzione.
Quando state discutendo con il vostro compagno e, in un angolo della vostra mente, state già pianificando la vostra fuga, non ignorate questo piccolo campanello d’allarme, perché potrebbe avvertirvi di un pericolo ben più grande.
*
4. NON VI FIDATE DI LORO.*

La fiducia si guadagna e si perde facilmente.
Molte relazioni possono finire proprio per questo motivo, ma ciò che molte persone non sanno è che tradire ripetutamente la fiducia degli altri è una forma di abuso.Se l’altra persona sta pretendendo la vostra fiducia, o vi fa sentire in colpa se non vi fidate di loro, senza darvi un motivo per farlo, potreste essere vittime di una manipolazione o di un abuso a livello emotivo.Nessuno sa cosa provate per il partner, eccetto voi, ma quel che è certo è che, se non riuscite a fidarvi di lui, dovreste rendervi conto di avere un problema serio.
*
5. VI FANNO CREDERE MATTE.*

Avete mai avuto una conversazione con qualcuno che stava cercando di convincervi di qualcosa che avete detto, mentre voi siete abbastanza sicure di non averlo fatto? Avete presente quanto questo vi faccia impazzire?Il “*gaslighting*” è una forma di abuso, in cui una persona cerca di manipolare l’altra, distorcendo la verità per supportare il proprio punto di vista e le proprie intenzioni. Potrebbe essere fatto in modo eclatante, ad esempio, mentendovi, o in modo più sottile, cercando di farvi credere che siete in errore, in situazioni in cui, invece, avete ragione.Poiché le persone esterne non possono vedere i meccanismi interni della vostra relazione, sta a voi realizzare che, se temete di essere diventate matte, potrebbe anche darsi che il vostro compagno vi stia facendo sentire in questo modo di proposito.
*
6. VI SENTITE COME SE AVESTE SEMPRE BISOGNO DELLA LORO OPINIONE.*

“Quando devo prendere una decisione importante, corro a dirlo al mio uomo per sapere cosa ne pensa. Lo faccio perché apprezzo la sua opinione e la rispetto. Ma, alla fine del giorno, farò comunque ciò che ritengo essere il meglio per me”.Se, al contrario di questo esempio, vi sentite come se aveste bisogno dell’opinione del vostro partner su tutto, perché si arrabbierà se non lo fate, allora c’è qualcosa che non va. Potrebbero essere “semplici” problemi di autostima o di Codipendenza, ma, se state basando le vostre scelte di vita, di lavoro, del modo in cui vestirvi e dei valori più importanti, sulla base di ciò che il vostro compagno si aspetta, o pretende, da voi, siete sottoposti al suo completo controllo. E questo controllo, com’è noto, potrebbe trasformarsi in abuso.
*
7. VOLETE STARE SOLO INSIEME AL VOSTRO COMPAGNO.*

Ci siamo passati tutti: si incontra una persona, ci s’innamora pazzamente e si vuole passare ogni secondo con lei.
Ma, di solito, emergiamo dal nostro piccolo bozzolo d’amore e torniamo al mondo reale. In altri casi, invece, una delle due persone potrebbe non essere pronta a dividersi dall’altra, anche se quest’ultima vorrebbe.“Volevo uscire con i miei amici, ma il mio futuro marito mi ripeteva così tanto quanto gli sarei mancata e “Perché mi lasci solo il venerdì sera?”, che finivo per non andare.
Proprio come non sono uscita con loro lunedì per una cena, o venerdì per un drink.
Così come non sono uscita con loro questo weekend e quello precedente.
Lui non mi diceva che non potevo andare, ma mi faceva sentire talmente in colpa, che, alla fine, sceglievo di rimanere con lui.
Quindi, non era un abuso, perché ero io a fare tale scelta, no? In sé e per sé non lo era, ma era un grande accenno di cosa sarebbe diventato”.Se il vostro compagno riesce a rispettare e sopportare l’idea che abbiate una vita all’infuori della vostra relazione, è tutto a posto.
Ma, se vi rendete conto che state tagliando lentamente i legami con i vostri amici e la vostra famiglia, dovete preoccuparvi del fatto che il vostro partner vi stia isolando, ricordandovi che l’essere sola è una delle caratteristiche principali di una vittima di violenza.
*
8. VI SENTITE IN COLPA. SEMPRE.*

Il primo strumento, usato spesso da coloro che agiscono la violenza, consiste nel controllare i vostri sentimenti, facendovi sentire come se tutto ciò che accade fosse per colpa vostra.
Sono infelici? È colpa della vittima.
La vita non sta andando come vorrebbero? È colpa della vittima.
Si stanno “accontentando” di qualcuno, che è meno di quello che si meritano? È colpa della vittima.Poiché tutto accade a causa della vittima, non è mai colpa dell’altro. Ed egli non ha bisogno di sentirsi come se stesse facendo qualcosa di sbagliato … Come lo è abusare di voi!
Per anni abbiamo pensato che solo quando qualcuno ci picchia stiamo subendo un abuso.
In verità, anche se col tempo qualcuno arriva a colpire realmente le sue vittime, esse sono state già abusate così a lungo, che, a questo punto, esse non sono più capaci di vedere una via d’uscita.Ormai, l’abusatore li ha deprivati a tal punto della loro autostima, ha preso il controllo delle loro vite e li ha separati dalle persone che li potevano aiutare, che “basta lasciarlo”, non è come lasciarlo “e basta”.Questo perché, se vogliamo proteggere noi stessi, abbiamo bisogno di imparare a riconoscere i segnali d’allarme dell’abuso, prima che questi diventino ben visibili, come lo è un occhio nero. 




https://www.psiconline.it/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=15047:violenza-domestica-quali-sono-i-primi-segnali-di-abuso-familiare&catid=81:relazioni-coppia-famigliaFonte: PsychCentral.com


----------



## patroclo (15 Ottobre 2018)

compagno/a


----------



## Irrisoluto (15 Ottobre 2018)

Intanto trovo disgustoso che si dia per scontato che le vittime siano solo donne.
Secondo la maggior parte di questi cosiddetti "segnali di pericolo" sono tipici di ogni relazione di coppia. La coppia è pericolosa? Puo' darsi, ma non sarebbe certo colpa del presunto carnefice. 
In ultimo, ho conosciuto diverse donne - anche amiche che mi raccontavano le loro "disavventure"... - che erano davvero matte da legare e che avevano un comportamento violento. E di fronte ai tentativi di riportarle alla ragione, accusavano il partner di violenza - per quel divertentissimo meccanismo per cui se sei matta e l'altro te lo fa notare, il problema non è che sei matta ma che sei vittima di violenza da parte di uno che vorrebbe farti passare per matta.
In ultimo, il problema molto serio del pregiudizio di genere: non ho dati alla mano, ma mi gioco le palle che tutte ste stronzate abbiano conseguenze legali di non poco conto, considerando quanto si dia più facilmente credito alla testimonianza di una doonna rispetto a quella di un uomo.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Inoltre,* i primi segnali di abuso familiare sono quelle cose di cui non si accorge nessuno*, a volte nemmeno le vittime.
> Non sono delle grandi bandiere rosse che sventolano davanti a voi vistosamente. Essi iniziano molto prima che una mano vi venga posata addosso o che un rapporto della polizia venga archiviato.* Sono segnali sottili e silenziosi.* Scattano nelle vostre viscere e, quindi, possono essere ascoltati solo da voi.Qui di seguito ci sono *otto segnali precoci di allarme,* che avvertono di un possibile abuso domestico futuro.
> *
> 1. AVETE PIÙ PAURA DELLA REAZIONE DEL VOSTRO COMPAGNO CHE DELLA SITUAZIONE IN SÈ.*
> ...


Allucinante che il soggetto di questi esempi sia sempre e solo una donna...


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Intanto trovo disgustoso che si dia per scontato che le vittime siano solo donne.
> Secondo la maggior parte di questi cosiddetti "segnali di pericolo" sono tipici di ogni relazione di coppia. La coppia è pericolosa? Puo' darsi, ma non sarebbe certo colpa del presunto carnefice.
> In ultimo, ho conosciuto diverse donne - anche amiche che mi raccontavano le loro "disavventure"... - che erano davvero matte da legare e che avevano un comportamento violento. E di fronte ai tentativi di riportarle alla ragione, accusavano il partner di violenza - per quel divertentissimo meccanismo per cui se sei matta e l'altro te lo fa notare, il problema non è che sei matta ma che sei vittima di violenza da parte di uno che vorrebbe farti passare per matta.
> In ultimo, il problema molto serio del pregiudizio di genere: non ho dati alla mano, ma mi gioco le palle che tutte ste stronzate abbiano conseguenze legali di non poco conto, considerando quanto si dia più facilmente credito alla testimonianza di una doonna rispetto a quella di un uomo.


Ho risposto più o meno la stessa cosa senza aver prima letto cosa avevi scritto...


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Ottobre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> compagno/a


...vedi sopra...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2018)

Io non rispondo se no [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] mi leva l’amjcizia


----------



## Foglia (15 Ottobre 2018)

Io invece concordo con l'articolo postato da Brunetta. Ho ritrovato nella mia esperienza tutti quei "campanelli".

Ah. Tanto per capire con la mia esperienza:

"E_’ come se ella fosse in apnea, concentrata amantenere la respirazione e il distanziamento dal mondo".

_Il risultato, dalla mia relazione di consulenza tecnica (segnatamente dai test).
Potrei andare avanti, con cose più pesanti che sono risultate a carico di mio marito. Ma non lo faccio, non è questo il luogcchio però a sottovalutare e a banalizzare ciò che non si conosce.

Che le donne possano essere fautrici di violenza, nulla quaestio. 
Ma nessuno mi dica - statistiche alla mano - che la violenza tra le mura domestiche è una prerogativa che vede il genere femminile quale prevalente parte attiva.


----------



## Lostris (15 Ottobre 2018)

Si può anche andare oltre alla discriminazione di genere (l’articolo è evidentemente scritto per le donne, ce ne saranno altri sicuramente più neutri) e parlare del contenuto generale in sé.

Credo che il senso sia mostrare dei segnali d’allarme all’interno delle dinamiche di coppia che possono essere spia di una possibile degenerazione. 

Certo tutti insieme fanno spavento, immagino però non sia così semplice riconoscere di star scivolando dentro certi meccanismi quando si vivono.

A me fortunatamente non è mai capitato, punto 5 a parte.
Avere a che fare con un certo talento naturale nell’arte manipolatoria nelle conversazioni è abbastanza frustrante e snervante.

Ricordo urla e pianti di sfinimento. E la frustrazione di sentirsi disorientata, sconfitta e a volte sminuita partendo da cazzate.

In Dolores Claiborne, Stephen King descrive magistralmente in certi dialoghi questo genere di meccanismi.
L’ho letto tanti anni fa, ma Ricordo che arrivavo alla conclusione chiedendomi in quale punto e come mai la conversazione fosse degenerata... e tornavo indietro cercando di capire.


----------



## Minerva (15 Ottobre 2018)

Stereotipi? Scusate ma vi risulta la percentuale di donne uccise , violentate e maltrattate? ? A me sembra solo stucchevole l'obbligo del politicamente corretto per il quale occorre sottolineare che succede anche agli uomini .sì,  certo, ma molto meno(...)


----------



## Skorpio (15 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Inoltre,* i primi segnali di abuso familiare sono quelle cose di cui non si accorge nessuno*, a volte nemmeno le vittime.
> Non sono delle grandi bandiere rosse che sventolano davanti a voi vistosamente. Essi iniziano molto prima che una mano vi venga posata addosso o che un rapporto della polizia venga archiviato.* Sono segnali sottili e silenziosi.* Scattano nelle vostre viscere e, quindi, possono essere ascoltati solo da voi.Qui di seguito ci sono *otto segnali precoci di allarme,* che avvertono di un possibile abuso domestico futuro.
> *
> 1. AVETE PIÙ PAURA DELLA REAZIONE DEL VOSTRO COMPAGNO CHE DELLA SITUAZIONE IN SÈ.*
> ...


Concordo praticamente su tutto, ma....

Questi "segnali" hanno dei pre-segnali che si avvertono tranquillamente anche nei cosiddetti periodi dell'idillio (primi mesi di frequentazione e amore)

Sicuramente vestiti a festa, ma.. già sono ben presenti
A volerli vedere ovviamente


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Concordo praticamente su tutto, ma....
> 
> Questi "segnali" hanno dei pre-segnali che si avvertono tranquillamente anche nei cosiddetti periodi dell'idillio (primi mesi di frequentazione e amore)
> 
> ...


concordo 

spesso si e' ciechi pero'


----------



## Skorpio (15 Ottobre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> concordo
> 
> spesso si e' ciechi pero'


Se sì è infatuati si

Appena ieri si postava nel 3d di  [MENTION=7508]Marjanna[/MENTION] dei clip della Sora Lella che erano allucinanti da questo punto di vista

Cosa ci sarà di allucinante in un clip della Sora Lella, si dirà, al di fuori Delle proverbiali due risate

Ebbene lei, per aver ricevuto la.carineria di una puntura dal camionista, arriva a dire che lui è "una brava persona" e tenta di coprirlo da un omicidio

OMICIDIO eh? Omicidio

Perché è una brava persona.. 

Perché gli ha fatto bene la puntura.. :rotfl:

Guarda.. sembrano stronzate.. un clip del cazzo.. umoristico.. ma è vero!!!

Certa gente ragiona così.. nella realtà!! 

è allucinante


----------



## Marjanna (15 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se sì è infatuati si
> 
> Appena ieri si postava nel 3d di  @_Marjanna_ dei clip della Sora Lella che erano allucinanti da questo punto di vista
> 
> ...




Omicidio? Mica lo dicono o ricordo male??? Non mi pareva dicessero di cosa era accusato il camionista.
Comunque quello credo esuli dal tema, o meglio è un ritratto di un'Italia. Di come alcuni ceti si "difendano" tra poracci. Sora Lella poi ricorda come aveva nascosto un soldato (anche mia nonna mi ha raccontanto che al suo paese accadevano cose simile, anche lei aveva i fratelli in guerra).
Comunque l'altra faccia della medaglia non sempre è di chi "rispetta la legge" ma di chi "sa come non rispettarla", di chi si spinge fino al limite senza andare oltre, con consapevolezza. Ma il limite portato avanti per molto tempo è come una goccia che corrode la pietra.

Per quanto riguarda la violenza non ci si renda conto così facilmente di subirla, a meno di non finire con una costola o una mandibola spaccata, per te quali sono i pre-segnali?


----------



## Skorpio (15 Ottobre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Omicidio? Mica lo dicono o ricordo male??? Non mi pareva dicessero di cosa era accusato il camionista.


Nel tuo clip di ieri non si diceva, ma nei miei ricordi si 

[video=youtube;sAZ4EvESYls]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAZ4EvESYls[/video]


----------



## Skorpio (15 Ottobre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda la violenza non ci si renda conto così facilmente di subirla, a meno di non finire con una costola o una mandibola spaccata, per te quali sono i pre-segnali?


Beh.. premesso che la Sora Lella e il camionista non erano una "coppia" .. ma che comunque lei era "affascinata" da quest'uomo che le aveva fatto l'iniezione, è da notare:

1 che dopo poche ore la "carineria gratuita" è diventata un credito da esigere (ieri vi ho fatto un favore, ora me ne dovete fare voi uno a me)

2 che era entrato in auto senza il loro permesso, e non credo che ce lo avrebbero potuto togliere con la forza

3 che i modi dolci e accorati da "brava persona" sono un vestito ingannevole, dati i punti 1 e 2 , e che se avessero detto di andarsene, probabilmente il tono sarebbe cambiato e il "favore" sarebbe diventato un "ordine"

4 che quando erano in auto il tono di lui cambia di parecchio e si fa minaccioso, a conforto del precedente punto 3

Ora.. è uno spaccato benintesi, ma prima di arrivare ai segnali allarmati di cui al post iniziale, i segnali premonitori più o meno dolci ma con i connotati 1 e 2 si vedono secondo me dopo pochissimo tempo dalla frequentazione

Solo che si è coinvolti e ammaliati, e quindi è tutto molto bello e molto dolce e molto umano 

Finché va tutto bene


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2018)

Per me il punto più significativo è quello di aver paura di dire la cosa sbagliata.
Questa non è una disquisizione culturale, qui si parlava di un uomo che ha un atteggiamento ossessivo e persecutorio.

È ovvio che ci sia responsabilità di entrambi in ogni relazione, ma quando si arriva a livelli pericolosi si debba scappare.
Quasi tutte le donne ammazzate avevano accettato l’ultimo incontro chiarificatore.


----------



## Lostris (16 Ottobre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> Stereotipi? Scusate ma vi risulta la percentuale di donne uccise , violentate e maltrattate? ? A me sembra solo stucchevole l'obbligo del politicamente corretto per il quale occorre sottolineare che succede anche agli uomini .sì,  certo, ma molto meno(...)


Su questo hai ragione, non si può proprio dire siano stereotipi.
Ho corretto.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me il punto più significativo è quello di aver paura di dire la cosa sbagliata.
> Questa non è una disquisizione culturale, qui si parlava di un uomo che ha un atteggiamento ossessivo e persecutorio.
> 
> È ovvio che ci sia responsabilità di entrambi in ogni relazione, ma quando si arriva a livelli pericolosi si debba scappare.
> Quasi tutte le donne ammazzate avevano accettato l’ultimo incontro chiarificatore.


È una evoluzione della preesistente violenza tipicamente maschile e su questo non ci piove.

Ma i segnali di abuso ci sono molto prima, e possono anche essere femmina vs maschio

La femmina statisticamente evolve molto più raramente il suo abuso in senso fisico , ma abusa come e quanto il.maschio e forse anche di più.

Solo che usa modalità più subdole, e lo fa in guanti bianchi. Umiliazione, mortificazione, etc..

Un esempio?

Gli abusi che da come si racconta (per me) subisce      [MENTION=5902]Jim Cain[/MENTION] dalla compagna.

Sono come percosse, però non si vedono, e quindi è tutto regolare, se non c'è la aggressione fisica son bravi tutti

È abbastanza chiaro per chi ha scritto quell'articolo, che "l'abuso domestico" sono le botte (vedi introduzione) poiché parla di segnali di allarme, mentre l'abuso è già in atto bello grosso

Per me


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2018)

C'era un certo periodo diversi anni fa che mia moglie teneva in casa una bustina di arsenico che aveva portato a casa dal laboratorio.
Era tossicologa.
Sinceramente lo trovavo un segnale assai inquietante, anche perché in quel periodo non era per niente serena, soprattutto con me.
Ma il fatto che io sia qui... fa capire che non era affatto un segnale.
Il resto dei punti... ne trovo corrispondenti una buona parte. 
Se si vuole si riesce a far aderire tutto, ma ovviamente lo si fa soggettivamente, ossia articolando un punto di vista.
Il lavoro di analisi dovrebbe invece essere condotto da un supervisore neutro - magari non ideologizzato o sessista, se ne trovano  ancora - capace di analizzare oggettivamente la situazione piuttosto che da decaloghi di questo genere, che sono sempre frutto di interpretazioni da parte di chi legge (cercate in rete il caso di Therese Klein e comprendete il rischio dell'interpretazione soggettiva).
Comunque io non ho mai picchiato mia moglie, lei spesso lo ha fatto. Sono molto più alto di lei, ho fatto arti marziali, so incassare (al limite con qualche graffio), pertanto la lascio sfogare.
Non sempre però gli uomini sono come me. Un mio consiglio è di tenere sempre basso il livello di scontro - in coppia si litiga!. Mai, da parte di una donna, andare a quelle fisico.


----------



## Irrisoluto (16 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> C'era un certo periodo diversi anni fa che mia moglie teneva in casa una bustina di arsenico che aveva portato a casa dal laboratorio.
> Era tossicologa.
> Sinceramente lo trovavo un segnale assai inquietante, anche perché in quel periodo non era per niente serena, soprattutto con me.
> Il resto dei punti... ne trovo corrispondenti una buona parte. Se si vuole si riesce a far aderire tutto, ma ovviamente lo si fa soggettivamente.
> ...


Quello che dici in grassetto è estremamente importante.
Il problema di questo tipo di "messe in guardia" è che tante donne li leggono e li usano per ribaltare le situazioni.
Io saro' anche un caso particolare, nel senso che mi lego a persone che hanno problematiche psichiche molto complesse, pero' ho anche alcuni casi di amiche e conoscenti che sulla base di questi decaloghi danno un'interpretazione delirante di quello che succede davvero nella coppia.
Detto in soldoni, ho l'impressione che molte donne accusino ingiustamente i compagni di avere questi atteggiamenti che peludono alla violenza, proprio per manipolare.
Questi discorsi rischiano insomma di essere un appoggio pseudo-scientifico al vittimismo del carnefice, soprattutto quando il carnefice è donna.


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Quello che dici in grassetto è estremamente importante.
> Il problema di questo tipo di "messe in guardia" è che tante donne li leggono e li usano per ribaltare le situazioni.
> Io saro' anche un caso particolare, nel senso che mi lego a persone che hanno problematiche psichiche molto complesse, pero' ho anche alcuni casi di amiche e conoscenti che sulla base di questi decaloghi danno un'interpretazione delirante di quello che succede davvero nella coppia.
> Detto in soldoni, ho l'impressione che molte donne accusino ingiustamente i compagni di avere questi atteggiamenti che peludono alla violenza, proprio per manipolare.
> Questi discorsi rischiano insomma di essere un appoggio pseudo-scientifico al vittimismo del carnefice, soprattutto quando il carnefice è donna.


Io non ne faccio una questione di genere. L'articolo è rivolto al genere femminile e se cercate on line non ne esiste uno uguale rivolto a quello maschile: dà quindi un'impronta di partenza sbilanciata.
La violenza nella coppia comunque esiste ed è da affrontare senza pregiudizi di genere.
Purtroppo noto che in quest'ambito negli ultimi anni c'è stata una regressione da ambo le parti (ovvio, quando si contrappongono due categorie). Bisognerebbe smettere di pensare a donne vs uomini e viceversa, ma solo a due elementi sostanziali e pari delle coppie.


----------



## Irrisoluto (16 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io non ne faccio una questione di genere. L'articolo è rivolto al genere femminile e se cercate on line non ne esiste uno uguale rivolto a quello maschile: dà quindi un'impronta di partenza sbilanciata.
> La violenza nella coppia comunque esiste ed è da affrontare senza pregiudizi di genere.
> Purtroppo noto che in quest'ambito negli ultimi anni c'è stata una regressione da ambo le parti (ovvio, quando si contrappongono due categorie). Bisognerebbe smettere di pensare a donne vs uomini e viceversa, ma solo a due elementi sostanziali e pari delle coppie.


Sono d'accordo.
Anche perché non bisogna dimenticare che lo sbilanciamento a favore della donna ha un'origine molto precisa: l'inferiorità fisica e materiale, cioè il fatto che nella maggior parte dei casi, essendo la donna meno forte fisicamente, poteva essere battuta fisicamente, e che dipendendo economicamente dall'uomo non aveva la possibilità materiale di separarsi.
Ora mi pare che entrambe le "inferiorità" non siano più la regola, almeno nel mondo "occidentale".
Quindi sono venuti meno i criteri per i quali sarebbe la donna a dover essere protetta dalla violenza dell'uomo.
Ormai, si gioca alla pari, mi dispiace.


----------



## patroclo (16 Ottobre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> Stereotipi? Scusate ma vi risulta la percentuale di donne uccise , violentate e maltrattate? ? A me sembra solo stucchevole l'obbligo del politicamente corretto per il quale occorre sottolineare che succede anche agli uomini .sì,  certo, ma molto meno(...)


non credo che nessuno possa permettersi di negare atti di questa gravità.
l'articolo descrive appunto i segnali che poi possono a portare alle "tragedie annunciate", che in quanto annunciate è ipocrita chiamarle tragedie.
Ma senza arrivare alla violenza fisica, componente effettivamente più maschile, il resto sono atteggiamenti assolutamente bipartisan, ed è da questo che nasce la mia precisazione.
La violenza spesso non nasce da sola, è la reazione inadeguata di una mente debole che non ha altri strumenti, non giustificherò mai una reazione violenta ad una provocazione vessatoria, umiliante, continua....questo non toglie che per me il quadro sia da conoscere per intero, e ripeto non per le attenuanti.


----------



## Foglia (16 Ottobre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> non credo che nessuno possa permettersi di negare atti di questa gravità.
> l'articolo descrive appunto i segnali che poi possono a portare alle "tragedie annunciate", che in quanto annunciate è ipocrita chiamarle tragedie.
> Ma senza arrivare alla violenza fisica, componente effettivamente più maschile, il resto sono atteggiamenti assolutamente bipartisan, ed è da questo che nasce la mia precisazione.
> La violenza spesso non nasce da sola, è la reazione inadeguata di una mente debole che non ha altri strumenti, non giustificherò mai una reazione violenta ad una provocazione vessatoria, umiliante, continua....questo non toglie che per me il quadro sia da conoscere per intero, e ripeto non per le attenuanti.



Raramente la violenza psicologica (quella prodromica a certe tragedie, quella che "ti inchioda", e fa sì che tu non reagisca) è "sganciata" da quella fisica.


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Quello che dici in grassetto è estremamente importante.
> Il problema di questo tipo di "messe in guardia" è che tante donne li leggono e li usano per ribaltare le situazioni.
> Io saro' anche un caso particolare, nel senso che mi lego a persone che hanno problematiche psichiche molto complesse, pero' ho anche alcuni casi di amiche e conoscenti che sulla base di questi decaloghi danno un'interpretazione delirante di quello che succede davvero nella coppia.
> Detto in soldoni, ho l'impressione che molte *donne accusino ingiustamente i compagni di avere questi atteggiamenti *che peludono alla violenza, proprio per manipolare.
> Questi discorsi rischiano insomma di essere un appoggio pseudo-scientifico al vittimismo del carnefice, soprattutto quando il carnefice è donna.


chi subisce, di solito non ha il coraggio di esternare con persone che conosce, ha paura. 
Da qui i casi di denunce spesso ritirate.
Poi l'esasperazione porta , alcune volte , a ribellarsi, ma sono casi rari.

La polizia difatti ha difficoltà a selezionare i veri casi di maltrattamento. Minimizza anche su casi gravi.


----------



## Irrisoluto (16 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> chi subisce, di solito non ha il coraggio di esternare con persone che conosce, ha paura.
> Da qui i casi di denunce spesso ritirate.
> Poi l'esasperazione porta , alcune volte , a ribellarsi, ma sono casi rari.
> 
> La polizia difatti ha difficoltà a selezionare i veri casi di maltrattamento. Minimizza anche su casi gravi.


non lo metto in dubbio, pero' ritengo che sia sbagliato anche creare eccessivi allarmismi.
perché appunto, si rischia di generare l'effetto inverso: chi è veramente vittima di violenza, continua a non sporgere denuncia (proprio perché, in quanto vittima, è sotto l'effetto della manipolazione). 
e chi invece non è vittima per nulla, si appoggia a questi schemi semplificatori per presentarsi come vittima.
nasce da qui un eccesso di denunce che sono frutto di distorsione della realtà, che rende ancora più difficile riconoscere i rari casi di denunce fondate.

e in ogni caso, non bisogna mai dimenticare la complessità delle dinamiche, in cui è vero che la vittima, anche di violenza fisica, ha collaborato coscientemente alla violenza.
per quanto politicamente scorretto possa sembrare, lessi con ammirazione la dichiarazioni di quella ragazza che difese il fidanzato accusato di averle procurato delle ustioni mi pare di terzo grado.
effettivamente, ifatti erano incontrvertibili e apparentemente non lasciavano alcun dubbio sulla responsabilità della violenza: il tizio entro' nell'appartamento della sua ex, la cosparse di benzina e le diede fuoco.
lei sorprendentemente chiese di interrompere la procedura contro il ragazzo perché, nella loro dinamica, il gesto era giustificabilissimo.
e in effetti, la ragazza sembrava tutt'altro che una povera vittima: lo lasciava e lo riprendeva di continuo, giocava scientemente, a quanto pare, a provocare la sua rabbia e la sua gelosia.
dal punto di vista esterno, certo rimane il gesto eclatante del ragazzo.
ma la ragazza, nel difenderlo, ha dimostrare una consapevolezza molto più profonda: che era la dinamica del rapporto ad essere malata e che era ingiusto che la legge si immischiasse in qualcosa che entrambi avevano costruito.
l'ho trovata una cosa molto bella, per quanto all'apparenza aberrante


----------



## Foglia (16 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> non lo metto in dubbio, pero' ritengo che sia sbagliato anche creare eccessivi allarmismi.
> perché appunto, si rischia di generare l'effetto inverso: chi è veramente vittima di violenza, continua a non sporgere denuncia (proprio perché, in quanto vittima, è sotto l'effetto della manipolazione).
> e chi invece non è vittima per nulla, si appoggia a questi schemi semplificatori per presentarsi come vittima.
> nasce da qui un eccesso di denunce che sono frutto di distorsione della realtà, che rende ancora più difficile riconoscere i rari casi di denunce fondate.
> ...



E come no!!!!


Ce ne fosse di roba così bella!!!!


Ma stiamo scherzando, o cosa???? Ti rendi conto di quello che dici? Io spero veramente di no.


----------



## Irrisoluto (16 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> E come no!!!!
> 
> 
> Ce ne fosse di roba così bella!!!!
> ...


Bah.
Ecco la levata di scudi del pregiudizio e della pigrizia mentale.
Ho detto che una storia bella?
NO.
Ho detto che ho ammirato la ragazza che invece di avallare la semplificazione del procedimento giudiziario, ha difeso il proprio ragazzo addossandosi parte della responsabilità.
Io non capisco proprio come si possa avere una mente cosi' formattata e impermeabile a tutto cio' che esula dalla banalità.


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Bah.
> Ecco la levata di scudi del pregiudizio e della pigrizia mentale.
> Ho detto che una storia bella?
> NO.
> ...


spesso il sinonimo di banalità è buon senso


----------



## Foglia (16 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Bah.
> Ecco la levata di scudi del pregiudizio e della pigrizia mentale.
> Ho detto che una storia bella?
> NO.
> ...



Levata di scudi?
Io non vedo nessuna levata di scudi.

Semplificazione del procedimento giudiziario? Responsabilità "addossata"?

No ma certo.
Continua pure.
Delirio puro.


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> non lo metto in dubbio, pero' ritengo che sia sbagliato anche creare eccessivi allarmismi.
> perché appunto, si rischia di generare l'effetto inverso: chi è veramente vittima di violenza, continua a non sporgere denuncia (proprio perché, in quanto vittima, è sotto l'effetto della manipolazione).
> e chi invece non è vittima per nulla, si appoggia a questi schemi semplificatori per presentarsi come vittima.
> nasce da qui un eccesso di denunce che sono frutto di distorsione della realtà, che rende ancora più difficile riconoscere i rari casi di denunce fondate.
> ...


Comunque l'atteggiamento di lei non scagiona lui. Una donna così la lasci, non le dai fuoco. E' un comportamento criminale.


----------



## Irrisoluto (16 Ottobre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> spesso il sinonimo di banalità è buon senso


indubbiamente.
ma a volte quello che si crede essere il buon senso è solo un giudizio superficiale



Foglia ha detto:


> Levata di scudi?
> Io non vedo nessuna levata di scudi.
> 
> Semplificazione del procedimento giudiziario? Responsabilità "addossata"?
> ...


Non mi abituero' mai a questo modo di dialogare che trovo inutilmente insultante.
Ho argomentato, credo, la mia posizione.
E non è un delirio.
La giustizia purtroppo deve semplificare, perché deve trovare un colpevole da sbattere in galera e una vittima da risarcire.
La ragazza ha dichiarato pubblicamente che la responsabilità dell'accaduto è anche sua. 
E io ho trovato ammirevole questo comportamento, perché denota un grande coraggio e una grande consapevolezza. Molto più di chi si limita a constatare chi ha appiccato il fuoco.

Cosa c'è di delirante?


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Bah.
> Ecco la levata di scudi del pregiudizio e della pigrizia mentale.
> Ho detto che una storia bella?
> NO.
> ...


L'ha perdonato in quanto era il suo ragazzo.
La legge però non è sottoposta a vincoli affettivi.
Lui ha commesso inequivocabilmente una violenza terribile.


----------



## Irrisoluto (16 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque non scagiona lui. Una donna così la lasci, non le dai fuoco. E' un comportamento criminale.


Ma certo, non l'ho negato mica.


----------



## Foglia (16 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> La ragazza ha dichiarato pubblicamente che la responsabilità dell'accaduto è anche sua.
> E io ho trovato ammirevole questo comportamento, perché denota un grande coraggio e una grande consapevolezza. Molto più di chi si limita a constatare chi ha appiccato il fuoco.
> 
> *Cosa c'è di delirante*?



Nella ragazza, o in te?

Vado, va.


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma certo, non l'ho negato mica.


La risposta deve essere almeno paragonabile.
Mi tradisci, ti tradisco.
Mi picchi, mi difendo, anche con le mani.
Io sconsiglio alle donne di picchiare per prime perché la risposta dell'uomo - di solito più forte - può essere pericolosa, ma comunque siamo sempre in un ambito di risposte paragonabili, che possono comunque risultare eccessive e per questo pericolose.
Ma nella storia che hai raccontato tu lui è solo un pazzo criminale.


----------



## Irrisoluto (16 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> L'ha perdonato in quanto era il suo ragazzo.
> La legge però non è sottoposta a vincoli affettivi.
> Lui ha commesso inequivocabilmente una violenza terribile.


io credo che l'abbia giustificato perché consapevole che la dinamica malata l'avevano costruita insieme e che la violenza fisica fa più impressione ma non è in sé peggiore della violenza psicologica che LEI stessa dice di avergli inflitto.
l'ho interpretato come un mettere in evidenza il carattere sommario di una giustizia che condanna senza esitazione un atto fisico e non si preoccupa neanche di andare a vedere quelli psichici - e non parlo di affettività, ma di vera e propria violenza psicologica.



Foglia ha detto:


> Nella ragazza, o in te?
> 
> Vado, va.


Boh. Che te devo di


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> io credo che l'abbia giustificato perché consapevole che la dinamica malata l'avevano costruita insieme e che la violenza fisica fa più impressione ma non è in sé peggiore della violenza psicologica che LEI stessa dice di avergli inflitto.
> l'ho interpretato come un mettere in evidenza il carattere sommario di una giustizia che condanna senza esitazione un atto fisico e non si preoccupa neanche di andare a vedere quelli psichici - e non parlo di affettività, ma di vera e propria violenza psicologica.
> 
> 
> Boh. Che te devo di


Io sono stato tradito ma di far del male a mia moglie non mi è mai saltato per la testa.
Men che meno comportarmi come quell'uomo di quella storia.
Quello che ha commesso non è giustificabile. Nessuna persona priva di tendenze criminali mette in atto una cosa del genere.
E avendo avuto due appartamenti di famiglia e un'auto bruciata quando parlo di criminali so con certezza cosa dico.
Non è un comportamento conseguente a quello della ragazza. E temo anche che lei sia stata obbligata a rispondere così.
Come ha tendenze criminali la ex di William Pezzullo, giusto per non farne una questione di genere.


----------



## Marjanna (16 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> lessi con ammirazione la dichiarazioni di quella ragazza che difese il fidanzato accusato di averle procurato delle ustioni mi pare di terzo grado.
> effettivamente, ifatti erano incontrvertibili e apparentemente non lasciavano alcun dubbio sulla responsabilità della violenza: il tizio entro' nell'appartamento della sua ex, la cosparse di benzina e le diede fuoco.
> lei sorprendentemente chiese di interrompere la procedura contro il ragazzo perché, nella loro dinamica, il gesto era giustificabilissimo.
> e in effetti, la ragazza sembrava tutt'altro che una povera vittima: lo lasciava e lo riprendeva di continuo, giocava scientemente, a quanto pare, a provocare la sua rabbia e la sua gelosia.
> ...


Ma chi, Ylenia Grazia Bonavera? Quella che aveva dichiarato che darle fuoco era un gesto d'amore? Che era incinta (di 3 mesi) e aveva perso il bimbo grazie al suo grande amore. Si era pure staccata dalla madre per difendere lui. Nella sua mente vedeva violenza e sadismo come amore (lui voleva ucciderla).
Non so come stia messa ora, ma ci scommetterei una bella cifra che va avanti imbottita di psicofarmaci potenti.


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma chi, Ylenia Grazia Bonavera? Quella che aveva dichiarato che darle fuoco era un gesto d'amore? Che era incinta (di 3 mesi) e aveva perso il bimbo grazie al suo grande amore. Si era pure staccata dalla madre per difendere lui. Nella sua mente vedeva violenza e sadismo come amore (lui voleva ucciderla).
> Non so come stia messa ora, ma ci scommetterei una bella cifra che va avanti imbottita di psicofarmaci potenti.


Per me lei aveva paura. Per questo ha ritrattato tutto.


----------



## Marjanna (16 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Per me lei aveva paura. Per questo ha ritrattato tutto.


Per me invece ha proprio rimosso. Ha reagito al trauma tagliandolo via e inventandosi un'altra realtà.


----------



## Irrisoluto (16 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io sono stato tradito ma di far del male a mia moglie non mi è mai saltato per la testa.
> Men che meno comportarmi come quell'uomo di quella storia.
> Quello che ha commesso non è giustificabile. Nessuna persona priva di tendenze criminali mette in atto una cosa del genere.
> E avendo avuto due appartamenti di famiglia e un'auto bruciata quando parlo di criminali so con certezza cosa dico.
> ...


Ma guarda che sulla condanna dell'atto criminale è ovvio che sono d'accordo.
Sul fatto che l'abbiano obbligata a rispondere cosi', non credo, da quel poco che sappiamo, proprio perché sta fuori di testa credo che ci credesse davvero.
Il mio discorso pero' era un altro, e riguardava il riconoscimento delle dinamiche e delle complicità più o meno silenziose.
Non che se ti tradisco è normale che tu mi amputi un braccio, per dire.
Ma che ci sono meccanismi, sicuramente malati, che si possono capire solo dall'interno e che coinvolgono entrambi.
In cui spesso la "vittima" chiede al carnefice di essere maltrattata, picchiata o addirittura uccisa.
Certo capisco che la giustizia debba seguire la sua strada e condannare chi commette un atto palesemente criminale.
Ma mi compiaccio anche del fatto che c'è qualcuno che punta il dito su un meccanismo che ha portato a quell'atto. Il che non significa giustificarlo, ribadisco.



Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma chi, Ylenia Grazia Bonavera? Quella che aveva dichiarato che darle fuoco era un gesto d'amore? Che era incinta (di 3 mesi) e aveva perso il bimbo grazie al suo grande amore. Si era pure staccata dalla madre per difendere lui. Nella sua mente vedeva violenza e sadismo come amore (lui voleva ucciderla).
> Non so come stia messa ora, ma ci scommetterei una bella cifra che va avanti imbottita di psicofarmaci potenti.


Si è lei, non ricordavo la storia del bimbo.
Comunque ripeto, non volevo per nulla giustificare l'atto né tantomeno sminuire il carattere patologico della loro relazione, ma solo dire che eticamente trovo corretto da parte di lei l'aver richiamato l'attenzione sul fatto che lei era complice della violenza di lui.


----------



## Mariben (16 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> io credo che l'abbia giustificato perché consapevole che la dinamica malata l'avevano costruita insieme e che la violenza fisica fa più impressione ma non è in sé peggiore della violenza psicologica che LEI stessa dice di avergli inflitto.
> l'ho interpretato come un mettere in evidenza il carattere sommario di una giustizia che condanna senza esitazione un atto fisico e non si preoccupa neanche di andare a vedere quelli psichici - e non parlo di affettività, ma di vera e propria violenza psicologica.


Ma nessuno nega che certe dinamiche siano malate e che creiino una codipendenza.
La ragazza in questione aveva sviluppato una forte dipendenza nei confronti di lui e della loro relazione che comprendeva anche la violenza psicologica perpetrata e subita. 
Sono meccanismi difficili da scardinare e spesso vengono " perdonati" .Scendere dalle montagne russe destabilizza .
Non c'è nulla di " bello" ,tantomeno  consapevole, nel suo gesto.
Che  si possa solo pensare che la giustizia debba tener conto di queste " attenuanti " è delirante.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2018)

La corresponsabilità in una relazione disfunzionale è sempre presente, anche se non significa dividere in modo paritario le colpe.
Ma quando sfocia in violenza il percorso disfunzionale non ha più alcun peso.
Anzi generalmente la vittima è chi si è resa conto che un rapporto di quel tipo era diventato insostenibile e aveva cercato di uscirne. 
PUNTO.


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Per me invece ha proprio rimosso. Ha reagito al trauma tagliandolo via e inventandosi un'altra realtà.


In un articolo ho letto che lei ha reagito a una domanda su quanto accaduto con la risposta "Non sono una sbirra".
Tutto può essere, credimi. Diamo per vero che sia un trauma da rimozione e non un comportamento da ambiente omertoso paramafioso.


----------



## Foglia (16 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Per me lei aveva paura. Per questo ha ritrattato tutto.


C'è un tipo di follia, quando si ama, incomprensibile ai più.

E' una follia particolare. Perché è lucida anche quando si estranea dalla realtà. E' come se esistesse la realtà e poi, accanto, un altro mondo. Quando realtà ed altro mondo smettono di comunicare si entra in preda al male.
E' bene dirlo, senza paura, eh 

Quanto alle corresponsabilità.... Utile capire certe proprie "caratteristiche". Senz'altro. Per sé, mica per giustificare l'altro. Ma perché è bene partire da noi.
Ma poi - come meglio di me riesce a dire [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] - la violenza mette anche un punto.

Io le mie corresponsabilità le ho anche messe alla moviola.

Quel che adesso ti posso dire, adesso, è che finalmente vedo la mia responsabilità come quella del pedone che attraversa sulle strisce, e nel farlo si fida e non guarda. Certamente avrei dovuto guardare. Più e più volte. Io mi sento responsabile fino a lì. Poi il conducente della macchina che a tutta velocità mi ha travolta si tenga ben addosso le proprie, di responsabilità.
Non so se ho reso.


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> non lo metto in dubbio, pero' ritengo che sia sbagliato anche creare eccessivi allarmismi.
> perché appunto, si rischia di generare l'effetto inverso: chi è veramente vittima di violenza, continua a non sporgere denuncia (proprio perché, in quanto vittima, è sotto l'effetto della manipolazione).
> e chi invece non è vittima per nulla, si appoggia a questi schemi semplificatori per presentarsi come vittima.
> nasce da qui un eccesso di denunce che sono frutto di distorsione della realtà, che rende ancora più difficile riconoscere i rari casi di denunce fondate.
> ...


 paura ,molta paura delle conseguenze.
Soprattutto un gesto infame , secondo il punto di vista di lei.
Lei si attribuisce molte colpe, aiutarla non è facile, probabilmente impossibile.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> 'aver richiamato l'attenzione sul fatto che lei era complice della violenza di lui.


Il mio parere è che era complice della dinamica, sicuramente.

Non dei gesti che ha fatto lui , quelli sono roba tutta sua

E dicendo così continua a proteggerlo (poverino, è anche colpa mia.. sapete?)

E la dinamica così facendo, mica la spezza. Anzi

 la alimenta ulteriormente


----------



## Irrisoluto (16 Ottobre 2018)

Una trentina di anni fa, un intellettuale famoso di cui non rivelo il nome perché mi renderebbe meno anonimo, strangolo' la moglie mentre le faceva un massaggio al collo. 
L'autopsia stabili' che lei non oppose alcuna resistenza.
Nella sua autobiografia, pubblicata postuma, questo tipo si giustificava moralmente lasciando intendere che era stata lei a chiedergli, implicitamente, di ucciderla. I risultati dell'autopsia sembravano dare ragione di questa versione, ma l'opinione pubblica, soprattutto femminista, si scaglio' contro di lui dandogli essenzialmente del paraculo ed escludendo che lei potesse essere consenziente.
Recentemente, sono state ritrovate delle lettere di lei, in cui effettivamente manifestava il suo desiderio di farla finita, e e che aiutarla fosse proprio lui, il marito.
Come la vedete in questo caso?
Un omicidio è un omicidio PUNTO? 
Beati voi che vedete tutto bianco o nero.


----------



## Mariben (16 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Una trentina di anni fa, un intellettuale famoso di cui non rivelo il nome perché mi renderebbe meno anonimo, strangolo' la moglie mentre le faceva un massaggio al collo.
> L'autopsia stabili' che lei non oppose alcuna resistenza.
> Nella sua autobiografia, pubblicata postuma, questo tipo si giustificava moralmente lasciando intendere che era stata lei a chiedergli, implicitamente, di ucciderla. I risultati dell'autopsia sembravano dare ragione di questa versione, ma l'opinione pubblica, soprattutto femminista, si scaglio' contro di lui dandogli essenzialmente del paraculo ed escludendo che lei potesse essere consenziente.
> Recentemente, sono state ritrovate delle lettere di lei, in cui effettivamente manifestava il suo desiderio di farla finita, e e che aiutarla fosse proprio lui, il marito.
> ...


Forse era eutanasia? Un po rozza magari .....


----------



## Marjanna (16 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Si è lei, non ricordavo la storia del bimbo.
> Comunque ripeto, non volevo per nulla giustificare l'atto né tantomeno sminuire il carattere patologico della loro relazione, ma solo dire che eticamente trovo corretto da parte di lei l'aver richiamato l'attenzione sul fatto che lei era complice della violenza di lui.


Io concordo con Mariben. Non la vedo per niente consapevole.
Tu vedi la cosa, mi pare, come una coppia di conviventi che si istigano continuamente a vicenda, e in cui è partito un ceffone. Provocato all'interno di una dinamica malata.
Qui c'è stata premeditazione, non mi risulta di due convivessero e fossero "culo camicia" da mattino a sera. Cosa che comunque non giustifica il farsi possessore della vita dell'altro. Premedito: esco di casa, metto una tanica di benzina in auto, vado a riempirla di benzina, mi metto in tasca dei fiammeri o un accendino, parcheggio la macchina, scendo, apro il portabagagli, prendo la tanica, faccio le scale, suono il campanello, la vedo, la blocco e le verso addosso la tanica, accendo il fuoco...




Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Una trentina di anni fa, un intellettuale  famoso di cui non rivelo il nome perché mi renderebbe meno anonimo,  strangolo' la moglie mentre le faceva un massaggio al collo.
> L'autopsia stabili' che lei non oppose alcuna resistenza.
> Nella sua autobiografia, pubblicata postuma, questo tipo si giustificava  moralmente lasciando intendere che era stata lei a chiedergli,  implicitamente, di ucciderla. I risultati dell'autopsia sembravano dare  ragione di questa versione, ma l'opinione pubblica, soprattutto  femminista, si scaglio' contro di lui dandogli essenzialmente del  paraculo ed escludendo che lei potesse essere consenziente.
> Recentemente, sono state ritrovate delle lettere di lei, in cui  effettivamente manifestava il suo desiderio di farla finita, e e che  aiutarla fosse proprio lui, il marito.
> ...


Lei era depressa? Malata da lungo tempo? Se aveva una malattia quale era e quali interventi erano stati fatti in merito? Quandi anni avevano? Da quando convivevano? Avevano figli? Di che età?
Se devo rispondere solo in merito a quanto hai esposto rimango perplessa a fronta della parola "implicito" (non espresso). Quindi lui aveva dedotto che lei voleva essere uccisa. Ora a me personalmente cambia moltissimo se questa persona era malata gravemente, con una vita resa insostenibile da una patologia. Se la vita era insostenibile per il rapporto malato con quest'uomo poteva mollarla anzichè strangolarla.
Ma direi la stessa cosa che fosse stata lei a strangolare lui.


----------



## Irrisoluto (16 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Forse era eutanasia? Un po rozza magari .....


No, lei non aveva particolari malattie.
Era un rapporto che appariva malato dall'esterno, in cui lui la tradiva sistematicamente e alla luce del sole...e allo stesso tempo, mentre era con le amanti, le scriveva tra le più belle lettere d'amore che io abbia mai letto. 
Litigavano di continuo, lei minacciava spesso di lasciarlo, ma alla fine rimaneva sempre li.
Insomma, lei appariva inequivocabilmente come vittima di una violenza, culminata, come da manuale, in "femminicidio".
Pero', incrociando le lettere di lei con quelle di lui, e i rispettivi diari, emerge una realtà molto diversa, una realtà in cui anche lei lo vessava e lo implorava di rimanere, minacciando il suicidio...
Probabilmente, la sua richiesta di essere strangolata da lui, era l'unica via di uscita a un inferno che entrambi avevano contrubuito a creare.


----------



## Irrisoluto (16 Ottobre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Lei era depressa? Malata da lungo tempo? Se aveva una malattia quale era e quali interventi erano stati fatti in merito? Quandi anni avevano? Da quando convivevano? Avevano figli? Di che età?
> Se devo rispondere solo in merito a quanto hai esposto rimango perplessa a fronta della parola "implicito" (non espresso). Quindi lui aveva dedotto che lei voleva essere uccisa. Ora a me personalmente cambia moltissimo se questa persona era malata gravemente, con una vita resa insostenibile da una patologia. Se la vita era insostenibile per il rapporto malato con quest'uomo poteva mollarla anzichè strangolarla.
> Ma direi la stessa cosa che fosse stata lei a strangolare lui.


Vedi la risposta che ho dato sopra 
Neanche lei voleva essere lasciata.
Avevano lui sulla sessantina, lei quasi settanta.
Insieme da più di trent'anni, senza figli.


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma guarda che sulla condanna dell'atto criminale è ovvio che sono d'accordo.
> Sul fatto che l'abbiano obbligata a rispondere cosi', non credo, da quel poco che sappiamo, proprio perché sta fuori di testa credo che ci credesse davvero.
> Il mio discorso pero' era un altro, e riguardava il riconoscimento delle dinamiche e delle complicità più o meno silenziose.
> Non che se ti tradisco è normale che tu mi amputi un braccio, per dire.
> ...


sì, una complicità malata che costituisce l'80% del vero problema di chissà quante altre violenze non dichiarate , né denunciate di cui non sappiamo l'esistenza.
ultimamente un ragazzo di 17 anni è riuscito a denunciare il padre  filmandolo mentre picchiava il fratellino.dopo anni di soprusi ai quali la madre non reagiva.
se le vittime sono deboli (vuoi metterci pure vigliacche?, facciamolo , visto che ne fanno pagare il prezzo anche ai figli) la colpa di questi orchi non si sposta di un millimetro


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Una trentina di anni fa, un intellettuale famoso di cui non rivelo il nome perché mi renderebbe meno anonimo, strangolo' la moglie mentre le faceva un massaggio al collo.
> L'autopsia stabili' che lei non oppose alcuna resistenza.
> Nella sua autobiografia, pubblicata postuma, questo tipo si giustificava moralmente lasciando intendere che era stata lei a chiedergli, implicitamente, di ucciderla. I risultati dell'autopsia sembravano dare ragione di questa versione, ma l'opinione pubblica, soprattutto femminista, si scaglio' contro di lui dandogli essenzialmente del paraculo ed escludendo che lei potesse essere consenziente.
> Recentemente, sono state ritrovate delle lettere di lei, in cui effettivamente manifestava il suo desiderio di farla finita, e e che aiutarla fosse proprio lui, il marito.
> ...


la vedo che se ricevo una richiesta del genere dall' uomo che amo ( a meno che non sia a certi livelli di sofferenza fisica di malattie terminali...che è un altro discorso)
farò di tutto per fargli  cambiare idea , a cominciare da robuste cure psicologiche e via dicendo.
ma ti pare normale esaudire una richiesta malsana di questo tipo ?


----------



## Mariben (16 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> No, lei non aveva particolari malattie.
> Era un rapporto che appariva malato dall'esterno, in cui lui la tradiva sistematicamente e alla luce del sole...e allo stesso tempo, mentre era con le amanti, le scriveva tra le più belle lettere d'amore che io abbia mai letto.
> Litigavano di continuo, lei minacciava spesso di lasciarlo, ma alla fine rimaneva sempre li.
> Insomma, lei appariva inequivocabilmente come vittima di una violenza, culminata, come da manuale, in "femminicidio".
> ...


Se non c'è stata un esplicita richiesta di mettere fine alla sua vita ( poco importa per che motivo ) è omicidio.Punto.
Sinceramente non si capisce dove vuoi andare a parare.
Se tra due c' 'è una relazione disfunzionale, malata , perversa ,chiamala come ti pare , quello dei due che agisce con violenza fino all' eliminazione fisica dell' altro va punito ma si dovrebbe tener conto di certe attenuanti tipo " Lui la picchiava ma lei  non si difendeva, non lo lasciava, anzi lo tradiva e lo umiliava" quindi?
Non so davvero , non comprendo i tuoi contorsionismi psicogouridici.
Io so solo che ho fatto volontariato per anni in un centro antiviolenza e tutta sta bellezza non  ce l ho trovata.
PS se posso... Perché , secondo te,sei attratto solo da donne affette da patologie psichiche?


----------



## spleen (16 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Una trentina di anni fa, un intellettuale famoso di cui non rivelo il nome perché mi renderebbe meno anonimo, strangolo' la moglie mentre le faceva un massaggio al collo.  L'autopsia stabili' che lei non oppose alcuna resistenza. Nella sua autobiografia, pubblicata postuma, questo tipo si giustificava moralmente lasciando intendere che era stata lei a chiedergli, implicitamente, di ucciderla. I risultati dell'autopsia sembravano dare ragione di questa versione, ma l'opinione pubblica, soprattutto femminista, si scaglio' contro di lui dandogli essenzialmente del paraculo ed escludendo che lei potesse essere consenziente. Recentemente, sono state ritrovate delle lettere di lei, in cui effettivamente manifestava il suo desiderio di farla finita, e e che aiutarla fosse proprio lui, il marito. Come la vedete in questo caso? Un omicidio è un omicidio PUNTO?  Beati voi che vedete tutto bianco o nero.


  Forse non è questione di vederla in B/N. E' chiaro che dietro l'amorevole marito si potrebbe nascondere il re dei paraculi, la legge persegue a prescindere, proprio perchè non le compete dare giudizi morali ma mettere in pratica quanto stabilito socialmente. Secondariamente capisco la confusione generata dai "pietosi assassini"  ma onestamente ritengo che sia semplicemente una faccenda di valori prioritari e quello della vita per me (per me) è quello più importante, poi si potrebbere dibattere per mesi sulla sofferenza, sull' eutanasia sul volere personale, sull 'accanimento terapeutico etc, ma mi chiamo fuori, in tutta sincerità queste visioni dell'amore usato come alibi al proprio egoismo, una una clava per gettare l'acido in faccia agli altri o come simulacro, come idolo al quale tutto è concesso e tutto è permesso mi lascia piuttosto scettico. Le vere dimostrazioni di amore ed attaccamento per me sono altre, quello descritto assomiglia piuttosto ad un idolo arrogante e autoreferenziale.


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2018)

direi che alla banalità irrisoluto oppone realtà romanzate , sopra le righe, ...esteticamente più affascinanti ma lontane dal vissuto , quello che almeno mi appartiene


----------



## spleen (16 Ottobre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> direi che alla banalità irrisoluto oppone realtà romanzate , sopra le righe, ...esteticamente più affascinanti ma lontane dal vissuto , quello che almeno mi appartiene


  Banalità intesa come buonsenso?


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se sì è infatuati si
> 
> Appena ieri si postava nel 3d di  [MENTION=7508]Marjanna[/MENTION] dei clip della Sora Lella che erano allucinanti da questo punto di vista
> 
> ...


e si


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Una trentina di anni fa, un intellettuale famoso di cui non rivelo il nome perché mi renderebbe meno anonimo, strangolo' la moglie mentre le faceva un massaggio al collo.
> L'autopsia stabili' che lei non oppose alcuna resistenza.
> Nella sua autobiografia, pubblicata postuma, questo tipo si giustificava moralmente lasciando intendere che era stata lei a chiedergli, implicitamente, di ucciderla. I risultati dell'autopsia sembravano dare ragione di questa versione, ma l'opinione pubblica, soprattutto femminista, si scaglio' contro di lui dandogli essenzialmente del paraculo ed escludendo che lei potesse essere consenziente.
> Recentemente, sono state ritrovate delle lettere di lei, in cui effettivamente manifestava il suo desiderio di farla finita, e e che aiutarla fosse proprio lui, il marito.
> ...


Non si capisce mai se hai il gusto della provocazione o se credi nelle cose che scrivi.
Mi auguro e ti auguro il primo caso.


----------



## Marjanna (16 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> No, lei non aveva particolari malattie.
> Era un rapporto che appariva malato dall'esterno, in cui lui la tradiva sistematicamente e alla luce del sole...e allo stesso tempo, mentre era con le amanti, le scriveva tra le più belle lettere d'amore che io abbia mai letto.
> Litigavano di continuo, lei minacciava spesso di lasciarlo, ma alla fine rimaneva sempre li.
> Insomma, lei appariva inequivocabilmente come vittima di una violenza, culminata, come da manuale, in "femminicidio".
> ...


Prima hai scritto che era un richiesta implicita. Ad ogni modo se proprio fosse volontà di uno dei due e visto che sapevano scrivere mi domando perchè non sia stata posta una volontà scritta anche a tutela del coniuge, eventualmente.
Personalmente non mi sento comunque di esprimere un parere su questo caso dati i pochi elementi. E questo non cambia che l'omicida sia un uomo o una donna. Rispetto a quanto leggiamo nei quotidiani poi c'è una enorme differenza tra "è stato arrestato" e "è stato condannato".
Comunque nella versione originale dell'articolo di apertura (https://psychcentral.com/blog/8-warning-signs-for-silent-domestic-abuse-victims/) l'autore scrive che nasce da richieste di email di donne, cosa che spiega perchè l'articolo sia rivolto a donne. Il blog tratta tematiche sulla salute mentale in generale.


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È una evoluzione della preesistente violenza tipicamente maschile e su questo non ci piove.
> 
> Ma i segnali di abuso ci sono molto prima, e possono anche essere femmina vs maschio
> 
> ...


Quoto tutto e ringrazio.

Due esempi : tra le mille cose che mi ha URLATO l'altra sera c'era il fatto che io perda parecchio tempo in studio a chiacchierare con il mio collega, sul presupposto che la moglie del mio collega glielo avrebbe riferito.
So PER CERTO che l'unica critica che la moglie del mio collega può avergli mosso pubblicamente è il fatto di essere un po' spendaccione, e nient'altro (nulla di grave, peraltro, è solo uno al quale piace mangiare e vestirsi in un certo modo, ma la possibilità ce l'ha eccome e non fa certo debiti per questo).
Questo è il classico, vile esempio di triangolazione, ovvero quando hai bisogno di inventarti qualcosa per screditare qualcuno (cioè, il sottoscritto) mettendo in bocca a qualcun altro cose che non ha mai detto.
E il problema è che oggi, chiacchierando col mio collega, mi sono fatto scrupolo che non fosse sbagliato quello che stavo facendo.
Hai idea del condizionamento psicologico che subisco ?

Altro esempio : mi lascia un messaggio vocale nel quale mi dice che vuole andare a prelevare tutti i suoi averi da una cassetta di sicurezza intestata (e che paga) mia zia perchè, a suo dire, essendo anziana e 'rincoglionita' (testuale) potrebbe sbagliare e prendere dalla cassetta anche cose sue (!!!).
Mia zia è ultraottantenne, ma è una Signora come poche, una delle prime donne della mia città a diventare avvocato, la prima donna nel centro sud Italia a diventare membro di un Ordine degli Avvocati.
E, sopratutto, una persona che ha sempre trattato la mia compagna in guanti bianchi, sempre prodiga di belle parole, consigli e - ovviamente - regali.
Bene, io di fronte ad una nullità che si permette di insinuare una cosa del genere nei confronti di una persona di tal fatta perdo ogni speranza e devo ringraziare Dio perchè me lo ha detto con un messaggio vocale e non di persona...


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ormai, si gioca alla pari, mi dispiace.


Mi ritengo vittima di violenza ed abusi psicologici che consistono in una saltuaria ma puntuale denigrazione, di ripetuti svilimenti e dispezzo ma non posso concordare con te.

La violenza fisica è prettamente maschile, il danno che provoca va dal grave al gravissimo all'irreparabile ed è ovviamente quella che più di tutti colpisce per la gravità e per le conseguenze.

Quindi no, non siamo 'alla pari'.

La cosa grave è invece un'altra, e cioè che non si da il benchè minimo risalto a quell'altra specie di violenza, non meno infida ma dalle conseguenze invisibili, che è quella che ho descritto prima.


----------



## ipazia (16 Ottobre 2018)

solo una riflessione. 

Anche in questo 3d, che ho letto velocemente emerge come prima istanza la guerra fra generi. 

Sono più cattivi i maschi, sono più cattive le femmine. 
E via discorrendo. 

Nella mia parte emotiva quando legge che comunque non si riesce proprio ad uscire dalla dinamica secolare che caratterizza i rapporti maschio e femmina in una competizione da cui entrambi i generi escono completamente perdenti a tutti i livelli, mi vien veramente tristezza. E pena. 

La violenza è una dinamica. 
Anche quando il potere è completamente sbilanciato come nel caso di uno stupro. 

Ed è una dinamica per il semplice motivo che coinvolge almeno *due* *protagonisti*. 

Anche la vittima è una protagonista (per la puttana!) anche mentre subisce immobilizzata un cazzo che la sfonda. 

E la dis-comunicazione riguardo la dinamica toglie dignità, in particolare alle vittime. 
Ma anche ai carnefici. 
La guerra di cui dicevo nutre la dinamica sociale, da una parte e dall'altra. 

E della pietà a me non fotte un cazzo (sì, sì, qui parla solo la parte emotiva). Non è questione di pietà.

E' questione che fino a quando la vittima e il carnefice non sono due individui in relazione, seppur con potere sbilanciato a volte in modo assoluto fino alla negazione dell'altro (ma se lo nego, è lì), ma sono soltanto i ruoli di cui si investono (più o meno consensualmente) ogni discorso è sterile.

Finisce sempre e soltanto a cercare chi ha ragione. 

Una delle mie reazioni dopo essere stata violentata è stata andare a parlare con gli stupratori. 
Volevo sapere. Volevo capire. Quei mostri schifosi. E volevo farli a pezzi. Minuscoli, ma non abbastanza perchè non soffrissero. 

E...sorpresa...mi sono trovata davanti delle persone. Come me. 
Con un vissuto e una storia che li aveva condotti esattamente lì.

E adesso evitiamo perfavore di scambiare (come è storia di questo forum) il COMPRENDERE con il giustificare. 
Uno uomo che si impone su una donna senza il suo consenso è una merda. E sta male. A molteplici livelli. IDem a generi inversi, ovviamente. 

MA non è solo una merda. E' ben di più.

E questo è l'inghippo. Che è ben di più. 
E' uno dei posti dove nasce la distorsione, il conflitto (di chi guarda cercando un riassunto) fra la parte e il tutto degli individui. 
Che tiene legati vittima e carnefice a doppio filo. Catena. Anzi. 
che non si può riassumere una persona in una definizione, morale fra l'altro. 

Comodo dividere il mondo in buoni e cattivi. Alla fine. 

Ma non porta a nulla. 

Se non a ripetere un dialogo che violentemente parla di violenza. 
E dico violentemente perchè quando le discussioni vertono sul cercare la ragione, la consensualità cade.
E dove cade la consensualità, si genera violenza.  

Beh...non ha ragione nessuno. 

E di sicuro non è una questione di genere. 
MA di funzionamento di cognizione, emozione spiritualità in dialogo interno e consapevole a loro volta in comunicazione e inseriti in una realtà. 

Mah...magari mi sono capita da sola. 

In ogni caso....io sono una donna che sa essere molto violenta. E che al contempo ha subito violenza. 
A volte andandola scientemente a cercare e provocare. 
Non è mai mancata la risposta. E non ho mai mancato di rispondere. 

Che cattiva


----------



## ipazia (16 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mi ritengo vittima di violenza ed abusi psicologici che consistono in una saltuaria ma puntuale denigrazione, di ripetuti svilimenti e dispezzo ma non posso concordare con te.
> 
> La violenza fisica è prettamente maschile, il danno che provoca va dal grave al gravissimo all'irreparabile ed è ovviamente quella che più di tutti colpisce per la gravità e per le conseguenze.
> 
> ...


Vale per entrambi i generi. 

Gli uomini sono restii a identificarsi come vittime di violenza per i retaggi e per la credenza che fisicamente possano fare più male di una donna. Vero in genere, ma non in assoluto. 
Le donne sono restie a identificarsi nella vittima perchè il ruolo della donna è ancora così infarcito di vittimismo storico che spesso non sono neppure in grado di riconoscersi. E non parlano spesso per vergogna e senso di colpa. (oltre che menarsela con l'amore)

A questo si aggiunge il fatto che la violenza di ordine non fisico non è immediatamente rilevabile. 
E a questo si aggiunge che è una dinamica relazionale. 

La vittima nutre il carnefice e il carnefice nutre la vittima. 
Hanno bisogno uno dell'altro per questioni molto più antiche della dinamica, che è solo espressione e questo li lega a doppio filo. 
Nel segreto. 

Il tutto unito ad una idea del cazzo di amore salvifico e sacrificato (che caratterizza entrambi i generi) idea per cui in suo nome, dell'amore intendo, si sopporta e si arriva anche a mettere in discussione la propria individualità.
Salvo finire nell'altro estremo, ossia l'individualità spinta. 

Se  questo si aggiunge il progetto a cui inchinarsi, gli stereotipi di genere e di ruolo...vabbè. Il piatto è servito. 

Già il fatto che non si riesca, fra generi, a mettersi semplicemente d'accordo che il no significa no e il sì significa sì senza giochetti del cazzo mascherati dietro le regolette di merda della seduzione (che poi non è seduzione) che a loro volta nascondono l'incapacità diffusa di parlare francamente di sessualità a partire dalla tecnica del pompino o del leccarla...

Siamo prima del medioevo.


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> solo una riflessione.
> 
> Anche in questo 3d, che ho letto velocemente emerge come prima istanza la guerra fra generi.
> 
> ...


Infatti non si tratta di ragione ma di numeri.se il rapporto è  uno a quattro il punto è limitare in particolare questo tipo di violenza. Mi pare un concetto razionale


----------



## ipazia (16 Ottobre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> Infatti non si tratta di ragione ma di numeri.se il rapporto è  uno a quattro il punto è limitare in particolare questo tipo di violenza. Mi pare un concetto razionale


E' razionale solo se si tratta di numeri.

Ma gli individui non sono numeri. 

E resta razionale solo ed esclusivamente se la violenza viene vista come un movimento lineare e unidirezionale. 
Ma non è così. 

Se ci si avvicina in modo scientifico alle relazioni caratterizzate da violenza, la dinamica, ossia l'attività da parte di entrambi circolarmente, cade ogni discorso razionale e infatti si inizia a parlare di corresponsabilità. (che spesso, erroneamente viene scambiata per colpevolizzazione. Ma questo è frutto di ignoranza e scarsa educazione alla responsabilità sporcata fra l'altro da secoli di educaizone cattolica). 

E si apre, o almeno sarebbe auspicabile, che si aprisse un discorso di comunicazione. (disfunzionale fra generi, da secoli almeno...se mai è esistita funzionale). 

Cosa che fino a quando si fa la conta, non può semplicemente accadere. (e pensa il paradosso...vince chi si fa più male. E pensare che pure ai bambini si spiega che farsi male non fa bene e non fa vincere). 

E io chiedo sempre....da sempre....chi genera i maschi violenti? Chi li educa? E anche chi li difende? 

E non sto di nuovo facendo un discorso di guerra fra generi cercando la colpevolizzazione dell'uno o dell'altro - la colpa è una delle robe che fa scattare la violenza fra l'altro, quindi giro largo.


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' razionale solo se si tratta di numeri.
> 
> Ma gli individui non sono numeri.
> 
> ...


Non vedo il problema se entrambe i generi invece di colpevolizzare il genere , appunto, prende in esame la persona violenta che, parrebbe più spesso essere maschio.altrimenti  anche i discorsi al contrario come il tuo rischiano comunque lo schierarsi.


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2018)

Sono maschi violenti quelli educati e difesi da donne ?ma razionalmente contano le vittime e non penso si possa uscire dai numeri.e parlare dei come  e perché va bene , senza negare le evidenze per amore di arzigogolo


----------



## ipazia (16 Ottobre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> Non vedo il problema se entrambe i generi invece di colpevolizzare il genere , appunto, prende in esame *la persona violenta* che, parrebbe più spesso essere maschio.altrimenti  anche i discorsi al contrario come il tuo rischiano comunque lo schierarsi.


Le persone sono DUE.

Vivificano e compartecipano di una dinamica relazionale, di cui sono CO-PROTAGONISTI, che porta alla violenza. 
Camminano in due. Per arrivarci.

E compartecipano ognuno per una tessuto esperienziale, spesso antico, che li porta riconoscersi in quella particolare dinamica. 

E' questo che sto cercando di sottolineare. 

Non è solo saper riconoscere i campanelli.

Come mai secondo te i campanelli, che dall'esterno sono chiarissimi ed evidenti come neon nell'oscurità del deserto, dall'interno non sono visti come campanelli di allarme, ma anzi vengono riconosciuti come affetto?


----------



## Foglia (16 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> solo una riflessione.
> 
> Anche in questo 3d, che ho letto velocemente emerge come prima istanza la guerra fra generi.
> 
> ...



Avrei molto da replicarti sul fatto che la violenza sia una "dinamica". Ma mi limito ad un solo aspetto, che viene dalla mia esperienza: COMPRENDERE. La comprensione, implica un far proprio roba che non sempre (a mio modo di vedere le cose) proviene da una "dinamica". Perché non mi sono sentita la protagonista di tutta (e sottolineo tutta) la violenza che ho subito. No. Ne ho subita anche durante la psicosi.... Intendo proprio nei giorni di culmine. E me ne ricordo. Ma io protagonista di quella roba, non lo sono. Non mi ci sento. Tu parli di comprensione, e fin qui sono pure d'accordo: comprendo, ma non "inglobo" quella roba. L'ho vista. La conosco e la ri-conosco come mia (altroché se ho appreso il linguaggio della violenza). Ma dopo di ciò la mollo. Non è un discorso che faccio con la parte razionale di me. Né un discorso che faccio con quella emotiva. Ho imparato che - a dispetto della mia testa (che è molto dura) - ho fortunatamente un cuore che sa andare in alto. Ecco, semplicemente quello allora mi salvò. Solo quello . Oggi però, per parlare di ciò che è stato (non è cosa di cui ho mai parlato, non almeno in questi termini) in soccorso, e all'unisono, mi servono sia la testa che il cuore. Non so se ti può servire la mia esperienza, per quanto mi concerne pure io ho provato a scindere (mi serviva) il mio razionale (che talvolta fa paura) dalla emotività. Mi è stato utile, per motivi che non sto a spiegare. Ma ora ripercorrere la mia violenza con razionale ed emotivo all'unisono è l'unica comprensione che a me qualcosa spiega. L'altro, in questo, c'entra assai poco


----------



## ipazia (16 Ottobre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> *Sono maschi violenti quelli educati e difesi da donne ?*ma razionalmente contano le vittime e non penso si possa uscire dai numeri.e parlare dei come  e perché va bene , senza negare le evidenze per amore di arzigogolo


Io chiedevo chi educa i maschi. E chi li difende. 

Anche quelli che poi partecipano a dinamiche violente.


----------



## ipazia (16 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Avrei molto da replicarti sul fatto che la violenza sia una "dinamica". Ma mi limito ad un solo aspetto, che viene dalla mia esperienza: COMPRENDERE. La comprensione, implica un far proprio roba che non sempre (a mio modo di vedere le cose) proviene da una "dinamica". Perché non mi sono sentita la protagonista di tutta (e sottolineo tutta) la violenza che ho subito. No. Ne ho subita anche durante la psicosi.... Intendo proprio nei giorni di culmine. E me ne ricordo. Ma io protagonista di quella roba, non lo sono. Non mi ci sento. Tu parli di comprensione, e fin qui sono pure d'accordo: comprendo, ma non "inglobo" quella roba. L'ho vista. La conosco e la ri-conosco come mia (altroché se ho appreso il linguaggio della violenza). Ma dopo di ciò la mollo. Non è un discorso che faccio con la parte razionale di me. Né un discorso che faccio con quella emotiva. Ho imparato che - a dispetto della mia testa (che è molto dura) - ho fortunatamente un cuore che sa andare in alto. Ecco, semplicemente quello allora mi salvò. Solo quello . Oggi però, per parlare di ciò che è stato (non è cosa di cui ho mai parlato, non almeno in questi termini) in soccorso, e all'unisono, mi servono sia la testa che il cuore. Non so se ti può servire la mia esperienza, per quanto mi concerne pure io ho provato a scindere (mi serviva) il mio razionale (che talvolta fa paura) dalla emotività. Mi è stato utile, per motivi che non sto a spiegare. Ma ora ripercorrere la mia violenza con razionale ed emotivo all'unisono è l'unica comprensione che a me qualcosa spiega. L'altro, in questo, c'entra assai poco


Se non eri co-protagonoista (anche nell'annullamento) chi c'era in quella relazione? 

Eri una bambola spenta alla mercè del padrone? 

E pensa un po'....facevo pure io i tuoi discorsi. Prima di elaborare il fatto che vittima e carnefice sono strettamente legati. Ci ho impiegato anni. 

Poi ho collocato in me la vittima. E il mio protagonismo come vittima. 
Assumendo anche la passività del protagonismo. 

Attivo e passivo sono posizioni del potere.
Ma la passività non annulla il protagonismo. E' "solo" una posizione. 

(in psicosi come ci eri arrivata?)

L'altro c'entra poco sono d'accordo. E' dentro di te che abitava lo spazio per quella dinamica. Ben prima di incontrare lui. 
Ed è in questo la genesi del protagonismo. 

Altro discorso le vittime di stupro che vengono prese per la strada. 
Anche se....è interessante andare a studiarsi le tattiche predatorie degli stupratori. 
Non scelgono a caso. 
Praticamente mai. 

Identificano, riconoscono la vittima.
Anche quando la vittima non sa ancora di esserlo. 

E vista la delicatezza. 

La colpa e la colpevolizzazione in me non ha casa.


----------



## Foglia (16 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se non eri co-protagonoista (anche nell'annullamento) chi c'era in quella relazione?
> 
> Eri una bambola spenta alla mercè del padrone?
> 
> ...


In psicosi non ci sono certo arrivata scientemente. Fu una reazione alla depressione, così mi venne spiegato. Una roba abbastanza rara, avercele entrambe. Ma soprattutto raro che la psicosi si manifesti perché la testa non accettava la depressione. No. Sarebbe come dire che c'è sempre una responsabilità per un infarto, o per un cancro. 
Anche in ambito forense c'è un limite, al cd. "nesso di causa".


----------



## Skorpio (16 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Avrei molto da replicarti sul fatto che la violenza sia una "dinamica". Ma mi limito ad un solo aspetto, che viene dalla mia esperienza: COMPRENDERE. La comprensione, implica un far proprio roba che non sempre (a mio modo di vedere le cose) proviene da una "dinamica". Perché non mi sono sentita la protagonista di tutta (e sottolineo tutta) la violenza che ho subito. No. Ne ho subita anche durante la psicosi.... Intendo proprio nei giorni di culmine. E me ne ricordo. Ma io protagonista di quella roba, non lo sono. Non mi ci sento. Tu parli di comprensione, e fin qui sono pure d'accordo: comprendo, ma non "inglobo" quella roba. L'ho vista. La conosco e la ri-conosco come mia (altroché se ho appreso il linguaggio della violenza). Ma dopo di ciò la mollo. Non è un discorso che faccio con la parte razionale di me. Né un discorso che faccio con quella emotiva. Ho imparato che - a dispetto della mia testa (che è molto dura) - ho fortunatamente un cuore che sa andare in alto. Ecco, semplicemente quello allora mi salvò. Solo quello . Oggi però, per parlare di ciò che è stato (non è cosa di cui ho mai parlato, non almeno in questi termini) in soccorso, e all'unisono, mi servono sia la testa che il cuore. Non so se ti può servire la mia esperienza, per quanto mi concerne pure io ho provato a scindere (mi serviva) il mio razionale (che talvolta fa paura) dalla emotività. Mi è stato utile, per motivi che non sto a spiegare. Ma ora ripercorrere la mia violenza con razionale ed emotivo all'unisono è l'unica comprensione che a me qualcosa spiega. L'altro, in questo, c'entra assai poco


Sai cosa ho notato nel primo periodo che eri iscritta qui?

Ora ti stupirò 

Te la violenza  la annusavi e la cercavi istintivamente, e la prendevi a braccetto, e ci ballavi insieme


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Le persone sono DUE.
> 
> Vivificano e compartecipano di una dinamica relazionale, di cui sono CO-PROTAGONISTI, che porta alla violenza.
> Camminano in due. Per arrivarci.
> ...


Ma pensando ad uno stupro mi dici come puoi parlare di dinamica nella quale c'è  compartecipazione. ...se non passiva?


----------



## ipazia (16 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> *In psicosi non ci sono certo arrivata scientemente.* Fu una reazione alla depressione, così mi venne spiegato. Una roba abbastanza rara, avercele entrambe. Ma soprattutto raro che la psicosi si manifesti perché la testa non accettava la depressione. No. Sarebbe come dire che c'è sempre una responsabilità per un infarto, o per un cancro.
> Anche in ambito forense c'è un limite, al cd. "nesso di causa".


E chi l'ha mai detto?

la mia domanda era un altro. La psicosi è stata una fatalità, una sfiga, oppure il frutto di un tuo percorso di vita?

E guarda che io non sto giudicando 

Quanto all'infarto...scambi la colpa con la responsabilità. 

La colpa è cercare il motivo (il colpevole) di un evento. 

La responsabilità è l'accettazione delle proprie possibilità e impossibilità in quell'evento. 

E ancora no. Il nesso di causa, in particolare in termini di interiorità e di relazionalità non esiste. 

Non siamo esseri lineari.


----------



## Foglia (16 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sai cosa ho notato nel primo periodo che eri iscritta qui?
> 
> Ora ti stupirò
> 
> Te la violenza  la annusavi e la cercavi istintivamente, e la prendevi a braccetto, e ci ballavi insieme


Sono come Harry Potter, che si stupisce quando si accorge di sapere parlare il serpentese 

Sdrammattizzo, eh


----------



## ipazia (16 Ottobre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> Ma pensando ad uno stupro mi dici come puoi parlare di dinamica nella quale c'è  compartecipazione. ...se non passiva?


Innanzitutto qui si sta parlando di dinamica vittima carnefice all'interno di una relazione. 

Come vittima di stupro però ti posso confermare, e portando con me testimonianze di donne che hanno affrontato percorsi finalizzati a collocare lo stupro nella loro vita, che c'è compartecipazione. Passiva. Certo. Ma io ero lì.
HO subito. Prima persona singolare. IO HO SUBITO. Non è senza significato questa frase. 
Che è fra l'altro la prima affermazione liberatoria per una vittima di stupro. 
Ed è esattamente la frase che non si vorrebbe pronunciare...perchè fa un male cane. E fa rabbia. E fa desiderio di violenza. Di distruzione. Chi poi la rivolge a se stesso, chi la rivolge all'esterno. (identificazione col carnefice). 

E lo rivendico. 

Perchè uno degli obiettivi dello stupro è esattamente la negazione dell'essere lì. 

Il tentativo estremo di nullificare l'esistenza della volontà. 

Esserci, è poter collocare l'evento. Riconoscerlo. E riconoscere se stessa in quell'evento. 
La denuncia...credi serva davvero per avere giustizia?

La denuncia serve per affermare "io ho subito una violenza." Per gridarlo davanti agli uomini e alle donne. Per non nascondersi da qualche parte a farsi docce bollente perse nel desiderio di levarsi la pelle di dosso. 
LA denuncia è affermare che si esiste. CHe si è doloranti, spezzate, lese. MA VIVE. 

Togliersi, non vedersi dentro...è psicosi.


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Innanzitutto qui si sta parlando di dinamica vittima carnefice all'interno di una relazione.
> 
> Come vittima di stupro ti posso confermare, e portando con me testimonianze di donne che hanno affrontato percorsi finalizzati a collocare lo stupro nella loro vita, che c'è compartecipazione. Passiva. Certo. Ma io ero lì.
> 
> ...


cosa vuol dire lo rivendico?


----------



## Skorpio (16 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sono come Harry Potter, che si stupisce quando si accorge di sapere parlare il serpentese
> 
> Sdrammattizzo, eh


Si fa x ragionare 

Ma tu andavi a "caccia" di violenza (secondo me)

E non è un appunto. È proprio una cosa che risuonava in me.

Mica c'è nulla di male, ci vado pure io ogni tanto, pero lo so


----------



## ipazia (16 Ottobre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> cosa vuol dire lo rivendico?


ho modificato il post. 

Forse con le aggiunte è più chiaro. 

Quando ti stuprano, prima del corpo c'è la tua volontà negata e annullata. C'è un esistere in una condizione in cui l'altro ti sta chiedendo/imponendo di non esistere. Di non avere volontà. 
Tu gli rispondi "io esisto" "sono qui" "ti sto dicendo no"
E l'altro ti dice "non esisti, non esisti. Non ti vedo, non ti sento, non ci sei".

Compartecipare, essere lì e non essere scomparse. Essere protagonista di un evento che ti piomba addosso come uno tsunami, ma tu ci sei nello tsunami. E puoi prenderti responsabilità di te. Cura di te. Esserci per te.

Mettere la prima persona singolare. IO HO SUBITO. 
E' esserci e aver cura di sè. 

Anche se fa male.

EDIT: aggiungo. La colpa non esiste....se si attraversa e si diventa co-protagonisti ALLA PARI. Nel ruolo della vittima. 
E allora aver subito non è aver accettato. Ma è il confrontarsi con l'impotenza. Con l'impossibilità di non accettare. 

LA giurisprudenza ha fatto disastri collocando in quel "ho subito" l'accettazione. Te li ricordi? Coi jeans non è violenza. Troppo stretti per essere sfilati. Ha la minigonna (la troia) non è violenza. Etc etc. 

Invece HO SUBITO è affermare la propria impotenza. Sottolineare il potere sbilanciato per cui uno impone all'altro. 
Ma è anche affermare il proprio potere di esserci e di poter dire. 
Che è l'esatto contrario di quello che hai voglia di fare dopo essere stata stuprata. Vuoi solo tacere. Dimenticare. Lasciarti dietro tutto. 
Come se lo tsunami non ci fosse stato. Come se nessuno non ti avesse appena dimostrato che sei ANCHE impotente. 

La responsabilità, la cura è ricordarsi, affermare, rivendicare che non si è SOLO impotenti. Si è molto di più. 
*
E che esserlo stata non significa continuare ad esserlo.

*Riprendersi il potere, dopo averlo perso. 
Ma se non accetti, se non riconosci di averlo perso, non lo puoi andare a riprendere. 
Se non sai dove l'hai perso...dove vai per prendertelo di nuovo? 
E non ce l'ha l'altro. E' dentro di te. E' ancora dove era. 
Anche se è stato, per un momento, depotenziato.

EDIT2: nella dinamica vittima - carnefice questo passaggio è ancora più importante. 
Perchè a differenza di uno stupro che è "improvviso", la dinamica vittima - carnefice (quella delle violenza domestica) è frutto di un percorso. Prima individuale e poi di coppia. 

Non è un caso che si chieda, continuamente, di parlare. Di dire. Di affermare il proprio essere vittima. Sottolineo AFFERMARE. 
Che è prendersene la responsabilità e la cura. Per poter andare oltre. 

Quell* che non lo fanno, restano nella dinamica. Ingabbiat*

Ed è questo il motivo per cui i numeri lasciano il tempo che trovano. 
Sono solo numeri.

Descrivono il fenomeno solo numericamente. Quantitativamente. 
Ma questo è un fenomeno anche QUALITATIVO. (in termini di descrizione). 

Quindi ben più complesso dei numeri (rilevati fra l'altro. E quindi manchevoli di tanti altri numeri che restano nel segreto.)


----------



## Marjanna (16 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> ho modificato il post.
> 
> Forse con le aggiunte è più chiaro.
> 
> ...


Ipazia tu credi sia possibile che una persona che ha subito violenza (non in una dinamica di coppia) possa continuare a sentirsi impotente durante e dopo un procedimento penale che diciamo non riconoscere appieno alla vittima i danni da lei subiti? Voglio dire, potrebbe essere che si veda questo riconoscimento a non essere impotenti legato ad un processo? E che in funzione a questo ci si senta ancora impotenti?


----------



## ipazia (16 Ottobre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ipazia tu credi sia possibile che una persona che ha subito violenza (non in una dinamica di coppia) possa continuare a sentirsi impotente durante e dopo un procedimento penale che diciamo non riconoscere appieno alla vittima i danni da lei subiti? *Voglio dire, potrebbe essere che si veda questo riconoscimento a non essere impotenti legato ad un processo? E che in funzione a questo ci si senta ancora impotenti?*


Non ho capito bene il grassetto Marjanna. 

Provo così.
Ma non so se è una risposta. 

EDIT: è una generalizzazione. Le sfumature sono tante quante ne possono creare le persone coinvolte. 

dopo uno stupro la domanda che risuona, un rumore di fondo che non smette se non per brevi periodi prima di o far uscire o mandare all'oblio (semplificando) è (sempre semplificando e generalizzando) "ho subito. Potevo fare di più. Potevo dire no più forte. Potevo scappare più veloce. Potevo difendermi di più. Potevo non essere in quel posto. etc etc"

In alcuni casi si rimuove. Senza se e senza ma. Quell'evento non è MAI esistito. (e qui si nega la propria esistenza. Ci si toglie un pezzo di vita e di presenza nella propria vita). 

Qualunque cosa pur di trovare un motivo a quell'aver subito. Un motivo che permetta di prendersi, riappropriarsi dell'evento. 
Solo che è un percorso al contrario. 
Il subire viene visto e percepito come una colpa. 
Come una mancanza. Come una inadeguatezza. Come una vergogna. 

Mi spiego?

Affermare IO HO SUBITO, significa prima di tutto comprendere, in un discorso con se stesse che si è fatto tutto il possibile. Che non serviva dire più forte il no. Che non serviva correre più veloce. Difendersi con più aggressività. 
E non perchè non serviva in senso stretto, ma perchè NON SI POTEVA. (è un discorso con i propri limiti sena renderli assoluti ed eterni ma collocandoli in un qui e ora. E senza, di contro, cercare fughe dai propri limiti. Accoglierli e abbracciarli in pace)

Se si fosse potuto, lo si sarebbe fatto. (ed è questo il primo grande dubbio....potevo e non ho fatto? Non sono stata capace? Forse in fondo in fondo sono stata io a essere carnefice di me stessa - avevo la minigonna per esempio -....guarda quante trappole in questi dubbi...tutta distruzione di sè ed evitamento di una cosa terrorizzante. Accettare che si può essere in impotenza e non è inadeguatezza, colpa o vergogna. E' una parte dell'essere.). 

Significa accettare quella se stessa in quella condizione di quel momento. 

A posteriori forse si sarebbe fatto diversamente, forse non si sarebbe andata in quel posto, forse si sarebbero tenute le chiavi in mano vicino alla porta di casa, forse le si sarebbe ficcate negli occhi, forse....mille forse del senno di poi. 

Ma è senno di poi. 
Ed è anche (fondamentalmente) evitamento dell'evento. O meglio, del dolore che quell'evento provoca se lo si ascolta.  

Dell'aver subito. Del AVER DOVUTO SUBIRE. E serve il rinforzo AVER DOVUTO. 
Perchè nel subire c'è l'implicito (del senno di poi) avresti potuto...

E buongiorno al cazzo. 
A saperlo prima. 
Se mi avessero mandato una raccomandata per avvertirmi. Una telefonata direttamente da dio magari. 

In un processo quel che viene messo in dubbio è esattamente questo. 
Dimostrami di aver davvero, di non aver potuto fare niente di diverso. 

Non penso ci sia un processo che possa risarcire dai danni di uno stupro. 

Esiste qualcosa o qualcuno che può risarcire di uno stupro? 

Io, cercando vendetta, combattevo la mia impotenza. La negavo nella continua dimostrazione di potenza. Bella dinamichina 
E mi sono sentita, in negazione, impotente nella potenza. Ogni dimostrazione di potenza mi portava all'impotenza. E' paradossale. Eppure lineare se ci si guarda. Se ho bisogno di dimostrare potenza, non sono potente. Ho bisogno di dimostrarlo. Ergo non ne sono certa. E sono invece certa del mio non esserlo. Quindi ho bisogno di produrre continuamente prove di essere potente per non essere impotente. 

Quindi sì, l'impotenza, se negata, ce la si porta addosso. Come una schiavitù. Come una dipendenza. 
Per non essere impotente, sono "costretta" a dimostrare potenza. 

(una amica, per farti un esempio opposto, aveva assolutizzato la sua impotenza. L'aveva resa la sua "maschera" di fronte a se stessa. SE ne era appropriata. Stesso risultato, per vie diverse. E anche stesso obiettivo. Padroneggiare un qualcosa che non è padroneggiabile se non atttraverso l'accoglienza del limite). 

Un procedimento penale è uno strumento. Non il fine, a mio parere. 
E' uno strumento per non lasciare nel silenzio. Per affermare e rivendicare a testa alta di AVER SUBITO. Di aver DOVUTO ACCETTARE QUALCOSA DI INACCETTABILE. 

cercare riparazione lì...io sono scettica. 

Ma non so se ti ho risposto.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Ottobre 2018)

Resta il fatto che se io ho paura della reazione dell’altro e l’altro mi può ammazzare è meglio che scappo.
Dopo potrò scandagliare perché mi sono messa in una relazione disfunzionale e comprenderne dinamiche e responsabilità. Dopo. Dopo se sono ancora viva.


----------



## oriente70 (17 Ottobre 2018)

Ar cavaliere nero non je devi rompe se cazzo ... Regola semplice e lineare.
Il cavaliere può essere M o F


----------



## danny (17 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Una trentina di anni fa, un intellettuale famoso di cui non rivelo il nome perché mi renderebbe meno anonimo, strangolo' la moglie mentre le faceva un massaggio al collo.
> L'autopsia stabili' che lei non oppose alcuna resistenza.
> Nella sua autobiografia, pubblicata postuma, questo tipo si giustificava moralmente lasciando intendere che era stata lei a chiedergli, implicitamente, di ucciderla. I risultati dell'autopsia sembravano dare ragione di questa versione, ma l'opinione pubblica, soprattutto femminista, si scaglio' contro di lui dandogli essenzialmente del paraculo ed escludendo che lei potesse essere consenziente.
> Recentemente, sono state ritrovate delle lettere di lei, in cui effettivamente manifestava il suo desiderio di farla finita, e e che aiutarla fosse proprio lui, il marito.
> ...


Stai argomentando sul piano giuridico o su quello etico?
Dal punto di vista personale, io comunque non aiuterei mai una persona che volesse morire.
Un individuo ridotto in quelle condizioni psicologiche è da aiutare, finché è possibile farlo.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Resta il fatto che se io ho paura della reazione dell’altro e l’altro mi può ammazzare è meglio che scappo.
> Dopo potrò scandagliare perché mi sono messa in una relazione disfunzionale e comprenderne dinamiche e responsabilità. Dopo. Dopo se sono ancora viva.


Si ma dopo quando?

Se sei in "relazione" disfunzionale ti ribecca anche dopo 6 mesi eh? Doppiamente inca

Ce lo dicono i fatti

Questo è il punto, non bisognerebbe scivolarci a quel PUNTO


----------



## danny (17 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Resta il fatto che *se io ho paura della reazione dell’altro e l’altro mi può ammazzare è meglio che scappo.*
> Dopo potrò scandagliare perché mi sono messa in una relazione disfunzionale e comprenderne dinamiche e responsabilità. Dopo. Dopo se sono ancora viva.


Assolutamente sì, se ti rendi conto di trovarti in una relazione disfunzionale che può mettere in pericolo la tua vita.
Un aiuto esterno è solitamente necessario.
Ieri sera stavo guardando "Colazione da Tiffany". 
In poche parole la storia di uno gigolò che si innamora di una semi-escort psicopatica.
Al bacio finale sotto la pioggia tra i due ho pensato con terrore a come sarebbe evoluta nel tempo quella storia. Non ci ho visto nulla di romantico, come farebbe intuire la scena e non sono riuscito a far aderire i "Ti amo" di lui con il concetto di amore che io ho, vi ho visto solo il suo desiderio di possesso.
E ho pensato che lo sguardo esterno, disincantato, è necessario per scorgere certe dinamiche, ma anche che probabilmente nella valutazione di quella coppia ci ho messo molto del mio vissuto. 
Ho intuito quindi una necessità - quello dello sguardo esterno, ma anche un limite dello stesso.
Non è un caso che quando inizia una storia d'amore ci si confidi agli amici per comprenderne i risvolti. Dentro una coppia si è parzialmente ciechi.


----------



## Foglia (17 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E chi l'ha mai detto?
> 
> la mia domanda era un altro. *La psicosi è stata una fatalità, una sfiga, oppure il frutto di un tuo percorso di vita?
> *
> ...


Lo so che non stai "giudicando" . Ma hai una visione della compartecipazione alla violenza che non condivido affatto.

Il grassetto: credo un po' tutte e tre le cose insieme, unite ovviamente anche a me ed al mio "funzionamento".

Colpa o responsabilità, non credo faccia la differenza in questo specifico ambito. Non sempre si è responsabili per un infarto: ovvio.... Se poi lo stile di vita condotto è assolutamente dissoluto, entriamo in un altro discorso. 

Normalmente se ho un raffreddore non vado a cercare "spiegazioni" che vadano al di là di me. Non mi metto certamente a indagare lo stato di salute del mio amico (magari più pirla di me ) che mi ha "invogliata" a fare il bagno in mare a mezzanotte magari a fine settembre. Non so come dire.
Me ne frega assai poco della "dinamica", se non nella misura in cui serve a me capire eventualmente perché sono attratta da certe cose. O perché ci sono cascata. Ma non me ne fregherebbe nulla conoscere il "percorso" autonomo di uno stupratore. Se le tenesse, le sua "colpe". Non mi interessa capire se sono colpe o se sono malattie. Ma proprio chissenefrega . Questo dico io.

Sul nesso di causa: non so cosa pensi che sia. Il nesso di causa (come anche è per uno dei presupposti per la sussistenza di un reato) si basa su FATTI. E io pure a quelli faccio riferimento.


----------



## Foglia (17 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si fa x ragionare
> 
> Ma tu andavi a "caccia" di violenza (secondo me)
> 
> ...



Eh..... Boh. 

Io se lo ho fatto, l'ho fatto in maniera del tutto incosciente. E può essere.


----------



## Irrisoluto (17 Ottobre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> la vedo che se ricevo una richiesta del genere dall' uomo che amo ( a meno che non sia a certi livelli di sofferenza fisica di malattie terminali...che è un altro discorso)
> farò di tutto per fargli cambiare idea , a cominciare da robuste cure psicologiche e via dicendo.
> ma ti pare normale esaudire una richiesta malsana di questo tipo ?


Erano entrambi in cura da decenni.
E non mi pare "normale", semplicemente succede e giudicare - sia nel senso morale che in quello giuridico - è operazione molto delicata, che deve tenere conto della dinamica (per dirla in termini ipaziani )



spleen ha detto:


> Forse non è questione di vederla in B/N. E' chiaro che dietro l'amorevole marito si potrebbe nascondere il re dei paraculi, la legge persegue a prescindere, proprio perchè non le compete dare giudizi morali ma mettere in pratica quanto stabilito socialmente. Secondariamente capisco la confusione generata dai "pietosi assassini" ma onestamente ritengo che sia semplicemente una faccenda di valori prioritari e quello della vita per me (per me) è quello più importante, poi si potrebbere dibattere per mesi sulla sofferenza, sull' eutanasia sul volere personale, sull 'accanimento terapeutico etc, ma mi chiamo fuori, in tutta sincerità queste visioni dell'amore usato come alibi al proprio egoismo, una una clava per gettare l'acido in faccia agli altri o come simulacro, come idolo al quale tutto è concesso e tutto è permesso mi lascia piuttosto scettico. *Le vere dimostrazioni di amore ed attaccamento per me sono altre*, quello descritto assomiglia piuttosto ad un idolo arrogante e autoreferenziale.


Ma in linea di massima anche per me.
Solo che sento di avere anche altre forme di attaccamento, che voi definireste malate e che invece riconosco e cerco di gestirle e non mi ritengo per questo malato, cosi' come non lo ritengo malato quando lo vedo in altre relazioni.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si capisce mai se hai il gusto della provocazione o se credi nelle cose che scrivi.
> Mi auguro e ti auguro il primo caso.


Ma io credo che quando si scrive lo si faccia sempre per provocare, se no a che serve? 



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mi ritengo vittima di violenza ed abusi psicologici che consistono in una saltuaria ma puntuale denigrazione, di ripetuti svilimenti e dispezzo ma non posso concordare con te.
> 
> La violenza fisica è prettamente maschile, il danno che provoca va dal grave al gravissimo all'irreparabile ed è ovviamente quella che più di tutti colpisce per la gravità e per le conseguenze.
> 
> ...


Premesso che sono d'accordo con Ipazia sulla necessità di uscire dalla logica della guerra tra i generi, credo che socialmente - quindi politicamente - la disparità consista proprio considerare le diverse forme di violenza come violenze di genere (gli uomini violenza fisica e le donne violenza psicologica) e porre quella fisica come forma più grave e pericolosa, a presciendere dal danno oggettivo provocato dalla violenza e dalla corresponsabilità di vittima e carnefice



ipazia ha detto:


> solo una riflessione.
> 
> Anche in questo 3d, che ho letto velocemente emerge come prima istanza la guerra fra generi.
> 
> ...


Ma anch'io volevo, a modo mio, introdurre il tema della dinamica, per spostare il discorso dal giudizio morale alla comprensione, dalla guerra dei generi alla dialettica relazionale, dalla responsabilità assoluta alla corresponsabilità, dalla mostrizzazione del carnefica alla disanima delle dinamica.
Certo io tendo a spararla grossa per smuovere le acque, tu tendi all'analisi dialettica, ma nella sostanza non siamo in disaccordo, credo



danny ha detto:


> Stai argomentando sul piano giuridico o su quello etico?
> Dal punto di vista personale, io comunque non aiuterei mai una persona che volesse morire.
> Un individuo ridotto in quelle condizioni psicologiche è da aiutare, finché è possibile farlo.


Ragionavo sul piano etico. Anche se si sa che i due piani sono intrecciati. 
Volevo soprattutto sottolineare la complessità del vissuto che porta a commettere un atto puntuale, che viene a mio avviso scorrettamente assolutizzato, astratto dal contesto, per additarlo come mostruoso, mentre invece è una delle mille uscite a forme di sofferenza che, in misura diversa, ci toccano tutte.


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2018)

Strangolare una persona a mani nude non ha dietro nessuna dinamica possibile per chi è sano di mente.e non credo abbia senso trattare casi da psichiatria. E sono un po' stufa del solito giudizio del non giudizio. Qui non si fa altro, ognuno a suo modo , ognuno con la sua dose di egocompiacimenti.qui come ovunque


----------



## spleen (17 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma in linea di massima anche per me. Solo che sento di avere anche altre forme di attaccamento, che voi definireste malate e che invece riconosco e cerco di gestirle e non mi ritengo per questo malato, cosi' come non lo ritengo malato quando lo vedo in altre relazioni.   .


  Poche persone che hanno una patologia comportamentale la riconoscono come tale, gli alberi si riconoscono chiaramente per i frutti che danno e non è che richiamere in causa una fantomatica complessità li faccia diventare meno velenosi.


----------



## spleen (17 Ottobre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> Strangolare una persona a mani nude non ha dietro nessuna dinamica possibile per chi è sano di mente.e non credo abbia senso trattare casi da psichiatria. E sono un po' stufa del solito giudizio del non giudizio. Qui non si fa altro, ognuno a suo modo , ognuno con la sua dose di egocompiacimenti.qui come ovunque


  Ognuno a modo suo anche no per piacere.


----------



## Foglia (17 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Poche persone che hanno una patologia comportamentale la riconoscono come tale, gli alberi si riconoscono chiaramente per i frutti che danno e non è che richiamere in causa una fantomatica complessità li faccia diventare meno velenosi.



:up:


----------



## Foglia (17 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ognuno a modo suo anche no per piacere.




E bis :up:

Ci manca solo che mi debba "interessare" il patologico altrui, al di fuori ovviamente di quello che è il mio lavoro, o di quelle che posso sentire proprio come mie specifiche necessità.


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2018)

non ho capito


----------



## Mariben (17 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> *Una trentina di anni fa, un intellettuale famoso di cui non rivelo il nome perché mi renderebbe meno anonimo*, strangolo' la moglie mentre le faceva un massaggio al collo.
> L'autopsia stabili' che lei non oppose alcuna resistenza.
> Nella sua autobiografia, pubblicata postuma, questo tipo si giustificava moralmente lasciando intendere che era stata lei a chiedergli, implicitamente, di ucciderla. I risultati dell'autopsia sembravano dare ragione di questa versione, ma l'opinione pubblica, soprattutto femminista, si scaglio' contro di lui dandogli essenzialmente del paraculo ed escludendo che lei potesse essere consenziente.
> Recentemente, sono state ritrovate delle lettere di lei, in cui effettivamente manifestava il suo desiderio di farla finita, e e che aiutarla fosse proprio lui, il marito.
> ...



A meno che tu non sia il figlio di Althusser.... non comprendo cosa ti renderebbe " meno anonimo".
 Edit
All'epoca avevo 20 anni ed ero attratta , affascinata dai filosofi francesi .
Mi hai fatto ricordare il fatto e ricordo che non fu condannato  perchè "irresponsabile"  ma rinchiuso in una clinica psichiatrica. in breve la condanna ci fu.


----------



## Irrisoluto (17 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> A meno che tu non sia il figlio di Althusser.... non comprendo cosa ti renderebbe " meno anonimo".
> Edit
> All'epoca avevo 20 anni ed ero attratta , affascinata dai filosofi francesi .
> Mi hai fatto ricordare il fatto e ricordo che non fu condannato  perchè "irresponsabile"  ma rinchiuso in una clinica psichiatrica. in breve la condanna ci fu.


Bravissima  Più precisamente fu stabilito il "non luogo a procedere" a causa dei suoi problemi psichiatrici...
Erano entrambi in cura da oltre 30 anni, e consultavano lo stesso psicanalista 
Sull'anonimato ti ho naturalmente risposto in privato


----------



## Brunetta (17 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì, se ti rendi conto di trovarti in una relazione disfunzionale che può mettere in pericolo la tua vita.
> Un aiuto esterno è solitamente necessario.
> Ieri sera stavo guardando "Colazione da Tiffany".
> In poche parole la storia di uno gigolò che si innamora di una semi-escort psicopatica.
> ...





Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Erano entrambi in cura da decenni.
> E non mi pare "normale", semplicemente succede e giudicare - sia nel senso morale che in quello giuridico - è operazione molto delicata, che deve tenere conto della dinamica (per dirla in termini ipaziani )
> 
> 
> ...


Ognuno tende ad assumere il proprio punto di vista.
Io non provoco. Anzi tendo a ignorare chi provoca.
Il ragazzetto trascurato che dall’ultimo banco disturba e tira palline non credo che debba avere costantemente risposta.
 [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] tu hai visto quello in Colazione da Tiffany.
Altri vedono altro.


----------



## Irrisoluto (17 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno tende ad assumere il proprio punto di vista.
> Io non provoco. Anzi tendo a ignorare chi provoca.
> Il ragazzetto trascurato che dall’ultimo banco disturba e tira palline non credo che debba avere costantemente risposta.
> @_danny_ tu hai visto quello in Colazione da Tiffany.
> Altri vedono altro.


ovviamente per me la provocazione non è tirare palline, ma tentare di dare una lettura diversa da quella "naturale", anche a costo a volte di esagerare con i paradossi.
visto che ti capita di leggermi dovrebbe esserti evidente.
in realtà credo che siano spesso le tue di affermazioni, come quella che hai appena fatto, a non meritare risposta.
sei in malafede o sei davvero convinta che tiro palline e disturbo?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> ovviamente per me la provocazione non è tirare palline, ma tentare di dare una lettura diversa da quella "naturale", anche a costo a volte di esagerare con i paradossi.
> visto che ti capita di leggermi dovrebbe esserti evidente.
> in realtà credo che siano spesso le tue di affermazioni, come quella che hai appena fatto, a non meritare risposta.
> sei in malafede o sei davvero convinta che tiro palline e disturbo?


Io apprezzo molto le letture divergenti.
Ma quando divergi per il gusto di divergere, non sei più interessante e diventi un tiratore di palline che richiede solo di essere guardato.


----------



## Irrisoluto (17 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io apprezzo molto le letture divergenti.
> Ma quando divergi per il gusto di divergere, non sei più interessante e diventi un tiratore di palline che richiede solo di essere guardato.


Beh ripeto, non credo che sia il mio caso.
Ma certo non bisogna mai considerare nessuno sulla base della coscienza che ha di se stesso - o per dirla più popolare, non siamo i migliori giudici di noi stessi.
Quindi potresti avere ragione.
Peccato che non lo creda per nulla :mexican:


----------



## Foglia (17 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Beh ripeto, non credo che sia il mio caso.
> Ma certo non bisogna mai considerare nessuno sulla base della coscienza che ha di se stesso - o per dirla più popolare, non siamo i migliori giudici di noi stessi.
> Quindi potresti avere ragione.
> Peccato che non lo creda per nulla :mexican:


Diciamo che c'è modo e modo anche di provocare.

E diciamo che scambiare certe proprie affermazioni per provocazioni, attribuendo ad altri una mentalità ristretta, e' una modalità comunicativa che non fa breccia neppure in me.

Senza polemica, basta saperlo.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Beh ripeto, non credo che sia il mio caso.
> Ma certo non bisogna mai considerare nessuno sulla base della coscienza che ha di se stesso - o per dirla più popolare, non siamo i migliori giudici di noi stessi.
> Quindi potresti avere ragione.
> Peccato che non lo creda per nulla :mexican:


Fa parte della tua personalità.


----------



## Marjanna (17 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> ovviamente per me la provocazione non è tirare palline, ma tentare di dare una lettura diversa da quella "naturale", anche a costo a volte di esagerare con i paradossi.


Io non ho colto il paradosso negli esempi da te portati (ma è possibile sia un mio limite).
E' come se per assurdo qualcuno dicesse: una famosa poetessa -non vi dico chi sia- è morta mettendo la testa nel forno, agli atti si è trattato di suicidio ma cosa esclude che l'abbia fatto perchè avesse freddo?
Quindi pongo il dubbio che un suicidio sia una morte accidentale.
Già nel momento che dico che parlo di Sylvia Plath le cose cambiano, forse la mia ipotesi che avesse freddo potrebbe essere discussa.

Non ho neppure capito perchè in un elenco di "segnali di pericolo" di un articolo rivolto a donne hai letto una negazione al riconoscimento che una violenza può essere subita anche da un uomo.
Potrebbe esserci un elenco di "segnali di pericolo" che indicano che un bambino sta subendo una violenza, se fosse rivolto al bambino alcuni punti potrebbero essere molto simili a quelli riportati, ad esempio avere paura della reazione di un genitore, avere paura che trovandosi vicino ad un genitore possa partire una sberla, avere paura di dire ad un genitore che qualcosa ti fa paura o ti turba, ect. questo non esclude che anche adulti possano subire violenza.
La tua reazione mi fa pensare che tu abbia subito una violenza da parte di una figura femminile e che non l'hai sentita riconosciuta come tale a causa del tuo sesso.


----------



## Irrisoluto (17 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Diciamo che c'è modo e modo anche di provocare.
> 
> E diciamo che scambiare certe proprie affermazioni per provocazioni, attribuendo ad altri una mentalità ristretta, e' una modalità comunicativa che non fa breccia neppure in me.
> 
> Senza polemica, basta saperlo.


Io non ho detto a nessuno che ha una mentalità ristretta.
Semplicemente, viste le reazioni a dir poco aggressive, ho detto che quando uno si allontana dalla ripetizione della banalità, viene aggredito come se avesse detto chissà che.
Quello che intendevo dire il mio commento su quel gesto l'ho detto, non era una pura provocazione e contiene un fondo di verità.
D'altra parte, per raddrizzare un bastone storto a destra, bisogna imprimere una grande forza a sinistra 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Fa parte della tua personalità.


Al limite fa parte di cio' che tu credi di capire di me a partire da quello che scrivo qui.
E non ho mai cercato di attirare l'attenzione, in nessuno contesto, neanche qui.


----------



## Irrisoluto (17 Ottobre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io non ho colto il paradosso negli esempi da te portati (ma è possibile sia un mio limite).
> E' come se per assurdo qualcuno dicesse: una famosa poetessa -non vi dico chi sia- è morta mettendo la testa nel forno, agli atti si è trattato di suicidio ma cosa esclude che l'abbia fatto perchè avesse freddo?
> Quindi pongo il dubbio che un suicidio sia una morte accidentale.
> Già nel momento che dico che parlo di Sylvia Plath le cose cambiano, forse la mia ipotesi che avesse freddo potrebbe essere discussa.
> ...


Grassetto: verissimo.
Cio' non toglie che quando si parla di violenza : 1. si ritiene più grave quella fisica 2. si ritiene che sia rivolta soprattutto contro le donne. E il femminile dell'articolo me l'ha ricordato.
Il resto: loro si riferivano alla mia "ammirazione" per una ragazza che, dopo essere stata letteralmente bruciata dal ragazzo, ha dichiarato pubblicamente di essere corresponsabile e che nella loro coppia c'era una dinamica che non puo' essere liquidata con un'accusa di tentato omicidio.
Ribadisco che anche episodi criminali all'interno di una relazione sono il frutto di una dinamica di coppia della quale sono sempre entrambi corresponsabili, e che la vittima se ne renda conto e lo rivendichi mi sembra qualcosa di positivo.


----------



## Foglia (17 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Io non ho detto a nessuno che ha una mentalità ristretta.
> Semplicemente, viste le reazioni a dir poco aggressive, ho detto che quando uno si allontana dalla ripetizione della banalità, viene aggredito come se avesse detto chissà che.
> Quello che intendevo dire il mio commento su quel gesto l'ho detto, non era una pura provocazione e contiene un fondo di verità.
> D'altra parte, per raddrizzare un bastone storto a destra, bisogna imprimere una grande forza a sinistra
> ...


Si stava parlando della tua AMMIRAZIONE per una ragazza che aveva accondisceso a che le fosse stato versato dell'acido in faccia.

Scusa se ti sei sentito aggredito, in realtà ero solamente sbigottita.

Sul bastone storto e sulla forza a contrario no comment. Sbigottita bis, anzi, ma il mondo è sempre bello perché vario.


----------



## Marjanna (17 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Grassetto: verissimo.
> Cio' non toglie che quando si parla di violenza : 1. si ritiene più grave quella fisica 2. si ritiene che sia rivolta soprattutto contro le donne. E il femminile dell'articolo me l'ha ricordato.
> Il resto: loro si riferivano alla mia "ammirazione" per una ragazza che, dopo essere stata letteralmente bruciata dal ragazzo, ha dichiarato pubblicamente di essere corresponsabile e che nella loro coppia c'era una dinamica che non puo' essere liquidata con un'accusa di tentato omicidio.
> Ribadisco che anche episodi criminali all'interno di una relazione sono il frutto di una dinamica di coppia della quale sono sempre entrambi corresponsabili, e che la vittima se ne renda conto e lo rivendichi mi sembra qualcosa di positivo.


Ok. Intanto mi colpisce come tu per primo "minimizzi" la tua violenza: 1 riga, poi poco importa parliamo del resto. Mi colpisce la tua riga rispetto al post di Ipazia (IO HO SUBITO) e mi colpisce come hai portato il centro della discussione citando comportamenti -messi in atto da un uomo rispetto ad una donna- punibili penalmente (un omicidio per strangolamento e una ragazza a cui è stato dato fuoco) come stendardo della violenza contro l'uomo.
Nessuno nega che esista una violenza verso il genere maschile, e che di questo si parli ancora poco, dando per scontato l'uomo come sesso forte, e che mostrarsi "abusati" per un uomo non sia facile (anche verso altri uomini) e che si possa venire tacciati come poco virili.
Dietro i due volti della violenza ci sono anni e anni di storia. La violenza verso le donne (il suo non riconoscimento ad essere esseri senzienti, che è la base del specismo) è ancora attuale in molte parti del mondo (mi vengono subito in mente India, Arabia Saudita...), ma ugualmente lo è quella verso l'uomo, più silente e anche ridicolizzata probabilmente dato che l'uomo deve essere virile. Si parla più spesso di violenza contro gli omosessuali, anche questa violenza è presente con cose truci in molte parti del mondo ancora oggi. 
La chiave non credo sia in una guerra in chi ha subito di più o meno, ma proprio in quel IO HO SUBITO, citando Ipazia.


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Lo so che non stai "giudicando" . Ma hai una visione della compartecipazione alla violenza che non condivido affatto.
> 
> Il grassetto: credo un po' tutte e tre le cose insieme, unite ovviamente anche a me ed al mio "funzionamento".
> 
> ...


E' interessante come il linguaggio, e i significati siano importanti 

Unito a questo è altrettanto importante l'elaborazione del vissuto. 

Vedi, tu comprendi (nel senso di includi) l'idea della sfiga, della sfortuna. (idee prettamente umane e legate all'umano). 
A me non interessano. Non sono mai stata interessata alla sfiga o alla sfortuna. 

Sono sempre stata interessata al Fato invece. E a come l'umano si relaziona al Fato. 
La collocazione dell'umano nell'ordine delle cose. 

Scientificamente parlando....siamo importanti come le formiche che schiacciamo incuranti mentre camminiamo per la strada. Il nostro tempo è millesimale rispetto al tempo universale. 
La fortuna o la sfortuna sono parametri del tempo umano. Ossia micro secondi rispetto all'universo. 

Cosa è la sfiga?
E' un avvenimento contrario alle aspettative e alla propria definizione di fortuna. 

Ma. 

E' collocato in un tempo specifico (brevissimo) e in uno spazio (infineitesimale rispetto al tutto)
Certo, se il mio sguardo è ancorato alle aspettative e alla contemporaneità la sfiga parrebbe esistere. 
SE lo sguardo si apre e prova ad abbracciare non dico qualcosa di più dell'umano, ma la comprensione del fatto che anche solo una vita umana è ben di più di una somma di fatti e che ogni fatto ha un suo preciso posizionamento in quella vita cade l'idea di sfiga o fortuna. 
Sono eventi. 
Descrivibili, ma parzialmente. (la loro descrizione dipende dall'osservatore e dalla sua posizione rispetto all'osservato). 
La loro classificazione in positivo negativo, in sfiga o fortuna è una operazione astratta e relativa. Fortemente condizionata dall'interpretazione soggettiva che a sua volta è condizionata a livello storico, sociale, culturale. 


La responsabilità, che è a mio parere invece una variabile interessante dal punto di vista della funzionalità dell'individuo nel suo tempo e nel suo spaio (suo inteso come relativo) riguarda il come li si accoglie e il come ce ne si prende cura, avendo cura di se stessi in quegli eventi. E l'accettazione nasce qui. (quindi quando parlo di accettazione non penso minimamente al significato cattolico del "me l'ha mandato dio" e non posso che o sotto-mettermi supinamente - non passivamente- o combattere)

E certo che quando vinci al superenalotto accogli a braccia aperte 

La serenità però deriva dal saper accogliere (aver cura di sè in quel particolare evento, collocandolo e collocandosi nel Divenire -e quindi oltre la contemporaneità-) un evento spiacevole o meglio, non desiderato. 

Certo è che se il tuo ragionamento è basato sul fatto che le cose non ti piacciono sono sfighe, e quelle che ti piacciono sono fortune (e a questo si lega l'idea di colpa, punizione e castigo prettamente cattolica con il sacrificio riparatore) il discorso lo possiamo semplicemente chiudere qui. 

Perchè è evidente che la com-partecipazione di cui parlo (partecipare ad un evento anche se spiacevole - ossia non rifiutarlo nella serie di eventi di una vita, non assolutizzarlo e nemmeno annullarlo, e soprattutto non dargli una connotazione moralistica ma anzi, starci dentro il più pienamente possibile assumendosi la responsabilità di se stessi in quell'evento e la propria cura senza delega a dio, la politica, all'idea di quel che si vuole ) non è visibile. 

E va bene così.

Ma. 
Giusto perchè le parole hanno significati ben precisi. 

Dinamica, partendo dal significato scientifico a cui si sono rifatte le scienze umane ovviamente declinando, è quel ramo della meccanica che si occupa di studiare il moto dei corpi e le sue cause, ovvero, in termini concreti, lo studio delle circostanze che determinano e modificano il moto stesso. 
Declinarlo in termini umani, liberandosi dagli influssi dello scorso millennio, significa innanzitutto considerare l'essere umano come non assolutamente determinabile e non circoscrivibile in un movimento lineare. 

Causa quindi non è un concetto di linearità (da A a B) ma è semplicemente l'insieme delle circostanze (individuali, relazionali, sociali, culturali, storiche) che sono concorrenti all'emersione di un determinato fenomeno (dinamica, ossia variazione di un moto). 

Quindi com-prendere, pulito dal giustizialismo (che porta per direttissima alla giustificazione) significa osservare come i corpi si modificano nel loro moto ed in particolare come la loro interazione modifica i moti di ognuno e di entrambi, circolarmente. 

Come su una scacchiera in cui ogni pedina ha una sua posizione si assoluta (l'afiere è e resta un alfiere) ma ne ha anche una relativa rispetto alle altre pedine e la modificazione della posizione di una pedina modifica lo schema di tutta la scacchiera. 

Quindi mi hai frainteso pensando che io parlassi di comprensione paternalistica (comprendere il percorso per trovarci dentro motivazioni che tolgano la banalità del male) di chi agisce violenza. 

E qui si potrebbe aprire un infinito OT sul perdono che implicitamente o meno sembra direttamente discendere dalla comprensione. Io non perdono e non concepisco il perdono. Anzi, rivolto ad altri, è per me una delle forme meglio articolate dell'arroganza e della supponenza. Oltre che dell'ipocrisia del perbenismo. Forse la peggior dipendenza dal giudizio sociale introiettato nei secoli cattolici. (insieme al sacrificio, svuotato completamente del suo senso originario...render sacro. Dare sacralità.)
Io per esempio col cazzo che perdono chi mi ha violentata. Senza rancore. 
Ho perdonato me in quella situazione, però. Ed è qui la pace. 
L'inclusione della mia presenza (com-partecipazione) in un evento orrendo. Che non volevo e che ho subito. Impotente. Ma presente. 

A me interessa, ed è sempre interessato, comprendere la scacchiera in cui la violenza prende forma e forza. 
Quella scacchiera in cui la violenza da ombra nascosta diviene carne e agito. 
E quali sono le mosse delle pedine. Tutte. Perchè servono tutte per la partita. 
SEnza una vittima, quella scacchiera non esiste. Come non esiste senza un carnefice. 
E i moti dell'uno modificano lo schema della scacchiera per entrambi e vivendevolmente. 

Poi, solo poi, è possibile comprendere il perchè ci si è finiti su quella scacchiera. (ma di solito, dei perchè a questo punto frega più un cazzo. Contano i come e i cosa). 

Ma i perchè hanno il brutto vizio di contenere una giustificazione che da un lato divide il mondo in buoni e cattivi (e questo esiste nelle favole per i bambini, è una semplificazione. In ognuno di noi esistono le ombre. E ognuno di noi, messo nella giusta situazione è in grado di farle emergere ed agire...) e dall'altro permette il permanere di se stessi in una zona di confort (che di solito è nella barricata dei buoni. Dei motivati da. Degli assolti). 

A me quindi interessano molto poco i perchè. Pur non riuscendo ancora a distaccarmene del tutto. Ma lo so che è una trappola, il perchè. In particolare se riguarda me.
Come mi interessa niente della pietà, della colpa o dell'assoluzione. 
Non ho mai pensato che esistesse una qualche forma di giustizia. 

Ho sempre pensato che esistesse la responsabilità della cura di se stessi nella scacchiera in cui ci si trova.

E continuo a pensare che sia l'unico spazio di libertà per l'uomo. 

Per quanto l'uomo continui a credere di avere chissà quale potere sulla propria vita e sulla realtà in cui è.

Mi fa anche ridacchiare...la parte che vuol dipingere il tutto


----------



## Irrisoluto (17 Ottobre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ok. Intanto mi colpisce come tu per primo "minimizzi" la tua violenza: 1 riga, poi poco importa parliamo del resto. Mi colpisce la tua riga rispetto al post di Ipazia (IO HO SUBITO) e mi colpisce come hai portato il centro della discussione citando comportamenti -messi in atto da un uomo rispetto ad una donna- punibili penalmente (un omicidio per strangolamento e una ragazza a cui è stato dato fuoco) come stendardo della violenza contro l'uomo.
> Nessuno nega che esista una violenza verso il genere maschile, e che di questo si parli ancora poco, dando per scontato l'uomo come sesso forte, e che mostrarsi "abusati" per un uomo non sia facile (anche verso altri uomini) e che si possa venire tacciati come poco virili.
> Dietro i due volti della violenza ci sono anni e anni di storia. La violenza verso le donne (il suo non riconoscimento ad essere esseri senzienti, che è la base del specismo) è ancora attuale in molte parti del mondo (mi vengono subito in mente India, Arabia Saudita...), ma ugualmente lo è quella verso l'uomo, più silente e anche ridicolizzata probabilmente dato che l'uomo deve essere virile. Si parla più spesso di violenza contro gli omosessuali, anche questa violenza è presente con cose truci in molte parti del mondo ancora oggi.
> La chiave non credo sia in una guerra in chi ha subito di più o meno, ma proprio in quel IO HO SUBITO, citando Ipazia.


Non ho alcun problema a riconoscere la violenza in me: certo l'ho subita, ma l'ho anche provocata e in ogni caso l'ho integrata alla relazione, l'ho accettata come una componente del rapporto e l'ho coltivata - certo in modo inconscio - cosi' come ho coltivato l'amore.
Ma certo, immagino che voi siate del tutto immuni da queste brutture e guardiate con ribrezzo questa marmaglia di disadattati che vengono qui a esporre il proprio lato oscuro con la speranza che qualcuno abbia il coraggio di riconoscervisi almeno in parte 



Foglia ha detto:


> Si stava parlando della tua AMMIRAZIONE per una ragazza che aveva accondisceso a che le fosse stato versato dell'acido in faccia.
> 
> Scusa se ti sei sentito aggredito, in realtà ero solamente sbigottita.
> 
> Sul bastone storto e sulla forza a contrario no comment. Sbigottita bis, anzi, ma il mondo è sempre bello perché vario.


La mia ammirazione - termine questo sì, scelto per provocare - non andava alla sua accondiscendenza (che tra l'altro non c'è stata) ma al suo riconoscere l'ingiustizia di quello che si profilava: da una parte il mostro, che dal nulla preso da un raptus omicida le ha dato fuoco, e dall'altro la povera vittima innocente che è stata sorpresa nel cuore della notte per essere bruciata senza ragione e senza pietà dall'uomo che ha amato improvvisamente trasformatosi in killer folle e disumano. Ha rifiutato questa che sarebbe stata - e d'altronde è stata - la visione ufficiale per attirare l'attenzione sulla sua responsabilità, sulla sua complicità in un gioco di potere del quale teneva LEI le redini. Era lei che lo vessava, che lo lasciava, che lo tradiva. Il che NON GIUSTIFICA l'atto ovviamente, ma lo inserisce all'interno di un gioco, perverso quanto vuoi , ma del quale LEI PER PRIMA accettava le regole.


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma anch'io volevo, a modo mio, introdurre il tema della dinamica, per spostare il discorso dal giudizio morale alla comprensione, dalla guerra dei generi alla dialettica relazionale, dalla responsabilità assoluta alla corresponsabilità, dalla mostrizzazione del carnefica alla disanima delle dinamica.
> Certo io tendo a spararla grossa per smuovere le acque, tu tendi all'analisi dialettica, ma nella sostanza non siamo in disaccordo, credo


Quando ti leggo ho la sensazione, ma potrei benissimo sbagliare, che "corresponsibilità" tu lo intenda in un "dividiamoci le colpe". 
Creando di conseguenza la dinamica per cui le "colpe" dell'uno diventano non solo giustificazione ma amplificatore confermante di quelle dell'altro. Come se messe insieme rendessero più accettabile la loro esistenza.  

E questo è un discorso a specchio rispetto a quello che sto facendo io. 

Ma forse sto intendendo male. 

Io per com-partecipazione intendo essere entrambi presenti sulla scacchiera che citavo nel post con foglia, ognuno responsabile per sè e responsabile della cura di sè. 

E nella cura di sè io ci inserisco anche i "permessi" che si concedono all'altro. (ed è qui che si apre la relatività rispetto all'altro). 
In nome, tendenzialmente, dell'amore e compagnia cantante. Visto che stiamo parlando di dinamiche di coppia. 

E mi fa strano che tu dica di concordare con me. La dinamica riguarda le variazioni dei moti dei due corpi individualizzati, ognun per se stesso  prima di tutto e poi in interazione. Proprio perchè la dinamica descrive le variazioni del moto di ognuno e come si influenzano reciprocamente. 

Concretamente: in una dinamica vittima carnefice io affermo il mio ruolo di vittima non per rotolarmici dentro o per trovare spiegazioni agli agiti dell'altro. Ma per imparare a non rimettermici dentro in quella dinamica. 
Questo mio riconoscimento non toglie l'assoluta responsabilità della azioni di ognuno. 

Ergo, se io sono una provocatrice e tu mi pianti in faccia, non è che il mio essere stata provocatrice ti assolve in un qualche modo. 
Io mi assumo il mio essere provocatrice e tu un picchiatore. 

Ognuno, di per sè ha le sue responsabilità.

LA dinamica la osservo per impararmi, per non ritrovarmi nelle stesse condizioni o per non finire per evitare le situazioni di coppia perchè il timore di non sapermi gestire (e quindi non saper decidere responsabilmente i permessi da accordare all'altro nella relazione con me) è troppo alto.

L'osservazione della dinamica dovrebbe servire per imparare. 

La mia sottolineatura riguarda il fatto che invece non solo non si osserva la dinamica, ma si prosegue esattamente la stessa dinamica del potere che compone la struttura del potere nella dinamica vittima carnefice. 

Dal potere...si gira attentamente a largo.


----------



## Marjanna (17 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non ho alcun problema a riconoscere la violenza in me: certo l'ho subita, ma l'ho anche provocata e in ogni caso l'ho integrata alla relazione, l'ho accettata come una componente del rapporto e l'ho coltivata - certo in modo inconscio - cosi' come ho coltivato l'amore.
> Ma certo, immagino che voi siate del tutto immuni da queste brutture e guardiate con ribrezzo questa marmaglia di disadattati che vengono qui a esporre il proprio lato oscuro con la speranza che qualcuno abbia il coraggio di riconoscervisi almeno in parte


Voi non so. Io per me ti dico che non sono priva di lati oscuri. Ne sono immune alle brutture che possono aver colpito te (la marmaglia non ho presente chi sia, ho letto le storie di alcuni utenti e le prendo come storie personali, senza farne una marmaglia). Ciò che tu descrivi io l'ho vissuto da figlia, senza averne una vera comprensione per moltissimi anni, subendo in un certo senso un abuso dalla parte che ritenevo abusata (mia madre), che credevo di dover proteggere mentre entravo in gioco solo come pedina. Solo ora che sono anziani è palese ai miei occhi questo meccanismo, e quanto mio padre soffra profondamente di fronte alle affermazioni di lei, di come si faccia manovrare anche da sensi di colpa che anche se sollecitati poi si crea da solo (e si rincuora col paradiso meritato). E ora capita gli si parli, e siamo in due figli, perchè vediamo che veramente va dietro e sta male per cose assurde, lui un poco si sente confortato ma il giorno dopo cade nelle stesse dinamiche. Percui lunghi da me dire che un uomo in una relazione non può subire violenza, e consentimi di dire che in questo tipo di relazioni se ci sono figli in mezzo ci vengono trascinati dentro.

EDIT: però quando la violenza porta a lesioni fisiche, a volti sfigurati dall'acido, si è proprio varcato un confine. Questo confine viene punito perchè la nostra comunità ha deciso che cosi deve essere. Che vi sia dietro un percorso in tal senso, per arrivare al confine, neppure lo nego. Personalmente nutro un certo riguardo per chi mi dice di aver ucciso un animale quando l'uccisione è avvenuta in "senso sportivo" guardando negli occhi l'animale morire (credo che questo sia una confine, per quanto storicamente sia qualcosa che ha permesso la vita alla nostra specie), anche se pure in tal senso faccio delle divisioni. Per i topi ad esempio si usa il veleno, gli provoca una morta lenta, dolorosa, spesso lontana e invisibile, a cui possono seguire altre morti (quella di un rapace che lo preda ad esempio). Un mio vicino li cattura con le trappole "prendi e rilascia", solo che poi non li rilascia e gli spara un colpo al cervello. Questo metodo è in realtà più "compassionevole" del primo.


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Grassetto: verissimo.
> 
> Ribadisco che anche episodi criminali all'interno di una relazione sono il frutto di una dinamica di coppia della quale sono sempre entrambi corresponsabili, e che *la vittima se ne renda conto e lo rivendichi mi sembra qualcosa di positivo.*


E' positivo nel momento in cui la vittima vuole liberarsi dell'oppressore, mentre nella storia che hai raccontato la mia percezione è che fosse esattamente il contrario


----------



## spleen (18 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> La mia ammirazione - termine questo sì, scelto per provocare - non andava alla sua accondiscendenza (che tra l'altro non c'è stata) ma al suo riconoscere l'ingiustizia di quello che si profilava: da una parte il mostro, che dal nulla preso da un raptus omicida le ha dato fuoco, e dall'altro la povera vittima innocente che è stata sorpresa nel cuore della notte per essere bruciata senza ragione e senza pietà dall'uomo che ha amato improvvisamente trasformatosi in killer folle e disumano. Ha rifiutato questa che sarebbe stata - e d'altronde è stata - la visione ufficiale per attirare l'attenzione sulla sua responsabilità, sulla sua complicità in un gioco di potere del quale teneva LEI le redini. Era lei che lo vessava, che lo lasciava, che lo tradiva. Il che NON GIUSTIFICA l'atto ovviamente, ma lo inserisce all'interno di un gioco, perverso quanto vuoi , ma del quale LEI PER PRIMA accettava le regole.


  Qualsiasi lettura "diversa" da quella che tu consideri appiattita e banale si dovrebbe basare su degli assunti e delle conclusioni, in modo di gettare nuova luce di verità su di un fatto o su di un rapporto. Lasciamo stare le considerazioni di carattere etico per un momento, a me sfugge totalmente l'ombra di verità che il fatto dovrebbe rivelare. Cosa hai scoperto in sostanza da questo fatto? Quali sono le conclusioni che hai maturato? Cosa c'è da capire da questa vicenda? Che gli esseri umani sono complessi? Che la violenza pervade il genere umano? Guarda che già certe dinamiche si sanno e sono note. O a te in fondo preme rendere eticamente accettabili certi comportamenti? E allora in pratica il tuo è un discorso moralista al contrario, uguale ed opposto a quello di quelli che dici di essere appiattiti.  Spiega.


----------



## Foglia (18 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' interessante come il linguaggio, e i significati siano importanti
> 
> Unito a questo è altrettanto importante l'elaborazione del vissuto.
> 
> ...



Ho letto tutto.
Ho bisogno di tempo e calma, per risponderti. Tempo, e calma


----------



## Skorpio (18 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> ha dichiarato pubblicamente di essere corresponsabile e che nella loro coppia c'era una dinamica che non puo' essere liquidata con un'accusa di tentato omicidio.
> .


Se ho letto bene quel che ha dichiarato, ha detto in pratica: " poverino, se mi ha tentato di ammazzare in fondo è anche stata colpa mia.."

E non è esattamente come dire: sono compartecipe della dinamica violenta

Chi "subisce" generalmente o fa come questa tizia (poverino, in fondo.. è un bravo ragazzo è stata anche colpa mia)

Oppure dice: "è stata una merdaccia, non DOVEVA arrivare a questo

Sono due modi opposti per allontanarsi dalle PROPRIE responsabilità

Ma responsabilità nell'avere alimentato la DINAMICA 

Che nel primo caso vuol dire: in fondo sono una merda
Nel secondo caso vuol dire: in fondo sono bravissimo/a


----------



## Minerva (18 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' interessante come il linguaggio, e i significati siano importanti
> 
> Unito a questo è altrettanto importante l'elaborazione del vissuto.
> 
> ...


eppure esiste semplicemente il perdono che ha il valore della ritrovata serenità, alleggerimento dal rancore , senza letture recondite così giudicanti (che arrivano quasi sempre da chi tuona contro i giudizi).
ci mancherebbe tu fossi obbligata a perdonare i tuoi violentatori, ma se esiste chi lo fa deve essere ben libera di farlo senza che si possa darle dell'ipocrita arrogante .mi auguro.
poi tutto il resto del discorso , secondo me ha solo senso dal punto di vista dello sterile esercizio di riflessione vuoto a rendere .
ai fini della sostanza il concetto qual è?


----------



## Skorpio (18 Ottobre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> eppure esiste semplicemente il perdono che ha il valore della ritrovata serenità, alleggerimento dal rancore , senza letture recondite così giudicanti (che arrivano quasi sempre da chi tuona contro i giudizi).
> ci mancherebbe tu fossi obbligata a perdonare i tuoi violentatori, ma se esiste chi lo fa deve essere ben libera di farlo senza che si possa darle dell'ipocrita arrogante .mi auguro.
> poi tutto il resto del discorso , secondo me ha solo senso dal punto di vista dello sterile esercizio di riflessione vuoto a rendere .
> ai fini della sostanza il concetto qual è?


Che se dal tuo compagno ti arriva una scarica di ciaffate nel muso, fino a quel punto ci siete arrivati insieme, in dinamica

Fermo restando che lui è nammerda.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Che se dal tuo compagno ti arriva una scarica di ciaffate nel muso, fino a quel punto ci siete arrivati insieme, in dinamica
> 
> Fermo restando che lui è nammerda.


E non capisco nemmeno perché si debba discutere su questo.


----------



## Irrisoluto (18 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quando ti leggo ho la sensazione, ma potrei benissimo sbagliare, che "corresponsibilità" tu lo intenda in un "dividiamoci le colpe".
> Creando di conseguenza la dinamica per cui le "colpe" dell'uno diventano non solo giustificazione ma amplificatore confermante di quelle dell'altro. Come se messe insieme rendessero più accettabile la loro esistenza.
> 
> E questo è un discorso a specchio rispetto a quello che sto facendo io.
> ...


Ma no, non si tratta di "colpe", ma di partecipazione, responsabilità. Cioè di una complicità che precede ogni giudizio morale.
Quello su cui non sono d'accordo, e lo sappiamo tutti, è la tua visione dell'universo e delle sue leggi come emanazione dell'individuo.
Io non nego l'azione inidividuale, ovviamente, ma presto molta attenzione anche alla retroazione di cio' che l'individuo ha creato.
Nella coppia, per fare un esempio, sono certo due individui che creano la realtà di una relazione, ma questa realtà nel momento in cui è creata agisce sugli individui.
E non è che tutto cio' che accade nella coppia è diretta conseguenza unicamente delle azioni di ognuno.
A me pare che sia conseguenza dell'intreccio di due azioni, azioni che a loro volta sono influenzate da intrecci precedenti.
Quando parlo dell'importanza di riconoscere la responsabilità di entrambi, io intendo mettere l'accento su questa complessità non lineare e apprezzo chi, invece di barricarsi dietro una visione statica degli eventi (X ha fatto a) arriva a dire "X ha fatto a, mosso da b, c, e, effetti dell'azione combinata di WYZ, ecc."
Lo stesso vale per le azioni sociali, per i gruppi, ecc.
Lancero' un'ulteriore provocazione: ho difficoltà a vedere in Hitler il responsabile dei crimini del nazismo. Era un clima, creato da condizioni materiali che toccavano tutti, che ha reso possibile certe cose, possibilità nelle quali diversi individui si sono innestati. Poi noi abbiamo bisogno di cercare un colpevole o un pugno di colpevoli per non riconoscere che il problema non è individuale ma sociale.



Marjanna ha detto:


> Voi non so. Io per me ti dico che non sono priva di lati oscuri. Ne sono immune alle brutture che possono aver colpito te (la marmaglia non ho presente chi sia, ho letto le storie di alcuni utenti e le prendo come storie personali, senza farne una marmaglia). Ciò che tu descrivi io l'ho vissuto da figlia, senza averne una vera comprensione per moltissimi anni, subendo in un certo senso un abuso dalla parte che ritenevo abusata (mia madre), che credevo di dover proteggere mentre entravo in gioco solo come pedina. Solo ora che sono anziani è palese ai miei occhi questo meccanismo, e quanto mio padre soffra profondamente di fronte alle affermazioni di lei, di come si faccia manovrare anche da sensi di colpa che anche se sollecitati poi si crea da solo (e si rincuora col paradiso meritato). E ora capita gli si parli, e siamo in due figli, perchè vediamo che veramente va dietro e sta male per cose assurde, lui un poco si sente confortato ma il giorno dopo cade nelle stesse dinamiche. Percui lunghi da me dire che un uomo in una relazione non può subire violenza, e consentimi di dire che in questo tipo di relazioni se ci sono figli in mezzo ci vengono trascinati dentro.
> 
> EDIT: però quando la violenza porta a lesioni fisiche, a volti sfigurati dall'acido, si è proprio varcato un confine. Questo confine viene punito perchè la nostra comunità ha deciso che cosi deve essere. Che vi sia dietro un percorso in tal senso, per arrivare al confine, neppure lo nego. Personalmente nutro un certo riguardo per chi mi dice di aver ucciso un animale quando l'uccisione è avvenuta in "senso sportivo" guardando negli occhi l'animale morire (credo che questo sia una confine, per quanto storicamente sia qualcosa che ha permesso la vita alla nostra specie), anche se pure in tal senso faccio delle divisioni. Per i topi ad esempio si usa il veleno, gli provoca una morta lenta, dolorosa, spesso lontana e invisibile, a cui possono seguire altre morti (quella di un rapace che lo preda ad esempio). Un mio vicino li cattura con le trappole "prendi e rilascia", solo che poi non li rilascia e gli spara un colpo al cervello. Questo metodo è in realtà più "compassionevole" del primo.


Anche la mia educazione sentimentale, basata sul modello genitoriale, è stata dolorosa. E credo sia li' l'origine dei miei lati oscuri.
Detto cio', certo che sono d'accordo sul confine. Ma il punto è proprio li: una spinta a una donna che ti urla contro con tutta la violenza verbale di cui è capace le peggiori infamie, è considerata oggi nella nostra società una "violenza contro le donne". Anche se il danno che tu hai subito con le sue infamie è di grand lunga superiore al danno di una spinta. Anche in assenza di danni fisici.



danny ha detto:


> E' positivo nel momento in cui la vittima vuole liberarsi dell'oppressore, mentre nella storia che hai raccontato la mia percezione è che fosse esattamente il contrario


Ma a me non interessa la "guarigione" della ragazza. Intendevo dire che mi compiaccio del fatto che venga riconosiuta una corresponsabilità dalla parte della vittima stessa. Come atto di sincerità e non come momento di emancipazione.



spleen ha detto:


> Qualsiasi lettura "diversa" da quella che tu consideri appiattita e banale si dovrebbe basare su degli assunti e delle conclusioni, in modo di gettare nuova luce di verità su di un fatto o su di un rapporto. Lasciamo stare le considerazioni di carattere etico per un momento, a me sfugge totalmente l'ombra di verità che il fatto dovrebbe rivelare. Cosa hai scoperto in sostanza da questo fatto? Quali sono le conclusioni che hai maturato? Cosa c'è da capire da questa vicenda? Che gli esseri umani sono complessi? Che la violenza pervade il genere umano? Guarda che già certe dinamiche si sanno e sono note. O a te in fondo preme rendere eticamente accettabili certi comportamenti? E allora in pratica il tuo è un discorso moralista al contrario, uguale ed opposto a quello di quelli che dici di essere appiattiti. Spiega.


Se lei non avesse fatto quella dichiarazione, sarebbe passata per la povera ragazza innocente e indifesa attaccata da un bruto assassino. Lei ha voluto far emergere un'altra verità, più aderente alla dinamica reale, che la vede a sua volta carnefice nell'aver vessato e manipolato per lunghi mesi la persona che diceva di amare. Non giudico eticamente, ma apprezzo molto la sincerità. 



Skorpio ha detto:


> Se ho letto bene quel che ha dichiarato, ha detto in pratica: " poverino, se mi ha tentato di ammazzare in fondo è anche stata colpa mia.."
> 
> E non è esattamente come dire: sono compartecipe della dinamica violenta
> 
> ...


Lei non subiva proprio nulla, è questo il punto.
Da quel che ho capito - è ovvio che il caso specifico è solo un pretesto per discutere - lei lo manipolava provocando scientemente la sua collera.
Io rifiuto la patologizzazione, ma per capirci, erano due fuori di testa.
E certo è stato lui a fare il passaggio a un atto criminale, indubbiamente.
Ma lei ha riconosciuto, implicitamente, di averlo desiderato, provocandolo.
Questo mi sembra interessante.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E non capisco nemmeno perché si debba discutere su questo.


Secondo me è importante

Perché "riconoscere" la dinamica alla quale si sta "compartecipando attivamente" previene le botte (ovviamente dipende sempre da chi ti accompagni nella dinamica)

In poche parole, inchiodare col freno a 100 metri dal muro non è uguale a inchiodare a un metro.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma no, non si tratta di "colpe", ma di partecipazione, responsabilità. Cioè di una complicità che precede ogni giudizio morale.
> Quello su cui non sono d'accordo, e lo sappiamo tutti, è la tua visione dell'universo e delle sue leggi come emanazione dell'individuo.
> Io non nego l'azione inidividuale, ovviamente, ma presto molta attenzione anche alla retroazione di cio' che l'individuo ha creato.
> Nella coppia, per fare un esempio, sono certo due individui che creano la realtà di una relazione, ma questa realtà nel momento in cui è creata agisce sugli individui.
> ...


Se ha dichiarato che lo ha desiderato, e si augurava di ripetere al più presto l'esperienza, il discorso violenza "subita" cade, e il tuo contributo è OT


----------



## Irrisoluto (18 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se ha dichiarato che lo ha desiderato, e si augurava di ripetere al più presto l'esperienza, il discorso violenza "subita" cade, e il tuo contributo è OT


Del suo desiderio non ne so nulla, so solo che la sua dichiarazione significava "non sono una povera vittima innocente". L'atto criminale rimane e anche la violenza subita. Solo che questa violenza subita è stata preceduta e provocata da un "mostro" che avevano creato insieme, e che anzi vedeva lei come parte attiva.
E' proprio il limite tra violenza subita e violenza condivisa il punto dolente della lista di Brunetta.
Non capisco cosa ci sia di male a spostare l'asse di un discorso per meglio illuminare quello d'origine.
Ma se volete continuate pure a parlare de campanelli di allarme :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (18 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Secondo me è importante
> 
> Perché "riconoscere" la dinamica alla quale si sta "compartecipando attivamente" previene le botte (ovviamente dipende sempre da chi ti accompagni nella dinamica)
> 
> In poche parole, inchiodare col freno a 100 metri dal muro non è uguale a inchiodare a un metro.



Ti sei domandato perché i segnali descritti nell'articolo rimandano ad un ascolto di se stessi, più che ad una visione dell'altro?


----------



## Irrisoluto (18 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ti sei domandato perché i segnali descritti nell'articolo rimandano ad un ascolto di se stessi, più che ad una visione dell'altro?


Il punto per me è che la maggior parte delle sensazioni descritte come campanelli di allarme, le puoi avere anche in un rapporto che non ha nulla di particolarmente violento o manipolatorio.
Conosco donne che non riescono a stare per più di due mesi con un uomo perché interpretano le proprie sensazioni di disagio come segno di violenza subita.
A volte bisogna cercare dentro di sé il disagio e non ridurlo all'effetto del comportamento dell'altro.
Se no si passa da una storia all'altra e ci si ritroverà sempre di fronte agli stessi problemi.


----------



## Foglia (18 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Il punto per me è che la maggior parte delle sensazioni descritte come campanelli di allarme, le puoi avere anche in un rapporto che non ha nulla di particolarmente violento o manipolatorio.
> Conosco donne che non riescono a stare per più di due mesi con un uomo perché interpretano le proprie sensazioni di disagio come segno di violenza subita.
> A volte bisogna cercare dentro di sé il disagio e non ridurlo all'effetto del comportamento dell'altro.
> Se no si passa da una storia all'altra e ci si ritroverà sempre di fronte agli stessi problemi.


Pensa un po' che invece io credo che se ho un "disagio" di quel tipo, la prima cosa sensata che ho da fare è quella di stare da sola


----------



## Skorpio (18 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ti sei domandato perché i segnali descritti nell'articolo rimandano ad un ascolto di se stessi, più che ad una visione dell'altro?


Si

Ma come ho già scritto (mi pare proprio nel primo intervento che ho scritto) ritengo che sia una serie di segnali che appartengono già a una fase avanzata della dinamica

È un manuale Delle giovani marmotte che spiega cosa temere nella lunga notte nel bosco, ma non chiarisce che nel bosco a tarda sera ci sei arrivato prima, e insieme.


----------



## Foglia (18 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si
> 
> Ma come ho già scritto (mi pare proprio nel primo intervento che ho scritto) ritengo che sia una serie di segnali che appartengono già a una fase avanzata della dinamica
> 
> È un manuale Delle giovani marmotte che spiega cosa temere nella lunga notte nel bosco, ma non chiarisce che nel bosco a tarda sera ci sei arrivato prima, e insieme.


Senza dubbio.
E a quel punto un bel  "chissenefrega" della  "dinamica" secondo me ci sta proprio a pennello


----------



## Skorpio (18 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Del suo desiderio non ne so nulla,
> 
> So solo che la sua dichiarazione significava "non sono una povera vittima innocente".


È lì l'inghippo

Se non è chiaro il "desiderio" la sua affermazione è indecifrabile


----------



## Skorpio (18 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Senza dubbio.
> E a quel punto un bel  "chissenefrega" della  "dinamica" secondo me ci sta proprio a pennello


Secondo me no

Però sono stili di vita, ciascuno nuota nelle acque che si sceglie  . 

[video=youtube;mlBNL_pLuHc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlBNL_pLuHc[/video]


----------



## Foglia (18 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Secondo me no
> 
> Però sono stili di vita, ciascuno nuota nelle acque che si sceglie  .
> 
> [video=youtube;mlBNL_pLuHc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlBNL_pLuHc[/video]



Non ho capito.
Neppure la scelta della canzone. Puoi spiegare, proprio in termini semplici? Grazie.


----------



## spleen (18 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Se lei non avesse fatto quella dichiarazione, sarebbe passata per la povera ragazza innocente e indifesa attaccata da un bruto assassino. Lei ha voluto far emergere un'altra verità, più aderente alla dinamica reale, che la vede a sua volta carnefice nell'aver vessato e manipolato per lunghi mesi la persona che diceva di amare. Non giudico eticamente, ma apprezzo molto la sincerità.    .


  Non hai risposto a quello che ti ho chiesto. Se hai detto di ammirarla per la sua sincerità (a questo punto) puo significare due cose: O che assumi la sincerità a valore assoluto e lo poni davanti anche al valore della vita tua e degli altri - e per me è una distorsione. Oppure che ammiri perchè invidi un agito alla sincerità che in qualche modo aspiri e che ti è precluso. Delle due l'una o l'altra eh.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non ho capito.
> Neppure la scelta della canzone. Puoi spiegare, proprio in termini semplici? Grazie.


Prego ma.. più semplice di così non sono capace

E poi.. oltre il "chissenefrega" ... che è un confine preciso, temo che non esista alcuno spazio per la comprensione


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Il punto per me è che la maggior parte delle sensazioni descritte come campanelli di allarme, le puoi avere anche in un rapporto che non ha nulla di particolarmente violento o manipolatorio.
> Conosco donne che non riescono a stare per più di due mesi con un uomo perché interpretano le proprie sensazioni di disagio come segno di violenza subita.
> *A volte bisogna cercare dentro di sé il disagio e non ridurlo all'effetto del comportamento dell'altro.
> *Se no si passa da una storia all'altra e ci si ritroverà sempre di fronte agli stessi problemi.


Questo è vero ed è il limite proprio di descrizioni come quella postata, che si affidano solo alla valutazione soggettiva che ha sempre - anche qui - dei limiti.


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si
> 
> Ma come ho già scritto (mi pare proprio nel primo intervento che ho scritto) ritengo che sia una serie di segnali che appartengono già a una fase avanzata della dinamica
> 
> È un manuale Delle giovani marmotte che spiega cosa temere nella lunga notte nel bosco, *ma non chiarisce che nel bosco a tarda sera ci sei arrivato prima, e insieme*.


E anche questo è vero.
Ma soprattutto e in conseguenza di questo non fornisce soluzioni per uscire dalla dinamica.
Individua solo un colpevole.
Io temo che chi è veramente vittima di un abuso non riesca a trarre alcun beneficio da questa cosa, soprattutto perché potrebbe arrivare a negare la colpevolezza  prendendo le difese del partner, rimanendo quindi ancor di più avviluppato nel _gioco_ di relazione.


----------



## Irrisoluto (18 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Non hai risposto a quello che ti ho chiesto. Se hai detto di ammirarla per la sua sincerità (a questo punto) puo significare due cose: O che assumi la sincerità a valore assoluto e lo poni davanti anche al valore della vita tua e degli altri - e per me è una distorsione. Oppure che ammiri perchè invidi un agito alla sincerità che in qualche modo aspiri e che ti è precluso. Delle due l'una o l'altra eh.


Io ammiro il suo gesto di sincerità, e se vogliamo di "fedeltà" a un legame che per quanto distruttivo era stato creato da entrambi.
Non sopporto il vittimismo ex post.
Questo mica esclude che l'integrità fisica delle persone vada preservata.
Quanto alla mia invidia...ti posso dire che nelle mie esperienze ho apprezzato molto quando lei riconosceva che la mostruosità della nostra relazione l'avevamo costruita insieme.


----------



## Foglia (18 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Prego ma.. più semplice di così non sono capace
> 
> E poi.. oltre il "chissenefrega" ... che è un confine preciso, temo che non esista alcuno spazio per la comprensione


Beh.
Credo che, per come la ho vissuta, due parole intorno alla violenza io le possa anche spendere.

Il "finché la barca va", avendo vissuto anche il patologico della violenza, direi sperimentato, direi proprio che non mi appartiene.

Quello che scrivi adesso e' la conferma della mia impressione  (speravo invero di sbagliare, ma poco importa).

No. Non sono la "povera imbelle" che credi. E nemmeno quella che se la cerca, la violenza. E nemmeno quella che può restare ferita da una spiegazione di uno, in un forum. E il chissenefrega era mio.

Quindi non sai spiegare perché io ho dei limiti. Prendo atto.
Nulla di male eh


----------



## spleen (18 Ottobre 2018)

[MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]: Non quoto per motivi di spazio. Puntualizzo che il perdono nella religione cristiana assomiglia molto di più ad un "ravvedimento operoso" piutosto che ad una incombenza da trasferire dentro un confessionale. E' il sentire comune, ignorante fino all' osso dei principi filosofici che lo hanno governato per due millenni a infarcirlo di un buonismo e di un semplicismo che appunto è merce per sempliciotti che leggono i giornali di rotocalco o guardano i telegionali dove il giornalista minus habens chiede alla vittima di una qualche violenza, con ancora sul viso i lividi, se sia disposta a perdonare. Oggi come oggi si parla sempre di perdono concesso, guarda caso, mai di quello -cercato- che per l'appunto è la cosa più importante e si chiama volontà di riconciliazione... con la propria interiorità prima di tutto e dunque mai da svalutare a semplice merce concessa o richiesta.___Questo solo per puntualizzare la faccenda del perdono, che secondo me è importante nella nostra società almeno quanto gli unicorni rosa che sembrano nell'accezione corrente persino spiegare certi delitti che assomigliano più che altro ad un sacrificio umano fatto in nome e sull'altare di un nuovo idolo moderno chiamato genericamente -amore- ma che è il travestimento di altre umane passioni e idoli, primo tra tutti l'egoismo.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Beh.
> Credo che, per come la ho vissuta, due parole intorno alla violenza io le possa anche spendere.
> 
> Il "finché la barca va", avendo vissuto anche il patologico della violenza, direi sperimentato, direi proprio che non mi appartiene.
> ...


Veramente i tuoi limiti li hai definiti da sola (oltre quello, chissenefrega)

Quanto alla violenza, tutti nessuno escluso ci hanno a che fare praticamente ogni giorno, nella relazione (senza saperlo, mancando le botte)

La canzone la hai accostata male, pensando alle fasi "drammatiche" della evoluzione di un rapporto (botte, pressioni forti, vessazioni) 

Mentre voleva rappresentare la fase "spensierata" dove ci si lascia andare, guidati dall'amore, mentre invece si entra già pericolosamente in dinamiche striscianti


----------



## Foglia (18 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Veramente i tuoi limiti li hai definiti da sola (oltre quello, chissenefrega)
> 
> Quanto alla violenza, tutti nessuno escluso ci hanno a che fare praticamente ogni giorno, nella relazione (senza saperlo, mancando le botte)
> 
> ...


Essendo che ogni  "dinamica" e' a sé, poco importa analizzarne una fallimentare. Già tanto capire di sé per non infilarsi in un'altra.

Mi spiace per la visione  "cupa" che hai dell'amore. Con tutti i miei limiti, mi rendo conto di essere fortunata ad averne mantenuta comunque una migliore. Non è  "spensieratezza", però. Affatto  . La spensieratezza e' artificiale e artificiosa, e non mi interessa.


----------



## Marjanna (18 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Io ammiro il suo gesto di sincerità, e se vogliamo di "fedeltà" a un legame che per quanto distruttivo era stato creato da entrambi.


Ma ti rendi conto che questa è una tua interpretazione?
Le affermazioni di negazione della violenza subita sono state date da una ragazza giovane, che si porterà nelle pelle di segni di un'ustione (poi le avranno fatto pure una plastica) e la perdita di un figlio. 
Hai mai visto come cambiano le donne quando rimangono incinta? Io rispetto ad alcune sono rimasta stupita. Attenzione a tutto quello che mangiano pensando al nutrimento che poi devono passare alla vita che sta crescendo in loro, attenzione a quello che fanno, a come si muovono. Una tutela maggiore di se stesse in funzione del figlio. Scatta un senso di protezione. 
Vedi il fatto che lei si sia voltata, cosa che le ha salvato il volto dal fuoco, io non escluderei fosse avvenuto per proteggere il ventre in realtà. Ma anche questa è un'interpretazione. Chi può mai sapere quale sia la realtà?


----------



## Skorpio (18 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Essendo che ogni  "dinamica" e' a sé, poco importa analizzarne una fallimentare. Già tanto capire di sé per non infilarsi in un'altra.
> 
> Mi spiace per la visione  "cupa" che hai dell'amore. Con tutti i miei limiti, mi rendo conto di essere fortunata ad averne mantenuta comunque una migliore. Non è  "spensieratezza", però. Affatto  . La spensieratezza e' artificiale e artificiosa, e non mi interessa.


Veramente io dell'amore ho una visione luminosissima

Talmente luminosa che quando mi innamoro, la luce che irradia l'amore illumina pienamente anche tutte quelle dinamiche violente che sono insite in ciascuno di noi

E con la persona amata parlo di violenza (mia/sua) praticamente ogni giorno.

In piena luce


----------



## Foglia (18 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Veramente io dell'amore ho una visione luminosissima
> 
> Talmente luminosa che quando mi innamoro, la luce che irradia l'amore illumina pienamente anche tutte quelle dinamiche violente che sono insite in ciascuno di noi
> 
> ...



Se è quel che ti piace e piace a chi ami, buon per voi.... 

Personalmente il mio obiettivo con un altro (anzi.... LA CONDICIO SINE QUA NON ) è quella di guardare al bello, fare belle cose etc. etc. .


----------



## Skorpio (18 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Se è quel che ti piace e piace a chi ami, buon per voi....
> 
> Personalmente il mio obiettivo con un altro (anzi.... LA CONDICIO SINE QUA NON ) è quella di guardare al bello, fare belle cose etc. etc. .


È la forza dell'amore di far luce.. 

Altrimenti c'è sempre l'alternativa 

[video=youtube;mlBNL_pLuHc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlBNL_pLuHc[/video]


----------



## Foglia (18 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È la forza dell'amore di far luce..
> 
> *Altrimenti c'è sempre l'alternativa *
> 
> [video=youtube;mlBNL_pLuHc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlBNL_pLuHc[/video]



Il calesse :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (18 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E anche questo è vero.
> Ma soprattutto e in conseguenza di questo non fornisce soluzioni per uscire dalla dinamica.


No non le fornisce, ma anche perché probabilmente non servono, a quel punto li

Se sei arrivato/a li difficilmente riconoscerai di essere dentro a una dinamica in cui partecipi a pieno titolo

Finché un paio di ciaffate non ti svegliano di colpo.

Il problema è che NON si riconosce la violenza se non c'è la fisicità

E l'altro problema è che TUTTI ma proprio TUTTI siamo o tentiamo di essere violenti nelle relazioni, in modalità diverse (ovviamente non fisiche, si spera) , ma noi per primi ci sdegnamo a definirci tali.

Definizione di violenza

"Azione volontaria, esercitata da un soggetto su un altro, in modo da determinarlo ad agire contro la sua volontà."

Insaponata, lavata e asciugata da ogni vestito affettivo, questa è


----------



## Skorpio (18 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quello che scrivi adesso e' la conferma della mia impressione  (speravo invero di sbagliare, ma poco importa).
> 
> No. Non sono la "povera imbelle" che credi.
> 
> Quindi non sai spiegare perché io ho dei limiti. Prendo atto.





Foglia ha detto:


> Il calesse :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Non lo so se è un calesse.. di certo è un posto dove tutto appare bello..

A proposito: quello che ho postato sopra e che mi hai scritto stamattina, risponde per me pienamente ai requisiti di un innesco di una dinamica violenta

Senza schiaffi e senza parolacce

In guanti bianchi


----------



## Irrisoluto (18 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No non le fornisce, ma anche perché probabilmente non servono, a quel punto li
> 
> Se sei arrivato/a li difficilmente riconoscerai di essere dentro a una dinamica in cui partecipi a pieno titolo
> 
> ...


Il problema è che cosa sia la volontà.
E' non è una questione filosofica, al contrario è estremamente concreta.
PErché esiste anche la servitù (apparentemente) volontaria.
Alla fine sta alla sensibilità di ognuno capire quanto l'altra persona voglia davvero un dato comportamento da parte nostra, e soprattutto quanto questa volontà le faccia bene.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Il problema è che cosa sia la volontà.
> E' non è una questione filosofica, al contrario è estremamente concreta.
> PErché esiste anche la servitù (apparentemente) volontaria.
> .


In mancanza di possibilità di leggere nel pensiero, bisogna sempre rifarsi a quanto ci è dichiarato

Sono convinto come te, che quanto spesso si dichiara non coincide con la propria volontà

Io desidero interagire a certi livelli (relazione intima)  con chi è padrone della propria volontà dal cervello fino alla lingua.

Sono scelte. E hanno un costo.

Io posso pagare


----------



## Foglia (18 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non lo so se è un calesse.. di certo è un posto dove tutto appare bello..
> 
> A proposito: quello che ho postato sopra e che mi hai scritto stamattina, risponde per me pienamente ai requisiti di un innesco di una dinamica violenta
> 
> ...



Non so cosa dire.
Ti ho solo risposto, scusa se posso averti in qualche modo offeso 

Piuttosto sono rimasta colpita dal fatto che tu ti senta di "irradiare" con la luce del tuo amore chi ami. E nel fare ciò, che tu abbia in mente la parte relativa alle dinamiche di violenza.

Ecco... In questo trovo molte diversità. Io, se devo essere specchio per un altro, desidero esserlo per il bello. E che l'altro quello specchi in me. Se l'altro mi pigliasse come specchio delle brame (e nel far ciò vedesse violenza) beh... E' la sua brama e non certo la mia. Che resti pure a lui .
Sinceramente, come ben dici tu, la violenza e'  "volontaria".

Il calesse : beh. Se appunto la luce dell'amore deve portarmi a illuminare la violenza, si' . Preferisco il calesse!!! Ma mille volte. 

Al diavolo le lusinghe, le riflessioni, gli specchi dell'amore e compagnia affine. Tutte le pippe sulla dinamica dell'amore.
Preferisco una bella magnata, un bel w.e., una conversazione leggera ma bella, una mostra d'arte, una lettura fatta insieme... Tanta altra roba, insomma. 
Che per il resto, ne posso far già filosofia con altri. 

Però rispetto il tuo punto di vista, solo e' molto diverso dal mio. Non è una offesa nei tuoi confronti, e' che proprio per me amore e' ben altro.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non so cosa dire.
> Ti ho solo risposto, scusa se posso averti in qualche modo offeso
> 
> Piuttosto sono rimasta colpita dal fatto che tu ti senta di "irradiare" con la luce del tuo amore chi ami. E nel fare ciò, che tu abbia in mente la parte relativa alle dinamiche di violenza.
> ...


Io non mi sono mica offeso 

Di violenza parlo serenamente.. e ti ho segnalato quello che (per me) è un chiaro innesco di una dinamica potenzialmente violenta.

E che tu hai (involontariamente) attivato attraverso la provocazione, mettendo dentro cose che non penso e non ho scritto, su una mia semplice e autentica risposta:

Meglio di così non so spiegarmi.

Ed è la verità.

E di violenza (non di botte date o prese) ne parlo con assoluta serenità, come parlare di cinema


----------



## Foglia (18 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non mi sono mica offeso
> 
> Di violenza parlo serenamente.. e ti ho segnalato quello che (per me) è un chiaro innesco di una dinamica potenzialmente violenta.
> 
> ...



Diciamocelo: tutta colpa del "finché la barca va" 

Il resto ribadisco: un conto è parlarne, un conto è volerla illuminare nella dinamica con la persona che ami. Questa seconda opzione non mi interessa, se non proprio qualora gliene dovessi parlare. Ma per una contingenza, non certo perché mi interessa discorrere quotidianamente di quello con chi amo. Se lo facessero con me.... Anzitutto sai che due palle. E poi.... Povero lui


----------



## Skorpio (18 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Diciamocelo: tutta colpa del "finché la barca va"
> 
> Il resto ribadisco: un conto è parlarne, un conto è volerla illuminare nella dinamica con la persona che ami. Questa seconda opzione non mi interessa, se non proprio qualora gliene dovessi parlare. Ma per una contingenza, non certo perché mi interessa discorrere quotidianamente di quello con chi amo. Se lo facessero con me.... Anzitutto sai che due palle. E poi.... Povero lui


Era solo per dire, in contrapposizione a quanto dicevi te del mio modo lugubre di amare,  che io amo in modo luminoso (cioè con il desiderio di portare alla luce me/l'altra in ogni parte possibile).

Aspetti violenti e legame con la violenza compresi

Le passeggiatine tutti sega a bere il gingerino al bar del corso, non sono cmq escluse eh?


----------



## Foglia (18 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Era solo per dire, in contrapposizione a quanto dicevi te del mio modo lugubre di amare,  che io amo in modo luminoso (cioè con il desiderio di portare alla luce me/l'altra in ogni parte possibile).
> 
> Aspetti violenti e legame con la violenza compresi
> 
> Le passeggiatine tutti sega a bere il gingerino al bar del corso, non sono cmq escluse eh?


Sicuramente sono più orientata a discutere del ristorante dove andare, piuttosto che verso disquisizioni su una stretta analisi del. "legame".
Per queste cose sono troppo vecchia.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sicuramente sono più orientata a discutere del ristorante dove andare, piuttosto che verso disquisizioni su una stretta analisi del. "legame".


Beh.. ma questo io lo sapevo gia' da stamani quando scrivevi chissenefrega del resto ..

E come vedi, abbiamo fatto un giro largo e siamo ritornati giusto lì, a quel tuo limite  

Quanti cm abbiamo superato di quel limite in tutto questo scambio?

Manco mezzo 

Oltre il "chissenefrega" non esiste spazio di Interesse alla comprensione , lo avevo già scritto mi pare


----------



## Foglia (18 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. ma questo io lo sapevo gia' da stamani quando scrivevi chissenefrega del resto ..
> 
> E come vedi, abbiamo fatto un giro largo e siamo ritornati giusto lì, a quel tuo limite
> 
> ...


Stamane il riferimento era ad episodi di violenza conclamata, e di dinamiche  "malate". Per il che, il mio chissenefrega  

Per il resto nessuno dice che non si debba parlare di violenza, all'interno di una coppia. Ma certo non auspicherei di trattarne a livello quotidiano. Così come di altra roba troppo  "cervellotica", e troppo poco  "pratica". Per me, l'utile attuale di una mia frequentazione sarebbe il  "parlar come se magna". Non necessariamente in modo banale. 
Ma la psichiatria della relazione ecco... La lascerei fuori per il solo motivo che se mai dovessi preoccuparmene, l'altro sarebbe già a farsi un viaggio sulla luna . In pace eh


----------



## Orbis Tertius (18 Ottobre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> Stereotipi? Scusate ma vi risulta la percentuale di donne uccise , violentate e maltrattate? ? A me sembra solo stucchevole l'obbligo del politicamente corretto per il quale occorre sottolineare che succede anche agli uomini .sì,  certo, ma molto meno(...)


Purtroppo la propaganda lava i cervelli: mica solo quella fascista o comunista, anche quella democratica.

Nelle famiglie qualcuno ha deciso che si comanda...in due! Uomo e donna alla pari!
Trovatemi un'istituzione umana dove comandano due persone: una nazione con due presidenti, un governo con due capi, una scuola con due presidi, una s.p.a con due amministratori delegati.
Trovatemela.
In occidente c'è la famiglia con due capifamiglia.
Il che ovviamente non è possibile.
Bisognerebbe essere chiari: non si vogliono più gli uomini capifamiglia ma le donne cap*e*famiglia? Va bene, facciamolo, senza sotterfugi con una presunta "parità" accoppiata ad una legislazione di tutela completamente dalla parte delle donne.
Perché poi succede quello che succede: se si passa dal litigio verbale allo scontro, la biologia riporta la sua eterna legge. Vince il più forte, che difficilmente è la donna. Anche se qualche "maschicidio" c'è stato negli ultimi anni.
Quindi, non è che all'improvviso gli uomini siano diventati più violenti: la doppia investitura provoca un aumento parossistico del livello conflittuale. E quando ci si mena...


----------



## spleen (18 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Purtroppo la propaganda lava i cervelli: mica solo quella fascista o comunista, anche quella democratica.  Nelle famiglie qualcuno ha deciso che si comanda...in due! Uomo e donna alla pari! Trovatemi un'istituzione umana dove comandano due persone: una nazione con due presidenti, un governo con due capi, una scuola con due presidi, una s.p.a con due amministratori delegati. Trovatemela. In occidente c'è la famiglia con due capifamiglia. Il che ovviamente non è possibile. Bisognerebbe essere chiari: non si vogliono più gli uomini capifamiglia ma le donne cap*e*famiglia? Va bene, facciamolo, senza sotterfugi con una presunta "parità" accoppiata ad una legislazione di tutela completamente dalla parte delle donne. Perché poi succede quello che succede: se si passa dal litigio verbale allo scontro, la biologia riporta la sua eterna legge. Vince il più forte, che difficilmente è la donna. Anche se qualche "maschicidio" c'è stato negli ultimi anni. Quindi, non è che all'improvviso gli uomini siano diventati più violenti: la doppia investitura provoca un aumento parossistico del livello conflittuale. E quando ci si mena...


  Heil !---------------- Capito donne? zitte e mosca.)))


----------



## Orbis Tertius (18 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Heil !---------------- Capito donne? zitte e mosca.


Ecco un altro cervello lavato: invece di ribattere, dà del nazista all'interlocutore.
E pensa di aver vinto.

Trovami un'istituzione umana con due capi. Non cose provvisorie o folkloristiche, istituzioni vere!


----------



## disincantata (18 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ecco un altro cervello lavato: invece di ribattere, dà del nazista all'interlocutore.
> E pensa di aver vinto.
> 
> Trovami un'istituzione umana con due capi. Non cose provvisorie o folkloristiche, istituzioni vere!



Ma in una relazione se c'e' amore, perche' si dovrebbe comandare????


----------



## Orbis Tertius (18 Ottobre 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ma in una relazione se c'e' amore, perche' si dovrebbe comandare????


Sono queste domande che fanno cadere le braccia...


----------



## Foglia (18 Ottobre 2018)

Leggendo questo topic, devo ammettere che siete in parecchi a farmi davvero paura.


----------



## disincantata (18 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Sono queste domande che fanno cadere le braccia...


E perche'?  

Cosa intendi per comandare???


----------



## disincantata (18 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Purtroppo la propaganda lava i cervelli: mica solo quella fascista o comunista, anche quella democratica.
> 
> Nelle famiglie qualcuno ha deciso che si comanda...in due! Uomo e donna alla pari!
> Trovatemi un'istituzione umana dove comandano due persone: una nazione con due presidenti, un governo con due capi, una scuola con due presidi, una s.p.a con due amministratori delegati.
> ...



Comunque, riguardo alle prime righe, il governo attuale, comandano in due e fanno grandi casini.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (18 Ottobre 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> E perche'?
> 
> Cosa intendi per comandare???


Io mi riferivo alla famiglia, con figli o non figli poco importa.
Ovvio che il fidanzamento è l'anticamera della relazione coniugale.
Ed è ovvio che se c'è disaccordo, si va al conflitto, visto che nessuno dei due può, in teoria, prendere la decisione finale.
Conseguenza fisiologica: i matrimoni esplodono.
Conseguenza patologica: subentra la violenza, fisica e psicologica.
Se subentra lo scontro fisico, in 90 casi su 100, soccombe la donna.
Perché ci sono anche casi diversi di maschicidio, tipo questo: http://www.ansa.it/friuliveneziagiu...lie_41b89e80-a86c-47e0-a67b-50bb551a25b7.html
Si vuol far passare l'idea che il "maschio" sia malato di violenza. In realtà è questa società che suscita violenza e non dà i mezzi per contenerla: a tutti i livelli.


----------



## Foglia (18 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Io mi riferivo alla famiglia, con figli o non figli poco importa.
> Ovvio che il fidanzamento è l'anticamera della relazione coniugale.
> Ed è ovvio che se c'è disaccordo, si va al conflitto, visto che nessuno dei due può, in teoria, prendere la decisione finale.
> Conseguenza fisiologica: i matrimoni esplodono.
> ...


Colpa della società.
Perfetto.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (18 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Colpa della società.
> Perfetto.


Ma no, del maschio violento 
Ma vedrai, sinistrino incapace di ragionamento logico, quanto sarà pacifica la società femmina e multirazziale che ci stanno costruendo!


----------



## Foglia (18 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ma no, del maschio violento
> Ma vedrai, sinistrino incapace di ragionamento logico, quanto sarà pacifica la società femmina e multirazziale che ci stanno costruendo!


Ma non lo s.

"La" società e' femmina per antonomasia 

A te cosa non piace, della società?

Non mi interessa più di tanto la risposta, temo


----------



## Orbis Tertius (18 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non lo s.
> 
> "La" società e' femmina per antonomasia
> 
> ...


Ecco, abbiamo detto, basta.
Passiamo ad altro.


----------



## Foglia (18 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ecco, abbiamo detto, basta.
> Passiamo ad altro.


E' un po' un controsenso pigliarsela con la violenza delle donne, per finire a dire che tanto l'uomo ha la supremazia fisica.
Contento te. Il mondo è  vario e variegato, davvero.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (18 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' un po' un controsenso pigliarsela con la violenza delle donne, per finire a dire che tanto l'uomo ha la supremazia fisica.
> Contento te. Il mondo è  vario e variegato, davvero.


:rotfl:
Ma santo cielo, è così difficile?
Non c'è nessuna violenza dell'uomo sulla donna, c'è violenza reciproca.
Ed è ovvio che, salvo rari casi (ma in aumento), se un uomo ed una donna si menano è difficile che l'uomo soccomba!


----------



## Foglia (18 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Ma santo cielo, è così difficile?
> Non c'è nessuna violenza dell'uomo sulla donna, c'è violenza reciproca.
> Ed è ovvio che, salvo rari casi (ma in aumento), se un uomo ed una donna si menano è difficile che l'uomo soccomba!


La violenza c'è da una parte o dall'altra, a seconda dei casi.
Ignorare le statistiche, non è da te.
Comunque, per le. "dinamiche" non sono titolata a rispondere. Già detto che non me ne frega niente


----------



## Skorpio (18 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Stamane il riferimento era ad episodi di violenza conclamata, e di dinamiche  "malate". Per il che, il mio chissenefrega


Infatti, solo che abbiamo diversa percezione di quando è conclamata.
Mentre per te più o meno è conclamata quando ci sono i campanelli d'allarme di cui al post di apertura, per me PUÒ essere conclamata già da molto prima

E per me è una cosa normale, perché come ho già scritto, più o meno la violenza circola in forma NON fisica, praticamente in ogni coppia

Quindi il riferimento era pienamente condiviso (chissenefrega) con la differenza che 

1 quando vedi la "materializzazione della violenza in gestualità fisica = chissenefrega della dinamica

2 quando questa materializzazione non la vedi = chissenefrega di parlare di violenza, parliamo di ristoranti

Morale: stiamo perdendo tempo 

E io sono in pace con tutti


----------



## Mariben (18 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Ma santo cielo, è così difficile?
> Non c'è nessuna violenza dell'uomo sulla donna, c'è violenza reciproca.
> Ed è ovvio che, salvo rari casi (ma in aumento), se un uomo ed una donna si menano è difficile che l'uomo soccomba!



Oddio... tutte ste donne ammazzate  dici che è perchè si stavano menando ?

A me risulta, che più spesso, stavano fuggendo da qualcuno che le menava
Poi se ricominciamo con la storia delle dinamiche e del perchè certe donne si accompagnano a certi soggetti non ne usciamo.
Mia mamma divideva gli uomini in due categorie principali ( vi risparmio le sottocategorie)
Quelli che si POSSONO lasciare
Quelli che non si POTREBBERO lasciare.
In termini dell' uscirci vive.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (18 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> La violenza c'è da una parte o dall'altra, a seconda dei casi.
> Ignorare le statistiche, non è da te.
> Comunque, per le. "dinamiche" non sono titolata a rispondere. *Già detto che non me ne frega niente*


Beh, faccio l'individualista anch'io: a pensarci bene non è un mio problema.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (18 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Quelli che si POSSONO lasciare
> Quelli che non si POTREBBERO lasciare.
> In termini dell' uscirci vive.


Saggia tua mamma 
Vogliamo le sottocategorie


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> eppure esiste semplicemente il perdono che ha il valore della ritrovata serenità, alleggerimento dal rancore , senza letture recondite così giudicanti (che arrivano quasi sempre da chi tuona contro i giudizi).
> ci mancherebbe tu fossi obbligata a perdonare i tuoi violentatori, ma se esiste chi lo fa deve essere ben libera di farlo senza che si possa darle dell'ipocrita arrogante .mi auguro.
> poi tutto il resto del discorso , secondo me ha solo senso dal punto di vista dello sterile esercizio di riflessione vuoto a rendere .
> ai fini della sostanza il concetto qual è?


Vedi, io adesso potrei accettare la provocazione e farmi portare dalla provocazione ad una reazione. 

Usi spesso la provocazione, per poi ritirarti come niente fosse accaduto. Ho il dubbio che tu non ti renda conto di usare uno stile provocatorio. Ma non ne sono certa. Tu cosa ne pensi? 

Negli sterili esercizi di analisi questo viene definito uno stile passivo aggressivo. 
Se questo stile si incontra con uno stile aggressivo attivo, ne esce una cosa interessantissima. 

Che è uno dei precursori della dinamica vittima carnefice. 

I manuali indica come miglior tattica nei confronti di atteggiamenti passivo aggressivi lo svelamento del tentativo (più o meno consapevole, e spesso non solo è inconsapevole ma quando lo si fa notare di persona la prima risposta è "chiiii? Iooooo???") di attivare la dinamica. Svelare la modalità della provocazione porta al suo depotenziamento. 
Se c'è consensualità, ovverossia disponibilità da entrambe le parti, si può allora iniziare a comunicare in maniera funzionale. E quindi darsi qualche possibilità di comprensione reciproca. 

Se l'aggressivo passivo è consapevole di se stesso, si sa discutere e sa andare a cercare i nodi che lo portano ad utilizzare una modalità comunicativa di questo tipo. 
Questa è una modalità subdola, poichè mascherata e spesso nascosta dietro le buone maniere. 
Ed è subdola innanzitutto per chi la agisce, poichè apparentemente non c'è attacco. E più complessa da riconoscere. In se stessi. 

Un aggressivo diretto per un po' ti manda a fare in culo, se poi gli stai troppo sotto o lo vai a toccare in punti nevralgici spacca qualche piatto e qualche bicchiere, se tocchi di nuovo 'è la tensione del passaggio all'agito, una aggressione fisica. 

Se è un aggressivo consapevole di sè, si ferma. Non ti manda a fare in culo. Lavora su stesso per contenere, tenta di svelare la dinamica. Esce di casa. Prende aria e fiato. Per dire. E fondamentalmente lavora sui nodi della rabbia. 
Se non lo è, la probabilità che passi all'aggressione verbale e poi a quella fisica quando si finisce in escalation si innalza. Ed è esattamente l'escaltion che ad un certo punto "porta" le dinamiche in agito.  
(pensa che nei numeri che citi, nella loro descrizione completa come indicatori di un fenomeno ben più complesso del dato numerico, gli studiosi stanno analizzando esattamente questo tipo di dinamiche comunicative).

L'aggressività diretta è per certi versi più riconoscibile anche da chi la agisce. E' visibile. L'esplosione verbale la si vede. Come è evidente il piatto rotto, oppure lo sberlone. Che sia più visibile, non indica una maggior facilità di gestione rispetto alla gestione della modalità passiva. Sono complesse entrambe. Da sciogliere. 

Questo semplificando e non facendola troppo lunga. 






Quanto al perdono, nel senso cristiano, semplificando e non andando a vedere la storia del perdono in ambito cattolico (che è piuttosto lunga ed è iniziata come un rapporto con dio e non fra uomo e uomo) si perdonano le colpe. 

Un violentatore non ha colpe. 

E' un individuo che per le sue dinamiche di cui è responsabile - sia nella loro cura sia nella loro non cura - ha agito una azione. 
Quindi non ho nulla da perdonare. Nessuna colpa da assolvere. E nemmeno nessun peccato. 

Ho fatto riferimento al perdono di me stessa, perchè io mi sono sentita in colpa, invece. Portatrice della colpa delle azioni dell'altro. 
E il mio percorso interiore è stato andare a prendermi dentro e "liberarmi, sciogliermi" (questa l'accezione del perdono, liberare, sciogliere dalla colpa) accettando me nell'evento. 

Pensa che per gli ebrei un uomo per essere perdonato ha da recarsi a chiedere perdono per tre volte, prima di poter essere perdonato. Ed certe azioni non vengono perdonate neppure da dio. Per esempio l'omicidio. 

La mercificazione dei significati originari porta al perdono a cui ho fatto riferimento. Che ribadisco essere un pietismo che fa male innanzitutto a chi lo attua in quei termini. 

E che viene usato, purtroppo, a volte anche dalle vittime, come via alternativa all'affrontare la via dell'accettazione profonda dello stupro. 
E questo crea loro rigidità, fissazione della lesione e del trauma e sulla lunga distanza crea non pochi problemi, relazionali. 

E' un purtroppo triste il mio.


----------



## Foglia (18 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Infatti, solo che abbiamo diversa percezione di quando è conclamata.
> Mentre per te più o meno è conclamata quando ci sono i campanelli d'allarme di cui al post di apertura, per me PUÒ essere conclamata già da molto prima
> 
> E per me è una cosa normale, perché come ho già scritto, più o meno la violenza circola in forma NON fisica, praticamente in ogni coppia
> ...


Sono in pace pure io.

Ma mi spiace, davvero, che sia "passato" il messaggio che "chissenefrega della dinamica" equivalga ad una mancata (anche solo volontà di) "comprensione" della violenza. Non credo che per me sia così. Comunque liberi tutti, anche in coppia, di mettere all'ordine del giorno le discussioni che si ritengono più interessanti. Io qualche problema a parlare di violenza, in passato, ce l'ho pure avuto. Ma insomma.... Diciamo che subirne (fisica, psicologica e pure sessuale) tutta insieme, mentre sei in un (pur lucido) stato di psicosi, non è il massimo della vita. Non ho problemi a dirlo, di sicuro non è il "biglietto da visita" con cui mi farei presenterei ad una persona. E se quella persona volesse quotidianamente disquisire con me di violenza, si troverebbe a mal partito. Tutto qui. Povero lui in primis. E povera me, in secundis .  E se la "scusa" fosse quella di "comprendere" (e quindi evitare) la violenza nella dinamica della nuova coppia... quindi in un contesto decisamente meno "patologico".... non mi andrebbe bene lo stesso. Permetti che alla fine mi possa essere bastato, e che quello a cui mi riferisco io non sarebbe il rifiuto ad una comprensione, bensì l'averne le palle piene, e il desiderio di passare con un altro momenti decisamente più belli? Poi non è un problema.... Come vedi ne parlo qui (credo sia utile portare un po' di testimonianza in punto). Ne parlo anche con amiche e amici. Una volta infranto il "tabù" della parola, il resto vien da sé. Ma non mi metterei mai con uno chiedendogli che la nostra relazione sia per così dire "specchio" di dinamiche violente. Anche solo per esserne avvisaglia, e quindi "farmaco". Userei i miei, di campanelli. Non mi interessa il resto, e lo ripeto serenamente.

Mi spiace (ripeto) solo che sia passato il messaggio della "mancata comprensione", comunque alla fine è più che giusto che ognuno si tenga le proprie idee.  In un forum, poi, finché sono nei confini di civiltà, ci mancherebbe altro . E ci mancherebbe altro che uno non possa parlare con chi ama delle cose che vuole condividere, e che evidentemente all'altro interessa portare in coppia.

In questo senso, forse molto banalmente, dicevo che a me interessa un'altra parte della relazione di coppia. Quella non già spensierata di "finché la barca va" (peraltro, la mia realtà attuale comunque non la vedo come una realtà da cui fuggire), ma quella che nel contesto dei pensieri (tutti bei presenti e, per così dire, primari) inserisce dei momenti senz'altro (per me) più appaganti del chiedersi se "ci stiamo a fare una qualche violenza, anche embrionale?".

Fermo restando che purtroppo niente e nessuno mi dà la garanzia al 100% di non imbattermi nel pazzo furibondo e scatenato (per il che spero di no) diciamo che se qualcosa mi stona, sono abbastanza "vecchia", impegnata e disillusa (se vogliamo) da salutare bellamente il tipo. Non per questo, vedo gli altri come "mostri". 

Visto che si parla di violenza, e che ho visto che tanti son curiosi delle "dinamiche", e persino del "patologico".
Mio marito è risultato uno che vede gli altri come "mostri". Tanto per dire 
Si curerà, se ed in quanto necessario. Farò il possibile per tutelare mio figlio.
Ma di sicuro quella non è roba mia. Né roba che mi interessa. E non me ne voglio occupare di certo. Se ne andasse lui dallo psichiatra, che io peraltro ho già dato. Cosa me ne frega, a me, di capire tutta la dinamica?

Approfitto per rispondere (in parte solo) ad @_ipazia_ : ciò che mi ha fatto non credo sia "perdonabile". Da persona a persona, intendo. Se non avessimo un figlio in comune. Ma l'ho perdonato, nella misura in cui ho capito che è utile a mio figlio. Tutto qui


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sono in pace pure io.
> 
> Ma mi spiace, davvero, che sia "passato" il messaggio che "chissenefrega della dinamica" equivalga ad una mancata (anche solo volontà di) "comprensione" della violenza. Non credo che per me sia così. Comunque liberi tutti, anche in coppia, di mettere all'ordine del giorno le discussioni che si ritengono più interessanti. Io qualche problema a parlare di violenza, in passato, ce l'ho pure avuto. Ma insomma.... Diciamo che subirne (fisica, psicologica e pure sessuale) tutta insieme, mentre sei in un (pur lucido) stato di psicosi, non è il massimo della vita. Non ho problemi a dirlo, di sicuro non è il "biglietto da visita" con cui mi farei presenterei ad una persona. E se quella persona volesse quotidianamente disquisire con me di violenza, si troverebbe a mal partito. Tutto qui. Povero lui in primis. E povera me, in secundis .  E se la "scusa" fosse quella di "comprendere" (e quindi evitare) la violenza nella dinamica della nuova coppia... quindi in un contesto decisamente meno "patologico".... non mi andrebbe bene lo stesso. Permetti che alla fine mi possa essere bastato, e che quello a cui mi riferisco io non sarebbe il rifiuto ad una comprensione, bensì l'averne le palle piene, e il desiderio di passare con un altro momenti decisamente più belli? Poi non è un problema.... Come vedi ne parlo qui (credo sia utile portare un po' di testimonianza in punto). Ne parlo anche con amiche e amici. Una volta infranto il "tabù" della parola, il resto vien da sé. Ma non mi metterei mai con uno chiedendogli che la nostra relazione sia per così dire "specchio" di dinamiche violente. Anche solo per esserne avvisaglia, e quindi "farmaco". Userei i miei, di campanelli. Non mi interessa il resto, e lo ripeto serenamente.
> 
> ...


Il perdono è libero da utilità. 

Come dice l'etimologia è un donare per. (ed è qui il per se stessi)
Quel che si dona è lo scioglimento dalla colpa. 

Non hai perdonato. 
Hai semplicemente messo via, per giusto interesse, quel che è stato e sei andata oltre. 

Se devo essere sincera, di rabbia fra le righe se ne legge. Nei confronti di lui.
Come si legge il tuo governarla. 
Ma traspare. 

Anche per come tieni distanza da tutto ciò che in un qualche modo te lo può richiamare. 
E ci sta tutto. 

Elaborare la violenza, una qualsiasi forma di violenza, non è roba breve. 
E men che meno è una azione di volontà o necessarietà.

E' un percorso. 
Che non si conclude con una liberazione. 
Ma con il ri-conoscimento e la ri-conciliazione con qulle parti di sè che hanno vissuto e soffrono (nel loro tempo e nel loro spazio) ciò che si è subito.

Pensare di lasciar fuori dalla valigia quella sè del passato è decidere di lasciar indietro parti di sè. 
Ossia decidere di amputarsi pezzi costituenti. 

Che se si è in una tagliola ci si può amputare un braccio per liberarsi. 
Ma non ci si può amputare il cuore. 

Lo si cura, il cuore. 
E lo si tiene, anche se malridotto. 

E quando il cuore non è quello fisico, neanche il miglior chirurgo può fare un trapianto. 
Ce lo si tiene così. 

Ma sono percorsi. 
Ognuno il suo.

Io ti auguro calma e pace. In te.


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> @_ipazia_: Non quoto per motivi di spazio. Puntualizzo che il perdono nella religione cristiana assomiglia molto di più ad un "ravvedimento operoso" piutosto che ad una incombenza da trasferire dentro un confessionale. E' il sentire comune, ignorante fino all' osso dei principi filosofici che lo hanno governato per due millenni a infarcirlo di un buonismo e di un semplicismo che appunto è merce per sempliciotti che leggono i giornali di rotocalco o guardano i telegionali dove il giornalista minus habens chiede alla vittima di una qualche violenza, con ancora sul viso i lividi, se sia disposta a perdonare. *Oggi come oggi si parla sempre di perdono concesso, guarda caso, mai di quello -cercato- che per l'appunto è la cosa più importante e si chiama volontà di riconciliazione... con la propria interiorità prima di tutto e dunque mai da svalutare a semplice merce concessa o richiesta.*___*Questo solo per puntualizzare la faccenda del perdono, che secondo me è importante nella nostra società almeno quanto gli unicorni rosa che sembrano nell'accezione corrente persino spiegare certi delitti che assomigliano più che altro ad un sacrificio umano fatto in nome e sull'altare di un nuovo idolo moderno chiamato genericamente -amore*- ma che è il travestimento di altre umane passioni e idoli, primo tra tutti l'egoismo.


Ti ringrazio 

Concordo con ogni parola e ancor di più sui significati, anche quelli fra le parole.  

In particolare i grassetti. 
Grazie.


----------



## Foglia (18 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il perdono è libero da utilità.
> 
> Come dice l'etimologia è un donare per. (ed è qui il per se stessi)
> Quel che si dona è lo scioglimento dalla colpa.
> ...


So che "convincerti" che certe cose, in me, sono esattamente al contrario di quello che hai scritto, sarebbe impossibile. Posso solo testimoniarti che mi trovo un cuore nuovo, e che "per dono" a mio figlio ci ho messo una pietra sopra. Non so se sia "perdono", tecnicamente, o altro. Io ti posso dire che sto bene. Abbastanza bene (pure se in apnea .... per il che, comprensibile....  ) ne esco anche a livello di CTU. E davanti non è che mi appaia una vita grama, eh


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> So che "convincerti" che certe cose, in me, sono esattamente al contrario di quello che hai scritto, sarebbe impossibile. Posso solo testimoniarti che mi trovo un cuore nuovo, e che "per dono" a mio figlio ci ho messo una pietra sopra. Non so se sia "perdono", tecnicamente, o altro. Io ti posso dire che sto bene. Abbastanza bene (pure se in apnea .... per il che, comprensibile....  ) ne esco anche a livello di CTU. E davanti non è che mi appaia una vita grama, eh


Non mi devi convincere di nulla. 

E' roba che riguarda te. Parlarne non serve per dimostrare o che altro. 
Parlarne è utile solo alla comprensione. 

Ma poi ognuno si ritrova solo con se stesso. 

Il perdono è un percorso interiore. E' una riconciliazione prima di tutto con se stessi. Ri-appropriarsi, ri-conoscersi.

EDIT: e ri-conoscersi è ri-cucire gli strappi, la violenza rompe, strappa. Ri-cucire gli strappi e ri-conoscere la nuova sè che ne discende. E anche questo è un percorso, non una azione singola e che si conclude in se stessa. 

Condizione essenziale (ri-conoscersi) per il donare poi all'esterno. (a rovescio, è un passare per l'altro perdendo parti di sè. Usare l'altro per cercare una pace che fuori non c'è, se non a momenti e dipendente dall'esterno).

Poi si sceglie se donarla o meno. 
Io per esempio ho scelto che non la dono al mio violentatore. (e quindi non lo perdono. Lui, in fondo, non ha chiesto il mio perdono e non ha fatto nulla per dimostrarmi di esserne degno, nel senso di essere capace di averne cura).

La sto donando però a chi mi circonda e che ritengo degno e capace di averne cura. E' un mio dono. Perchè io ho subito. E parte del mio potere riguarda la decisione del "a chi" donare. 


Quindi no, non è perdono, quello di cui parli. 
Hai semplicemente scelto la via affinchè tuo figlio possa avere il meglio in questa vostra realtà.
E il dono è semmai per tuo figlio. 
Una madre riconciliata con se stessa. E in pace col mondo. Anche quello che l'ha abusata. 

Io non sono da convincere.
Ma le parole hanno significati.

E se i significati non sono condivisi, in effetti, non resta che parlare del tempo. 

Alla fine è solo una selezione degli interlocutori e dei livelli di comunanza.


----------



## Foglia (18 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non mi devi convincere di nulla.
> 
> E' roba che riguarda te. Parlarne non serve per dimostrare o che altro.
> Parlarne è utile solo alla comprensione.
> ...


Può essere il grassetto.

E sicuramente il dono è per mio figlio.

Non è che "devo" convincerti: chiaro che è una cosa mia.
Quello che ti posso dire, è che in tutto questo ho ricominciato anche a pregare.

Il resto, per davvero, è roba mia.


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Può essere il grassetto.
> 
> E sicuramente il dono è per mio figlio.
> 
> ...


Certo che è roba tua.

E, anche se tu volessi, nessuno potrebbe prenderla. 

Il per-dono per tuo figlio a me sembra la cosa importante. 

Il resto, prenderà forma. 

Sulla preghiera non ti so dir niente.

Rispetto i riti e i culti. 

Ma il dialogo di solito io ce l'ho con me. 
Non mi è mai venuto spontaneo rivolgermi ad altre forze che non fosse la mia. 

Quindi comprendo la preghiera, ma come dinamica


----------



## Skorpio (18 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sono in pace pure io.
> 
> Ma mi spiace, davvero, che sia "passato" il messaggio che "chissenefrega della dinamica" equivalga ad una mancata (anche solo volontà di) "comprensione" della violenza. Non credo che per me sia così. Comunque liberi tutti, anche in coppia, di mettere all'ordine del giorno le discussioni che si ritengono più interessanti. Io qualche problema a parlare di violenza, in passato, ce l'ho pure avuto. Ma insomma.... Diciamo che subirne (fisica, psicologica e pure sessuale) tutta insieme, mentre sei in un (pur lucido) stato di psicosi, non è il massimo della vita. Non ho problemi a dirlo, di sicuro non è il "biglietto da visita" con cui mi farei presenterei ad una persona. E se quella persona volesse quotidianamente disquisire con me di violenza, si troverebbe a mal partito. Tutto qui. Povero lui in primis. E povera me, in secundis .  E se la "scusa" fosse quella di "comprendere" (e quindi evitare) la violenza nella dinamica della nuova coppia... quindi in un contesto decisamente meno "patologico".... non mi andrebbe bene lo stesso. Permetti che alla fine mi possa essere bastato, e che quello a cui mi riferisco io non sarebbe il rifiuto ad una comprensione, bensì l'averne le palle piene, e il desiderio di passare con un altro momenti decisamente più belli? Poi non è un problema.... Come vedi ne parlo qui (credo sia utile portare un po' di testimonianza in punto). Ne parlo anche con amiche e amici. Una volta infranto il "tabù" della parola, il resto vien da sé. Ma non mi metterei mai con uno chiedendogli che la nostra relazione sia per così dire "specchio" di dinamiche violente. Anche solo per esserne avvisaglia, e quindi "farmaco". Userei i miei, di campanelli. Non mi interessa il resto, e lo ripeto serenamente.
> 
> ...


Spiace molto anche a me

Per la impossibilità a comunicare proficuamente (ampiamente prevedibile e che già stamattina avevo anticipato) 

E anche per il messaggio sull'amore da parte mia, secondo cui io ipoteticamente innamorato oggi di una donna, passassi giornate a parlar di referti di PS, traumi cranici, occhi neri e costole fratturate

Non sarebbe esattamente così.. ma tant'è

È giusto che ognuno si formi liberamente i propri immaginari 

Spiegare meglio non riesco, e anche questa, volendo, è una forma della solitudine

Questo è un 3d di violenza, io cerco di parlar di violenza

Non ho molto da aggiungere, se non ribadire quanto scritto in giornata.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Heil !---------------- Capito donne? zitte e mosca.)))


Meno male che mi hai fatto sorridere in questo elogio della oppressione e della violenza. :mexican:


----------



## danny (19 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Purtroppo la propaganda lava i cervelli: mica solo quella fascista o comunista, anche quella democratica.
> 
> Nelle famiglie qualcuno ha deciso che si comanda...in due! Uomo e donna alla pari!
> *Trovatemi un'istituzione umana dove comandano due persone*.


----------



## Foglia (19 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Spiace molto anche a me
> 
> Per la impossibilità a comunicare proficuamente (ampiamente prevedibile e che già stamattina avevo anticipato)
> 
> ...



E continui a non capire... Anzi, siamo probabilmente in due a non capirci 

Per te, la mia comprensione della violenza inizia con le botte. E prima delle botte, che si parli di ristoranti. E scusa..... ma non è così.
Tanto per dire, certe "dinamiche" le ho vissute, e compartecipate. Ripercorrerle mi è assolutamente inutile.

Ma come vedi, sto in minoranza, perché in tanti ne sono assolutamente interessati. Oltre a te e ad ipazia, c'è sicuramente irrisoluto, e persino quel "materialone" di orbis tertius 

Io ho visto cosa è uscito da certe "menti", e personalmente (chiedo scusa se lo dico) sono rimasta allibita. Ho trovato abbastanza inquietante anche il fatto che tu abbia detto che "la luce che irradia il tuo amore illumina anche tutte le dinamiche violente". Una roba così. Per me, inquietante proprio, ma sul serio.
Ma non ho mai detto che con chi ami parli ogni giorno di referti di PS. Ho detto che - IO PERSONALMENTE (quindi parlo per me) vorrei essere illuminata su altri aspetti. E parlare "praticamente ogni giorno" (lo hai scritto tu) di ben altra roba.

Punto. Nessun "immaginario", che non sono pazza 

Dopo di che è chiaro che sono assai sensibile al tema. Specialmente quando ho l'impressione (come in fin dei conti è normalissimo che avvenga in questo contesto) che se ne facciano un po' discorsi "da bar". Comunque, se qualcuno si mette a parlare di "dinamiche", io leggo, eh. Caso mai, se ho osservazioni, intervengo su quelli.


----------



## Foglia (19 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


>


Io faccio Terence Hill :rotfl:


----------



## danny (19 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Io mi riferivo alla famiglia, con figli o non figli poco importa.
> Ovvio che il fidanzamento è l'anticamera della relazione coniugale.
> Ed è ovvio che se c'è disaccordo, si va al conflitto, visto che nessuno dei due può, in teoria, prendere la decisione finale.
> Conseguenza fisiologica: i matrimoni esplodono.
> ...


Guarda che un tempo gli episodi di violenza all'interno delle famiglie erano molti di più.
Ciò che è cambiato, e profondamente, è soprattutto l'approccio educativo, e lo reputo positivo.
Un tempo maschi e femmine venivano educati in maniera diversa e spesso separati in ambiti come per esempio la scuola (io sono uno degli ultimi ad avere avuto al liceo classi rigorosamente divise per genere, oggi anche l'ora di educazione fisica viene svolta con tutti gli allievi e allieve della stessa classe ). I loro ruoli venivano distinti fin da quando erano bambini. Oggi tutto sommato non si fanno grandi differenze e maschi e femmine hanno modo di interagire tra loro conoscendosi meglio fin dall'infanzia e sapendosi rapportare con più apertura l'uno verso l'altro.
Per questo sono caduti gli stereotipi di genere e la violenza, malgrado lo stato di ansia determinato dai media in cerca di visibilità, è arrivata almeno da noi a numeri "fisiologici" (non in tutto il mondo va così, non per esempio in Honduras o in alcuni paesi africani). I link ai dati storici  non li pubblico ma sono facilmente rintracciabili.
Malgrado questo hanno assunto particolare visibilità alcune posizioni ideologiche/politiche che, divenute più estremiste (la rete ha il potere di raggruppare persone in maniera da escludere gradualmente le visioni più morbide, perché essendo aperta a tutti i contributi esterni alimenta conflitti per cui necessita di accaniti attaccanti/difensori e i media ormai invece inseguono linee editoriali da clickbait) portano a contrapposizioni che riportano le discussioni indietro di decenni, ancora alla parità di genere che dovrebbe essere ormai un concetto consolidato.
Ma che ci sia più di un gap - non più solo generazionale, temo - è abbastanza evidente in tantissimi ambiti.
Mi è capitato di leggere un articolo di Famiglia Cristiana di Pellai su come fornendo armi giocattolo ai bambini li si educhi alla violenza.
Ora... saranno 30 anni che non vedo bambini con in mano le armi giocattolo, a parte le pistole ad acqua.
A volte mi chiedo di cosa si stia parlando...


----------



## Skorpio (19 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tanto per dire, certe "dinamiche" le ho vissute, e compartecipate. Ripercorrerle mi è assolutamente inutile.
> 
> Ma come vedi, sto in minoranza, perché in tanti ne sono assolutamente interessati. Oltre a te e ad ipazia, c'è sicuramente irrisoluto, e persino quel "materialone" di orbis tertius
> 
> ...


Ma non è questione di minoranze, è il tema del 3d..

Se si apre un 3d di ristoranti parlerò di ristoranti (se ne ho piacere)

Quanto all'amore, io sono un fan sfegatato dell'amore, un ULTRA' dell'amore (è notorio) 

E finché avrò desiderio di innamorarmi starò bene con me e con gli altri

Per me l'amore è luce piena, perché quando sono innamorato amo (provare a) far luce su me e sull'altra.
A partire dalla violenza, per finire alla sessualità passando per tutto ciò che vuoi

L'amore dell'ombra, quello che non parla, quello che dice:
"Ti amo, non c'è nulla da dire, andiamo al ristorante"

Quel tipo di amore, quello che tace e toglie luce (per me) non mi interessa 

Poi.. si sa, tutto ha termine, e arriva il momento che le luci inizino a spegnersi

E a quel punto  io levo le tende prima che arrivi il buio pesto

Il buio mi interessa in altri contesti


----------



## Foglia (19 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma non è questione di minoranze, è il tema del 3d..
> 
> Se si apre un 3d di ristoranti parlerò di ristoranti (se ne ho piacere)
> 
> ...


Il tema del 3d erano i campanelli di allarme. Quelli che "suonano" dalle nostre viscere 

L'interesse invece è andato verso tutt'altro, secondo me. Ed è un altro che non mi interessa, perché porta (come ha osservato Brunetta, che ha aperto il 3d) verso un "elogio della violenza". Proprio attraverso le "dinamiche". Sperimentato in prima persona. Dannoso parlarne facendone chiacchiere da bar. Se ne può parlare, sotto la guida di un professionista. Questo per dirla tutta .

Poi possiamo pure andare dietro al fatto che "se ti ho mollato un pugno", è perché "me lo hai tirato fuori".

A chi è già al vortice della violenza, suggerisco anzitutto (se gli è possibile) di farsi aiutare. In secondo luogo, di "depotenziare" (roba che facevo anche tramite palle belle e buone... con alterni risultati).
Ma soprattutto di fuggire.
E di ascoltare i propri campanelli.

Punto, ribadisco, e accapo per chi la pensa (in maniera del tutto legittima) diversamente da me.


PS. Invidio per davvero la tua capacità di "illuminarti" per amore . Ma forse non è che parliamo di cose poi così diverse, ma solo di contingenze e situazioni.
Io lo posso vivere alla luce del sole, anche al ristorante. Tu magari un po' meno. Non è una "colpa" e neppure una "frecciata". E' pura realtà. Come io non riuscirei proprio a parlare di amore (non quello amicale, o filiale.... o quel che vuoi) stando sposata a una persona. Non lo ho fatto neppure per "fuggire" dalla violenza, fampò te, cosa penso dell'amore.

Trovo molto saggio ciò che dici comunque a proposito di quando si spegne: filar via alla velocità della luce, è la scelta decisamente migliore. Violenza o non violenza, Che (per me) il bello del buio è effettivamente quello che dici tu, e il bello della luce è potersi relazionare... alla luce. Questo per me. Capisco che la luce possa essere altro (e non è una critica, giuro ).


----------



## Skorpio (19 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il tema del 3d erano i campanelli di allarme. Quelli che "suonano" dalle nostre viscere
> 
> L'interesse invece è andato verso tutt'altro, secondo me. Ed è un altro che non mi interessa, perché porta (come ha osservato Brunetta, che ha aperto il 3d) verso un "elogio della violenza". Proprio attraverso le "dinamiche". Sperimentato in prima persona. Dannoso parlarne facendone chiacchiere da bar. Se ne può parlare, sotto la guida di un professionista. Questo per dirla tutta .
> 
> ...


Capisco la luce a cui ti riferisci, e parlo dell’amore..

ma di quella luce a me non mi frega nulla, in nessuna relazione, ivi compresa quella con mia moglie.

Gli applausi ritmati degli altri, il “baaaacio baaacio..” alla festa dell’anniversario , o la foto coi sorrisi a 32 denti (moltiplicato 2) postata su FB dagli amici alla cena del compleanno, non sono esattamente la luce di cui parlo.

Ma soprattutto la luce che mi interessa ed alla quale facevo riferimento.

Se parli della “libertà” di fare senza temere di essere visti, quella può anche mancare, ma non è esattamente “luce” il fatto di goderne, per me

E vale pure per l’amore presente e passato verso mia moglie eh?

Uguale preciso

Ma capisco chi la ricerca e la desidera, e tutto sommato capisco anche perché ne ha bisogno, ed è giusto che ciascuno ricerchi ciò che abbisogna

Io.. non ho elogiato la violenza, ne parlo “liberamente” (credo) e non ho certo bisogno di un professionista per parlare ad esempio della sistematica e battente violenza di mia madre su di me, ne parlavo benissimo già a 15 anni, solo che la chiamavo in altra maniera.

E non vuol dire che ero al pronto soccorso ogni 3 giorni col muso rotto dalle ciaffate

E ne ho parlato anche con mia stessa madre, e a lungo, di quella violenza nella NOSTRA dinamica di relazione violenta, tanto per dire, e lungamente..

senza problemi, in completa pace e serenità.

Grazie alla luce del nostro grandissimo amore.

Quindi.. no.

Io personalmente non ho bisogno di professionisti per parlarne.. e confrontarmi serenamente, e non ho fatto elogi alla violenza, ma ne parlo in modo neutro. Per quel che sento io ovviamente

Riguardo i campanelli di allarme, di cui al tema proposto, un campanello di allarme è sempre collegato a una segnalazione di “allarme” che è la sostanza.

Se ti suona l’allarme in casa, non parli di come è carino il tuo campanello, o che suono strano che fa

Parli di cosa segnala, e cioè i ladri in casa

Quindi per me il tema “violenza” è centrale al 3d


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


>


:rotfl:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Meno male che mi hai fatto sorridere in questo elogio della oppressione e della violenza. :mexican:


Elogio dell'oppressione e della violenza?
Dove?
Quando?
Perché quando siete "sinistramente" in difficoltà sparate pallottole semantiche invece di ragionare?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Guarda che un tempo gli episodi di violenza all'interno delle famiglie erano molti di più.
> Ciò che è cambiato, e profondamente, è soprattutto l'approccio educativo, e lo reputo positivo.
> Un tempo maschi e femmine venivano educati in maniera diversa e spesso separati in ambiti come per esempio la scuola (io sono uno degli ultimi ad avere avuto al liceo classi rigorosamente divise per genere, oggi anche l'ora di educazione fisica viene svolta con tutti gli allievi e allieve della stessa classe ). I loro ruoli venivano distinti fin da quando erano bambini. Oggi tutto sommato non si fanno grandi differenze e maschi e femmine hanno modo di interagire tra loro conoscendosi meglio fin dall'infanzia e sapendosi rapportare con più apertura l'uno verso l'altro.
> Per questo sono caduti gli stereotipi di genere e la violenza, malgrado lo stato di ansia determinato dai media in cerca di visibilità, è arrivata almeno da noi a numeri "fisiologici" (non in tutto il mondo va così, non per esempio in Honduras o in alcuni paesi africani). I link ai dati storici  non li pubblico ma sono facilmente rintracciabili.
> ...


Lo cercherò. Mi sembra strano che Pellai abbia detto una scemenza del genere.
Le armi giocattolo sono un passaggio a un livello superiore, quello simbolico, l’aggressività e insegnano anche l’auto controllo perché bisogna giocare a sparare e non darsele in testa.
I significati per i bambini non sono quelli adulti, soprattutto perché le armi giocattolo non sparano.

La discussione ha preso strade diverse e alcune tortuose.

Se vogliamo parlare di conflitto e aggressività è un altro argomento, interessante, ma diverso dalla violenza.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Elogio dell'oppressione e della violenza?
> Dove?
> Quando?
> Perché quando siete "sinistramente" in difficoltà sparate pallottole semantiche invece di ragionare?


Ma tu pensi che ti risponda se la poni in questo modo? 
Non siamo in un talk show. 

Un abbraccio


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu pensi che ti risponda se la poni in questo modo?
> Non siamo in un talk show.
> 
> Un abbraccio


Perché non sai cosa rispondere :carneval:
Buon viaggio, salutami la Boldrini :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo cercherò. Mi sembra strano che Pellai abbia detto una scemenza del genere.
> Le armi giocattolo sono un passaggio a un livello superiore, quello simbolico, l’aggressività e insegnano anche l’auto controllo perché bisogna giocare a sparare e non darsele in testa.
> I significati per i bambini non sono quelli adulti, soprattutto perché le armi giocattolo non sparano.
> 
> ...


Trovato.
Non è proprio come ricordavi.

”Alberto PellaiPerché noi genitori compriamo armi giocattolo ai nostri bambini che, sempre più spesso, mostrano armi e scene violente anche nei loro disegni, giochi individuali e di gruppo? Anche molte mamme come me affermano come verità ineluttabile che *nei maschi c’è un bisogno innato di lotta e di difesa*. Ma forse questo bisogno lo induciamo noi adulti acquistando loro armi giocattolo, videogiochi violenti e permettendo la visione di cartoni e film in cui l’aggressività e la lotta non mancano mai. Se anche fosse un bisogno innato, non sarebbe meglio contenerlo anziché alimentarlo?
*MARY*


[h=3][/h]*— Cara Mary*, _credo che sia inevitabile che i maschi crescendo si confrontino anche con l’esperienza della guerra, giochino a fare la lotta e simulino combattimenti in cui c’è la presenza di armi giocattolo. *Appartiene alla cultura di genere*, ma, ancora più profondamente, credo che questo sia inscritto nella parte più arcaica del nostro cervello maschile. Nell’antichità l’uomo era obbligato a uscire dalla caverna, cacciare le prede feroci per portare alla prole e alla famiglia il cibo con cui sostentarsi. Da sempre i bambini quando si trovano insieme *inscenano combattimenti e battaglie*, costruiscono fionde e cercano di centrare un obiettivo, non con spirito violento e assassino, ma semplicemente per *verificare la propria abilità nel prendere la mira e colpire un target*. Detto questo, da qui ad avere figli che “a tempo pieno” hanno come unica esperienza di gioco e intrattenimento la violenza e la guerra... ce ne passa. Giustamente tu sei preoccupata per la pervasività con cui l’aggressività e la sopraffazione fisica e violenta compaiono in ogni esperienza di gioco, divertimento e intrattenimento dei nostri figli maschi. In effetti, in quest’ottica, la cosa presenta tutta un’altra problematicità. La ricerca afferma che quanto più i bambini e i ragazzi vedono e sperimentano la violenza, anche solo in esperienze virtuali e fittizie, tanto più svilupperanno un’attitudine positiva nei confronti della stessa, che viene considerata e valutata come uno *strumento uguale a qualsiasi altro per gestire conflitti*, risolvere problemi interpersonali e affermare il proprio valore e potere di fronte agli altri. Penso che ciò che serva non sia bandire le armi giocattolo, ma far sì che a fianco di qualcuna di esse i nostri figli possano sperimentare e giocare anche con molti altri strumenti e stimoli. Colori per disegnare, strumenti per suonare, palloni per fare sport, libri e film con storie centrate *su vere narrazioni e su relazioni non violente*: di tutto questo rendiamo ricca la vita dei nostri figli maschi”_


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Trovato.
> Non è proprio come ricordavi.
> 
> ”Alberto PellaiPerché noi genitori compriamo armi giocattolo ai nostri bambini che, sempre più spesso, mostrano armi e scene violente anche nei loro disegni, giochi individuali e di gruppo? Anche molte mamme come me affermano come verità ineluttabile che *nei maschi c’è un bisogno innato di lotta e di difesa*. Ma forse questo bisogno lo induciamo noi adulti acquistando loro armi giocattolo, videogiochi violenti e permettendo la visione di cartoni e ‚film in cui l’aggressività e la lotta non mancano mai. Se anche fosse un bisogno innato, non sarebbe meglio contenerlo anziché alimentarlo?
> ...


Io aggiungerei che non è solo una questione di genere. Io giocavo con armi giocattolo, possedevo una colt a tamburo da cowboy  e una Beretta da agente dell’FBI, e a moltissime bambine piace giocare a guardie e ladri.
È un modo per capire (come tutti i giochi) il mondo e rielaborare i contenuti emotivi.


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Elogio dell'oppressione e della violenza?
> Dove?
> Quando?
> Perché quando* siete "sinistramente" in difficoltà* sparate pallottole semantiche invece di ragionare?


sì, lo siamo


Dal 2000 a oggi le donne vittime di omicidio volontario nel nostro Paese sono state tremila. E nel 2016 *i femminicidi sono tornati a crescere* rispetto all'anno precedente (+5,6%, da 142 a 150), trend sostanzialmente confermato dai 114 casi - più di uno ogni 3 giorni - dei primi dieci mesi di quest'anno. L'incidenza femminile sul numero di vittime totali di omicidi non è mai stata così elevata, 37,1%: nel 2000 si attestava sul 26,4%. Sono numeri di una strage infinita quelli delineati nel quarto *Rapporto Eures sul femminicidio in Italia*, pubblicato ala vigilia della Giornata internazionale per l'eliminazione della violenza contro le donne.


----------



## danny (19 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo cercherò. Mi sembra strano che Pellai abbia detto una scemenza del genere.
> Le armi giocattolo sono un passaggio a un livello superiore, quello simbolico, l’aggressività e insegnano anche l’auto controllo perché bisogna giocare a sparare e non darsele in testa.
> I significati per i bambini non sono quelli adulti, soprattutto perché le armi giocattolo non sparano.
> 
> ...


http://www.famigliacristiana.it/articolo/con-le-armi-giocattolo-educhiamo-bambini-violenti.aspx
Più che altro sembra un articolo di 50 anni fa!
Io ho ancora il mio fucile e la mia pistola giocattolo in metallo.
E tutti i soldatini. Di plastica e di piombo.


----------



## danny (19 Ottobre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, lo siamo
> 
> 
> Dal 2000 a oggi le donne vittime di omicidio volontario nel nostro Paese sono state tremila. E nel 2016 *i femminicidi sono tornati a crescere* rispetto all'anno precedente (+5,6%, da 142 a 150), trend sostanzialmente confermato dai 114 casi - più di uno ogni 3 giorni - dei primi dieci mesi di quest'anno. L'incidenza femminile sul numero di vittime totali di omicidi non è mai stata così elevata, 37,1%: nel 2000 si attestava sul 26,4%. Sono numeri di una strage infinita quelli delineati nel quarto *Rapporto Eures sul femminicidio in Italia*, pubblicato ala vigilia della Giornata internazionale per l'eliminazione della violenza contro le donne.


Dati discordanti.
Dipende cosa si comprende nella definizione di femminicidio, ovviamente, ma cavoli, non può funzionare come per i dati delle manifestazioni!.
Qui l'Ansa registra un'altra tendenza e altri dati
http://www.ansa.it/sito/notizie/cro...nno_42dfcb51-1136-4478-a68f-5249295eff55.html


----------



## Irrisoluto (19 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ma no, del maschio violento
> Ma vedrai, sinistrino incapace di ragionamento logico, quanto sarà pacifica la società femmina e multirazziale che ci stanno costruendo!


Hai un pregiudizio sulla sinistra.
Sono un "sinistrino" e anche estremo, sono per l'uguaglianza dei sessi e delle razze, ma mi fanno ugualmente girare i coglioni le risposte buoniste che danno alle tue analisi che, in parte condivido.
Soprattutto riguardo alla responsabilità sociale e non individuale delle dinamiche violente.
Ma se la gente non vuole ragionare, non è certo perché è di sinistra


----------



## danny (19 Ottobre 2018)

Qui si chiarisce la questione dati


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Ottobre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, lo siamo
> 
> 
> Dal 2000 a oggi le donne vittime di omicidio volontario nel nostro Paese sono state tremila. E nel 2016 *i femminicidi sono tornati a crescere* rispetto all'anno precedente (+5,6%, da 142 a 150), trend sostanzialmente confermato dai 114 casi - più di uno ogni 3 giorni - dei primi dieci mesi di quest'anno. L'incidenza femminile sul numero di vittime totali di omicidi non è mai stata così elevata, 37,1%: nel 2000 si attestava sul 26,4%. Sono numeri di una strage infinita quelli delineati nel quarto *Rapporto Eures sul femminicidio in Italia*, pubblicato ala vigilia della Giornata internazionale per l'eliminazione della violenza contro le donne.


Ma mica lo sto negando, sia chiaro.
Solo che per me è una conseguenza di scelte ben precise.
Si sta tentando di far passare la convinzione che gli uomini (nel senso di "maschi") siano violenti e che deve essere messo in piedi un apparato repressivo nei loro confronti. In realtà è già in piedi, ma lo si vuole ancora più pesante.
Intanto cambia l'atteggiamento delle donne: sentono questo apparato repressivo puntato verso gli uomini come un via libera ad esercitare loro la violenza. Me ne accorgo anche dal tenore delle risposte che mi arrivano: c'è una gran voglia di dirmi, secco secco, che mi devo stare zitto. Che non ho diritto di dire quello che sto dicendo.
D'altra parte lo sappiamo tutti: le scelte famigliari sono ormai tutte imposte dalle donne e guai a dire che, forse, non sei del tutto d'accordo.


----------



## danny (19 Ottobre 2018)

Qui altri dati. Siamo meglio di altri paesi europei... E tenendo conto che l'Europa è forse il continente più sicuro per le donne...


----------



## danny (19 Ottobre 2018)

...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Hai un pregiudizio sulla sinistra.
> Sono un "sinistrino" e anche estremo, sono per l'uguaglianza dei sessi e delle razze, ma mi fanno ugualmente girare i coglioni le risposte buoniste che danno alle tue analisi che, in parte condivido.
> Soprattutto riguardo alla responsabilità sociale e non individuale delle dinamiche violente.
> Ma se la gente non vuole ragionare, non è certo perché è di sinistra


La differenza è che tu ragioni, non ti celi dietro un'ideologia.
Quando si ragiona le ideologie devono sparire.
E' come se io rispondessi (diciamo, per semplicità da "destra"): prima andava tutto bene e rimettiamo in piedi il vecchio apparato.
Ma non sto dicendo questo: sto solo dicendo che se sta succedendo quello che sta succedendo è perché sono state fatte certe scelte.
E la soluzione non può essere "il maschio è violento e deve stare zitto e muto". Mi sembra nazismo anche quello.
Se vogliamo la parità dobbiamo cercare la parità: non far cambiare segno alla violenza.


----------



## danny (19 Ottobre 2018)

A parer mio: una società totalmente pacifica non esiste.
Esistono aree del mondo dove è più tranquillo vivere, dove per abitudini e cultura le persone sono più solidali con le altre e dove le famiglie e le coppie sono più pacifiche e meno violente.
L'Italia è uno dei posti migliori in questo momento.
Non è l'Honduras, la Somalia, l'India, il Congo...
Dove la violenza non è la quotidianità anche la condizione delle donne e soprattuto  di esse nelle coppie è migliore.
Ovvio che si cerchi sempre di mantenere alta la soglia di attenzione ma non facciamone un'emergenza tale da arrivare a definire complessi rapporti di conseguenza a evoluzioni storiche dei ruoli di genere.
Perché verremmo smentiti.
La società italiana di oggi è molto meno violenta di quella di un secolo fa.
Forse altrove non è così, ma da noi fortunatamente le situazione per tutti, uomini e donne, è ancora positiva.
Preoccupiamoci di preservarla, ma allo stesso tempo godiamoci questa condizione che favorisce la libertà di noi tutti.


----------



## Foglia (19 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Capisco la luce a cui ti riferisci, e parlo dell’amore..
> 
> ma di quella luce a me non mi frega nulla, in nessuna relazione, ivi compresa quella con mia moglie.
> 
> ...


Ma non è che vado al ristorante, oppure a farmi un bel w.e. ad uso e consumo degli altri, o di una fotina gioviale e ridente sul faccialibro.

Ci vado a uso, consumo e godimento mio, mica cazzi


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> A parer mio: una società totalmente pacifica non esiste.
> Esistono aree del mondo dove è più tranquillo vivere, dove per abitudini e cultura le persone sono più solidali con le altre e dove le famiglie e le coppie sono più pacifiche e meno violente.
> L'Italia è uno dei posti migliori in questo momento.
> Non è l'Honduras, la Somalia, l'India, il Congo...
> ...


Anche la pedofilia è in diminuzione mentre un secolo fa era molto diffusa in situazioni di degrado e promiscuità abitativa.
Embé?
Resta un problema.
Non è che si diventa un paese pacifico o diminuiscono le violenze per caso, ma perché cresce una cultura che la violenza l condanna e di conseguenza diminuiscono le condizioni che la favoriscono.


----------



## Foglia (19 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche la pedofilia è in diminuzione mentre un secolo fa era molto diffusa in situazioni di degrado e promiscuità abitativa.
> Embé?
> Resta un problema.
> Non è che si diventa un paese pacifico o diminuiscono le violenze per caso, ma perché cresce una cultura che la violenza l condanna e di conseguenza diminuiscono le condizioni che la favoriscono.


A questo, nel nostro sistema giuridico, dovrebbe potersi sommare una maggiore  "apertura" verso le modalità di formazione delle  "prove", pene più severe, ma soprattutto maggiore informazione da parte di tutti gli operatori del diritto e una maggiore  "strutturazione", in sede civile, di ciò che è il danno risarcibile con relativi criteri per una quantificazione omogenea su tutto il territorio. Unito anche alla rieducazione del reo, ove possibile. Tanto per non buttare fuori dal gabbio gente all'evidenza recidiva.


----------



## danny (19 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche la pedofilia è in diminuzione mentre un secolo fa era molto diffusa in situazioni di degrado e promiscuità abitativa.
> Embé?
> *Resta un problema.
> *Non è che si diventa un paese pacifico o diminuiscono le violenze per caso, ma perché cresce una cultura che la violenza l condanna e di conseguenza diminuiscono le condizioni che la favoriscono.


Un problema infatti, non un emergenza.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> A questo, nel nostro sistema giuridico, dovrebbe potersi sommare una maggiore  "apertura" verso le modalità di formazione delle  "prove", pene più severe, ma soprattutto maggiore informazione da parte di tutti gli operatori del diritto e una maggiore  "strutturazione", in sede civile, di ciò che è il danno risarcibile con relativi criteri per una quantificazione omogenea su tutto il territorio. Unito anche alla rieducazione del reo, ove possibile. Tanto per non buttare fuori dal gabbio gente all'evidenza recidiva.


Perché questo accada ci vuole una cultura che lo richieda.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Un problema infatti, non un emergenza.


Per chi sta con uno che può ammazzarla è una emergenza. 
Il post iniziale era per chi è in quelle condizioni.


----------



## Foglia (19 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché questo accada ci vuole una cultura che lo richieda.


Certo.
Ci vuole cultura. Ma ci vogliono anche i mezzi. E le sinergie. Troppo spesso vedo, anche nel mio lavoro, quanto le sinergie tra professioni che possono venire in contatto invero si trasformino in conflitti di competenze e concorrenza. Direi che la cultura deve andare nella direzione - anzitutto - di un RICONOSCIMENTO di un problema. Altrimenti diviene l'ennesimo campo di battaglia dove ognuno pensa di tirare acqua al proprio mulino. E' difficile da capire pure questo, lo vedo pure io nel mio lavoro. sai cha fatica delegare qualcosa ad un altro professionista, che magari su quella materia, è più titolato per saperne di più? Ecco. Molto spesso io (che pure non faccio penale, ma mi capitano convegni che toccano le più svariate materie) assisto a conflitti avvocati/giudici. Polizia/Carabinieri. Servizi Sociali/Istituzioni. Comune/Stato.


Potrei andare a oltranza.
Il bello è che comunque se ne sta iniziando a parlare senza troppe remore. Ma senza neppure dire "è colpa di....". Ultimamente sento comunque una atmosfera più "propositiva". Ed è un passo avanti, pure se siamo lontani.

Scusa se ho fatto casino. Ho scritto di getto


----------



## Irrisoluto (19 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche la pedofilia è in diminuzione mentre un secolo fa era molto diffusa in situazioni di degrado e promiscuità abitativa.
> Embé?
> Resta un problema.
> Non è che si diventa un paese pacifico o diminuiscono le violenze per caso, ma perché cresce una cultura che la violenza l condanna e di conseguenza diminuiscono le condizioni che la favoriscono.


Non è per provocare eh.
Pero' a me sembra evidente che ogni problema è un problema solo per l'epoca in cui è percepito come un problema.
Non è siamo più buoni degli antichi greci perché abbiamo smesso di inculare i bambini.
Quelli che oggi noi percepiamo come abusi, non lo erano nel passato e non lo sono tutt'oggi per molte culture.
Quindi io credo che il cambiamento riguardi unicamente il modo in cui si giudicano certi atti.
E mi inquieta il gioco al rialzo, la tendenza ad additare ogni comportamento come pericoloso, cosa che emerge anche nel post iniziale: detto con molta onestà, se tutto verrà percepito come violenza, non so in cosa potranno consistere le relazioni tra esseri umani.


----------



## danny (19 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per chi sta con uno che può ammazzarla è una emergenza.
> Il post iniziale era per chi è in quelle condizioni.


Un post... come ho detto può essere letto e interpretato male e soprattutto per chi è in una situazione di emergenza reale ha un'utilità relativa.
Io ho visto che in alcune situazioni di violenza annunciata nella realtà non si è fatto niente.
Come - uscendo dal discorso unicamente relativo alle donne ma restando nella violenza familiare - il caso di quel bambino affidato agli assistenti sociali per il colloquio previsto e obbligato col padre a dispetto di tutte le denunce di pericolosità effettuate dalla madre in precedenza. La madre fu costretta ad accettare che il figlio vedesse il padre malgrado le minacce.
Bambino accoltellato nei locali pubblici comunali di San Donato Milanese.
A me interessa sapere al di là delle parole se una violenza familiare o una situazione che può preannunciare atti criminali - qualunque sia il soggetto in causa, uomo donna bambino -  trova effettivamente riscontro e ascolto.
A me sembra di no, ovvero che al di là delle tante parole, le risorse in gioco siano talmente limitate da non riuscire a gestire alcuna vera situazione di emergenza, ma vorrei capire se è vero quello che penso o è solo una mia sensazione
https://27esimaora.corriere.it/articolo/federico-che-in-quelle-stanzee-stato-lasciato-solo/
Recentemente ho notizia proprio di una situazione di minacce a una donna da parte di una vicina di casa con intervento delle forze dell'ordine e accertamento delle lesioni fisiche subite senza esito alcuno (la vicina è sempre lì, la situazione di pericolo permane).
io ho consigliato alla signora di comprarsi un pitbull per non farsi più avvicinare.
Si deve arrivare a questo?


----------



## spleen (19 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non è per provocare eh. Pero' a me sembra evidente che ogni problema è un problema solo per l'epoca in cui è percepito come un problema. Non è siamo più buoni degli antichi greci perché abbiamo smesso di inculare i bambini. Quelli che oggi noi percepiamo come abusi, non lo erano nel passato e non lo sono tutt'oggi per molte culture. Quindi io credo che il cambiamento riguardi unicamente il modo in cui si giudicano certi atti. E mi inquieta il gioco al rialzo, la tendenza ad additare ogni comportamento come pericoloso, cosa che emerge anche nel post iniziale: detto con molta onestà, se tutto verrà percepito come violenza, non so in cosa potranno consistere le relazioni tra esseri umani.


  Perciò a un bambino abusato da un greco antico non dovrebbe bruciare il culo in pratica. Oh ragazzi ma vi rendete conto del livello delle coglionate che sparate?


----------



## danny (19 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Certo.
> Ci vuole cultura. Ma ci vogliono anche i mezzi. E le sinergie. Troppo spesso vedo, anche nel mio lavoro, quanto le sinergie tra professioni che possono venire in contatto invero si trasformino in conflitti di competenze e concorrenza. Direi che la cultura deve andare nella direzione - anzitutto - di un RICONOSCIMENTO di un problema. Altrimenti diviene l'ennesimo campo di battaglia dove ognuno pensa di tirare acqua al proprio mulino. E' difficile da capire pure questo, lo vedo pure io nel mio lavoro. sai cha fatica delegare qualcosa ad un altro professionista, che magari su quella materia, è più titolato per saperne di più? Ecco. Molto spesso io (che pure non faccio penale, ma mi capitano convegni che toccano le più svariate materie) assisto a conflitti avvocati/giudici. Polizia/Carabinieri. Servizi Sociali/Istituzioni. Comune/Stato.
> 
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Irrisoluto (19 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Perciò a un bambino abusato da un greco antico non dovrebbe bruciare il culo in pratica. Oh ragazzi ma vi rendete conto del livello delle coglionate che sparate?


Perché è una coglionata? Spiega.
Io ti spiego le ragioni della mia affermazione.
Ogni gesto che compiamo non ha mai un senso in sé, in assoluto, ma sempre e solo un senso culturale.
Nella cultura greca classica i ragazzini non erano "abusati". Gli adulti iniziavano sessualmente i ragazzini ed era una pratica del tutto normale.
Tra mille anni, se esisteremo ancora, la maggior parte delle nostre pratiche virtuose verranno giudicate inaccettabili.
E' un concetto molto semplice, e chi la definisce "coglionata" credo indossi senza saperlo degli enormi paraocchi ideologici.

PS: la nostra è una cultura schizoide che adora Pasolini, che pagava minorenni per fargli pompini, e si scandalizza quando si parla della normalità, in altre culture, di pratiche che sono oggi considerate aberranti.


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Perché è una coglionata? Spiega.
> Io ti spiego le ragioni della mia affermazione.
> Ogni gesto che compiamo non ha mai un senso in sé, in assoluto, ma sempre e solo un senso culturale.
> Nella cultura greca classica i ragazzini non erano "abusati". Gli adulti iniziavano sessualmente i ragazzini ed era una pratica del tutto normale.
> ...


per fortuna negli anni tra cultura ,emancipazione e sensibilità le cose cambiano ...come ci auguriamo tutti.
poco tempo fa ci vestivamo ancora con pellicce di animali uccisi quando per scaldarci non ne avevamo più bisogno.per le strade i nostri cani lasciavano escrementi e ci pareva normale...fumavamo al cinema intossicando bambini e gente malata.


su pasolini apriamo il discorso artista-uomo dal quale non ne usciremmo mai perché se dovessimo valutare moralmente l'arte dovremmo cestinarne la maggior parte


----------



## spleen (19 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Perché è una coglionata? Spiega. Io ti spiego le ragioni della mia affermazione. Ogni gesto che compiamo non ha mai un senso in sé, in assoluto, ma sempre e solo un senso culturale. Nella cultura greca classica i ragazzini non erano "abusati". Gli adulti iniziavano sessualmente i ragazzini ed era una pratica del tutto normale. Tra mille anni, se esisteremo ancora, la maggior parte delle nostre pratiche virtuose verranno giudicate inaccettabili. E' un concetto molto semplice, e chi la definisce "coglionata" credo indossi senza saperlo degli enormi paraocchi ideologici.


  I paraocchi ideologici li hai tu, col tuo relativismo assoluto per il quale la persona umana non ha diritti ma solo una supina accettazione di regole sociali dove l'individuo ed il suo benessere passano in secondo piano. Tu non c'eri al tempo dei greci, colle loro graziose "iniziazioni" pedofile e non ci sarai nemmeno tra mille anni, anzi probabilmente il genere umano incapace di orientarsi ad una idea di bene chiara e condivisa si sarà estinto. Invece di cianciare tanto fatti una famiglia e metti al mondo dei figli, per i quali dovrai scegliere e lottare per il loro meglio. Vedrai come ti si schiariscono le ideea e ti passa il "boresso".


----------



## Irrisoluto (19 Ottobre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> per fortuna negli anni tra cultura ,emancipazione e sensibilità le cose cambiano ...come ci auguriamo tutti.
> poco tempo fa ci vestivamo ancora con pellicce di animali uccisi quando per scaldarci non ne avevamo più bisogno.per le strade i nostri cani lasciavano escrementi e ci pareva normale...fumavamo al cinema intossicando bambini e gente malata.
> 
> 
> su pasolini apriamo il discorso artista-uomo dal quale non ne usciremmo mai perché se dovessimo valutare moralmente l'arte dovremmo cestinarne la maggior parte


Il punto è che io non credo nel progresso.
Soprattutto quando si parla del senso delle relazioni.
Perché cio' che importa non è l'atto in sé - accarezzare il sesso di un quindicenne - ma il modo in cui questo gesto viene vissuto, il significato che gli viene attribuito.
L'emancipazione dici? Io credo che se gli schiavi egizi vedessero gli schiavi moderni - cioè la massa enorme di impiegati, operai, disoccupati e precari - fuggirebbe inorridita.
Quanto a Pasolini : no. Non è una questione di rapporto uomo-artista. PAsolini è adorato proprio per il suo stile di vita. Perché in una società bacchettona come la nostra, si sviluppano curiosità e attrazioni morbose per cio' che vorremmo ma non possiamo.


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Il punto è che io non credo nel progresso.
> Soprattutto quando si parla del senso delle relazioni.
> Perché cio' che importa non è l'atto in sé - accarezzare il sesso di un quindicenne - ma il modo in cui questo gesto viene vissuto, il significato che gli viene attribuito.
> L'emancipazione dici? Io credo che se gli schiavi egizi vedessero gli schiavi moderni - cioè la massa enorme di impiegati, operai, disoccupati e precari - fuggirebbe inorridita.
> Quanto a Pasolini : no. Non è una questione di rapporto uomo-artista. PAsolini *è adorato proprio per il suo stile di vita. *Perché in una società bacchettona come la nostra, si sviluppano curiosità e attrazioni morbose per cio' che vorremmo ma non possiamo.


direi per quello che ha scritto


----------



## Irrisoluto (19 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> I paraocchi ideologici li hai tu, col tuo relativismo assoluto per il quale la persona umana non ha diritti ma solo una supina accettazione di regole sociali dove l'individuo ed il suo benessere passano in secondo piano. Tu non c'eri al tempo dei greci, colle loro graziose "iniziazioni" pedofile e non ci sarai nemmeno tra mille anni, anzi probabilmente il genere umano incapace di orientarsi ad una idea di bene chiara e condivisa si sarà estinto. Invece di cianciare tanto fatti una famiglia e metti al mondo dei figli, per i quali dovrai scegliere e lottare per il loro meglio. Vedrai come ti si schiariscono le ideea e ti passa il "boresso".


Forse non mi sono spiegato.
Il concetto di pedofilia non esisteva neanche, in senso moralmente dispregiativo, né tantomeno come crimine.
E non perché fossero dei bruti.
Semplicemente perché, per l'appunto, era la norma.
Il che non significa che andava accettata.
Né tantomeno che vada accettata oggi!
Semplicemente dico: non illudiamoci che stiamo vivendo in un'epoca migliore solo perché percepiamo ovunque violenza e possiamo appellarci alla legge.
Oltretutto, in molte lingue, violenza-potere-autorità formano un unico concetto espresso da un unico termine.


----------



## Irrisoluto (19 Ottobre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> direi per quello che ha scritto


Non credo proprio: il numero di quelli che l'hanno letto non è neanche paragonabile al numero di quelli che ne sono affascinati.
E' un fenomeno di massa, non un oggetto da salotto letterario.
Ho detto Pasolini (che tra l'altro era un pessimo romanziere), non Proust


----------



## Foglia (19 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Forse non mi sono spiegato.
> Il concetto di pedofilia non esisteva neanche, in senso moralmente dispregiativo, né tantomeno come crimine.
> E non perché fossero dei bruti.
> Semplicemente perché, per l'appunto, era la norma.
> ...


Paideia. Non si traduceva in sodomizzazione in tutta la Grecia, solo in alcune realtà. Per i latini, invece, era una umiliazione da infliggere forse solo al peggiore nemico. Ho fatto l'esame. Con una certa prof. Cantarella.

Quindi il fatto che la lapidazione ad oggi sia lecita, e praticata, in alcune zone del mondo, fa sì che la lapidazione non esista???? 

Ma tu sei da legare. Seriamente.


----------



## Irrisoluto (19 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Paideia. Non si traduceva in sodomizzazione in tutta la Grecia, solo in alcune realtà. Per i latini, invece, era una umiliazione da infliggere forse solo al peggiore nemico. Ho fatto l'esame. Con una certa prof. Cantarella.
> 
> Quindi il fatto che la lapidazione ad oggi sia lecita, e praticata, in alcune zone del mondo, fa sì che la lapidazione non esista????
> 
> Ma tu sei da legare. Seriamente.


A proposito di violenza :rotfl:
Intanto, i miei complimenti per aver passato l'esame con Eva, ma le tue precisazioni storiche non mi pare che contraddicono quello che ho scritto.
Anzi...in effetti ero in dubbio se fare riferimento al fatto che l'iniziazione sessuale era vista come strettamente connessa all"educazione (paideia appunto). Quindi mi aiuti a dire.
Per il resto...no, la lapidazione è un'altra cosa. Fare sesso per un ragazzino non è la stessa cosa che per una fedifraga essere lapidata.
La morte è la morte in qualunque cultura, mi sembra evidente.
Certo che comunque, l'approccio alla morte cambia.
Il vissuto di un condannato a morte nel medioevo non è lo stesso vissuto di un condannato a morte in una società in cui la maggior parte degli uomini condanna la pena capitale.
Ma come ragionate?


----------



## spleen (19 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Forse non mi sono spiegato. Il concetto di pedofilia non esisteva neanche, in senso moralmente dispregiativo, né tantomeno come crimine. E non perché fossero dei bruti. Semplicemente perché, per l'appunto, era la norma. Il che non significa che andava accettata. Né tantomeno che vada accettata oggi! Semplicemente dico: non illudiamoci che stiamo vivendo in un'epoca migliore solo perché percepiamo ovunque violenza e possiamo appellarci alla legge. Oltretutto, in molte lingue, violenza-potere-autorità formano un unico concetto espresso da un unico termine.


  Visto che rigetti l'idea di progresso umano, fallo fino in fondo. Rinuncia all' auto, alla casa riscaldata, al cibo assicurato, ai vestiti comodi e alle medicine che ti consentono di vivere 80 anni. Rinuncia ai tuoi diritti, quelli che hai maturato come individuo, di poter parlare ed esprimerti, di poterti affermare nel tuo lavoro, di poterti rapportare all' interno di una società che lungi dall' essere perfetta perlomeno ti riconosce come individuo. Torna a vivere nell'antica grecia, perlomeno potresti conoscere Socrate o torna al tempo dei romani, attento però, se non ripaghi i debiti potresti ritrovarti nell'arena con gattoni affamati, oppure preferisci il medioevo? Hai visto mai che se dici una parola fuori posto in piazza ti bruciano il sedere sul rogo. Preferisci viaggiare? perfetto, anche oggi se vuoi cambiare ci riesci, puoi rifuggire da questa bieca democrazia col paraocchi, ci sono un mazzo di paesetti governati da gente "forte" e relativista (nel senso che tutto per loro è relativo, anche la vita umana). Su coraggio, viaggia nel tempo e nello spazio, troverai sicuramente di meglio.____________Ho l'impressione che siate oblunati dal benessere in cui vivete, se la vostra preoccupazione fosse quella di riuscire a mangiare a sufficienza ogni giorno, presumo che vi si schiarirebbero le idee sul progresso materiale personale e sociale nel quale (immeritatamente) vivete.


----------



## Irrisoluto (19 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Visto che rigetti l'idea di progresso umana fallo fino in fondo. Rinuncia all' auto, alla casa riscaldata, al cibo assicurato, ai vestiti comodi e alle medicine che ti consentono di vivere 80 anni. Rinuncia ai tuoi diritti, quelli che hai maturato come individuo, di poter parlare ed esprimerti, di poterti affermare nel tuo lavoro, di poterti rapportare all' interno di una società che lungi dall' essere perfetta perlomeno ti riconosce come individuo. Torna a vivere nell'antica grecia, perlomeno potresti conoscere Socrate o torna al tempo dei romani, attento però, se non ripaghi i debiti potresti ritrovarti nell'arena con gattoni affamati, oppure preferisci il medioevo? Hai visto mai che se dici una parola fuori posto in piazza ti bruciano il sedere sul rogo. Preferisci viaggiare? perfetto, anche oggi se vuoi cambiare ci riesci, puoi rifuggire da questa bieca democrazia col paraocchi, ci sono un mazzo di paesetti governati da gente "forte" e relativista (nel senso che tutto per loro è relativo, anche la vita umana). Su coraggio, viaggia nel tempo e nello spazio, troverai sicuramente di meglio.____________Ho l'impressione che siate oblunati dal benessere in cui vivete, se la vostra preoccupazione fosse quella di riuscire a mangiare a sufficienza ogni giorno, presumo che vi si schiarirebbero le idee sul progresso materiale personale e sociale nel quale (immeritatamente) vivete.


Intendevo dire che non credo ci sia una progressione morale verso il bene.
Che la schiavitù moderna non sia migliore della schiavitù antica.
E di consenguenza:
1. non sono di quelli che predica un ritorno alle origini
2. in ogni epoca storica si poteva essere felici o infelici: un ricco commerciante dell'Impero romano se la passava comunque molto meglio di un operaio della nostra fantastica Répubblica democratica


----------



## spleen (19 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Intendevo dire che non credo ci sia una progressione morale verso il bene. Che la schiavitù moderna non sia migliore della schiavitù antica. E di consenguenza: 1. non sono di quelli che predica un ritorno alle origini 2. in ogni epoca storica si poteva essere felici o infelici: un ricco commerciante dell'Impero romano se la passava comunque molto meglio di un operaio della nostra fantastica Répubblica democratica


  La progressione non è verso il bene. (Per quanto come concetto assoluto, relativo al benessere delle persone non è nemmeno tanto difficile da capire) E' un tentativo di andare verso il "meglio".   Quanto alla schiavitù antica e alla condizione dei tempi passati in assoluto, ribadisco, ti ci vorrrei vedere, solo per un mal di pancia senza buscopann.... Fate i coraggiosi a distanza di sicurezza, (o della storia vete una conoscenza approsimativa).


----------



## Foglia (19 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> A proposito di violenza :rotfl:
> Intanto, i miei complimenti per aver passato l'esame con Eva, ma le tue precisazioni storiche non mi pare che contraddicono quello che ho scritto.
> Anzi...in effetti ero in dubbio se fare riferimento al fatto che l'iniziazione sessuale era vista come strettamente connessa all"educazione (paideia appunto). Quindi mi aiuti a dire.
> Per il resto...no, la lapidazione è un'altra cosa. Fare sesso per un ragazzino non è la stessa cosa che per una fedifraga essere lapidata.
> ...



Ah, vabbè. Ora è chiaro. Tu non e' che provochi. Tu usi il più totale relativismo storico, culturale, sociale e territoriale e lo applichi all'oggi, dove se ne può fare uso. Anziché prenderne il meglio, tu ne "riesumi" il peggio. Che così potenzialmente non ha nessun confine. Te credo che gli altri sono tutti. "banali"...


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Intendevo dire che non credo ci sia una progressione morale verso il bene.
> Che la schiavitù moderna non sia migliore della schiavitù antica.
> E di consenguenza:
> 1. non sono di quelli che predica un ritorno alle origini
> 2. in ogni epoca storica si poteva essere felici o infelici: un ricco commerciante dell'Impero romano se la passava comunque molto meglio di un operaio della nostra fantastica Répubblica democratica


discorsi sterili, votati forzatamente alla filosofia del bastian contrario


----------



## Foglia (19 Ottobre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> discorsi sterili, votati forzatamente alla filosofia del bastian contrario


Ma come ragioni? 

Tu non sai che da qualche parte, in qualche epoca, qualcosa di simile a quello che dico sarà successo? 

E' facile sta dialettica


----------



## Irrisoluto (19 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> La progressione non è verso il bene. (Per quanto come concetto assoluto, relativo al benessere delle persone non è nemmeno tanto difficile da capire) E' un tentativo di andare verso il "meglio".   Quanto alla schiavitù antica e alla condizione dei tempi passati in assoluto, ribadisco, ti ci vorrrei vedere, solo per un mal di pancia senza buscopann.... Fate i coraggiosi a distanza di sicurezza, (o della storia vete una conoscenza approsimativa).





Foglia ha detto:


> Ah, vabbè. Ora è chiaro. Tu non e' che provochi. Tu usi il più totale relativismo storico, culturale, sociale e territoriale e lo applichi all'oggi, dove se ne può fare uso. Anziché prenderne il meglio, tu ne "riesumi" il peggio. Che così potenzialmente non ha nessun confine. Te credo che gli altri sono tutti. "banali"...





Minerva ha detto:


> discorsi sterili, votati forzatamente alla filosofia del bastian contrario


Che volete che vi dica...
Cercate in tutti i modi di riportare il discorso sul personale.
Comunque, chiudo qui questo OT, con una precisazione che mi sta a cuore: ho detto, non ricordo neanche più dove, che vi infervorate contro tutto cio' che esula dalla banalità, o qualcosa del genere. NOn che siete banali.


----------



## spleen (19 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Che volete che vi dica... Cercate in tutti i modi di riportare il discorso sul personale. Comunque, chiudo qui questo OT, con una precisazione che mi sta a cuore: ho detto, non ricordo neanche più dove, che vi infervorate contro tutto cio' che esula dalla banalità, o qualcosa del genere. NOn che siete banali.


 Ma benedetto uomo, se io dico Giulio Cesare era una donna ho detto sicuramente qualcosa che esula dalla banalità, ma capirai che il peso specifico di quello che ho detto è strettamente legato alle prove verso il vero e verso il comprensibile che porto. Per essere originali ad ogni costo bisogna centrare o perlomeno sfiorare quel riferimento di verità che sia intuitivamente accessibile a tutti, altrimenti diventa un esercizio fine a se stesso, inutile.


----------



## Foglia (19 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma benedetto uomo, se io dico Giulio Cesare era una donna ho detto sicuramente qualcosa che esula dalla banalità, ma capirai che il peso specifico di quello che ho detto è strettamente legato alle prove verso il vero e verso il comprensibile che porto. Per essere originali ad ogni costo bisogna centrare o perlomeno sfiorare quel riferimento di verità che sia intuitivamente accessibile a tutti, altrimenti diventa un esercizio fine a se stesso, inutile.


Ma io sono propensa a cercare di rispettare tutti. Ma se tu mi dici che Giulio Cesare era una donna stai dicendo una stronzata 

Non giriamoci intorno


----------



## Irrisoluto (19 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma benedetto uomo, se io dico Giulio Cesare era una donna ho detto sicuramente qualcosa che esula dalla banalità, ma capirai che il peso specifico di quello che ho detto è strettamente legato alle prove verso il vero e verso il comprensibile che porto. Per essere originali ad ogni costo bisogna centrare o perlomeno sfiorare quel riferimento di verità che sia intuitivamente accessibile a tutti, altrimenti diventa un esercizio fine a se stesso, inutile.


Ancora a proposito di violenza.
Nella vita reale nessuno mi si rivolge appellandomi "benedetto uomo".
E' la tua che è dialettica - certo non di altissimo livello.
Perché che Giulio Cesare sia una donna, nessuno riuscirebbe credo ad argomentarlo, che una pratica sessuale possa essere vista in una cultura come il pilastro dell'educazione e in un'altra come un crimine contro l'umanità, è un dato di fatto, e la conclusione che ne traggo (che il danno che se ne subisce è strettamente legato al senso che quella pratica ha in una determinata cultura) l'ho ampiamente argomentato. 
Che poi sia accessibile o meno non è un problema mio.

PS: non avevo letto il commento di [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION] : la risposta a spleen vale anche per te


----------



## spleen (19 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ancora a proposito di violenza. Nella vita reale nessuno mi si rivolge appellandomi "benedetto uomo". E' la tua che è dialettica - certo non di altissimo livello. Perché che Giulio Cesare sia una donna, nessuno riuscirebbe credo ad argomentarlo, che una pratica sessuale possa essere vista in una cultura come il pilastro dell'educazione e in un'altra come un crimine contro l'umanità, è un dato di fatto, e la conclusione che ne traggo (che il danno che se ne subisce è strettamente legato al senso che quella pratica ha in una determinata cultura) l'ho ampiamente argomentato.  Che poi sia accessibile o meno non è un problema mio.


  Ah perchè la tua dialettica è di spessore vero? Non c'è nessuna argomentazione nè seria nè accettabile sul danno, semplicemente perchè non c'eri a testimoniarlo e semplicemente perchè le fonti o sono di parte o sono insufficienti. Confondersi sulla liceità di pratiche contro la persona umana come la pedofilia e perchè no, mettiamoci pure l'olocausto, (in fondo pure quello ha una collocazione storica no) argomentando in modo pretestuoso e fuori dalla realtà pensi ti possa sevire? A me onestamente no. Secondariamente dire bonariamente "benedetto uomo" non è come dire "buon uomo", studiati il lessico della lingua italiana e scendi dal piedistallo, che probabilmente come dialettica devi crescere pure tu.


----------



## Foglia (19 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ancora a proposito di violenza.
> Nella vita reale nessuno mi si rivolge appellandomi "benedetto uomo".
> E' la tua che è dialettica - certo non di altissimo livello.
> Perché che Giulio Cesare sia una donna, nessuno riuscirebbe credo ad argomentarlo, che una pratica sessuale possa essere vista in una cultura come il pilastro dell'educazione e in un'altra come un crimine contro l'umanità, è un dato di fatto, e la conclusione che ne traggo (che il danno che se ne subisce è strettamente legato al senso che quella pratica ha in una determinata cultura) l'ho ampiamente argomentato.
> ...


Capito l'antifona. Contento te, in effetti, non c'è molto altro dialogo


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Ottobre 2018)

[MENTION=6080]Irrisoluto[/MENTION], capisco benissimo che stai ragionando.
Ma sai, quando si parla di pedofilia a noi genitori, soprattutto se abbiamo i figli ancora piccoli, si drizzano le orecchie e i capelli.
D'altra parte tutto il tuo ragionamento si basa su un assunto fallace: è una leggenda che nell'antichità la pedofilia fosse accettata. Come è una leggenda che fosse accettata l'omosessualità.


----------



## spleen (19 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Capito l'antifona. Contento te, in effetti, non c'è molto altro dialogo


  In effetti sto perdendo tempo....


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non è per provocare eh.
> Pero' a me sembra evidente che ogni problema è un problema solo per l'epoca in cui è percepito come un problema.
> Non è siamo più buoni degli antichi greci perché abbiamo smesso di inculare i bambini.
> Quelli che oggi noi percepiamo come abusi, non lo erano nel passato e non lo sono tutt'oggi per molte culture.
> ...


Chiediamolo ai bambini


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Un post... come ho detto può essere letto e interpretato male e soprattutto per chi è in una situazione di emergenza reale ha un'utilità relativa.
> Io ho visto che in alcune situazioni di violenza annunciata nella realtà non si è fatto niente.
> Come - uscendo dal discorso unicamente relativo alle donne ma restando nella violenza familiare - il caso di quel bambino affidato agli assistenti sociali per il colloquio previsto e obbligato col padre a dispetto di tutte le denunce di pericolosità effettuate dalla madre in precedenza. La madre fu costretta ad accettare che il figlio vedesse il padre malgrado le minacce.
> Bambino accoltellato nei locali pubblici comunali di San Donato Milanese.
> ...


Anche gli specialisti sbagliano.
E la selezione attraverso gli studi, i concorsi, l’esperienza non garantisce che si abbia l’intelligenza per intervenire nel modo corretto.


----------



## spleen (19 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chiediamolo ai bambini


  Sei banale.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chiediamolo ai bambini


Nella cultura europea (o di origine europea) i bambini sono sempre stati tutelati e le violenze contro di loro represse in maniera (per me giustamente) brutale: la condanna a morte era il minimo, le torture un correlato spesso applicato.
Sono altre le "culture" (se tali si possono definire) nel mondo dove la mancanza di rispetto verso i bambini è vista con indifferenza.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> La progressione non è verso il bene. (Per quanto come concetto assoluto, relativo al benessere delle persone non è nemmeno tanto difficile da capire) E' un tentativo di andare verso il "meglio".   Quanto alla schiavitù antica e alla condizione dei tempi passati in assoluto, ribadisco, ti ci vorrrei vedere, solo per un mal di pancia senza *buscopann*.... Fate i coraggiosi a distanza di sicurezza, (o della storia vete una conoscenza approsimativa).




O le donne senza assorbenti e furadantin.
La cara Enrichetta Blondel è morta per infezione renale per cistite cronica, curata con le sanguisughe.


----------



## Marjanna (19 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Perché *cio' che importa non è l'atto in sé* - accarezzare il sesso di un quindicenne - ma il modo in cui questo gesto viene vissuto, il significato che gli viene attribuito


_«Tre soldati marocchini hanno completato il loro turno d’esercitazione e si avviano verso la baracca della mensa. Parlano tra loro, Lorenzo esce allo scoperto e li saluta in arabo. I tre restano sorpresi, poi, sorridendo, si avvicinano al bambino ed uno di essi lo carezza sui fianchi e sulle cosce. Lorenzo allora comprende il suo fatale errore ed inizia a correre urlando: “Mario restanascosto, dopo scappa via ed avverti mia madre”. I tre non capiscono le parole di Lorenzo, ma lo inseguono e si allontanano da dove è nascosto Mario che attraverso il foro del recinto riesce a uscire e mettersi in salvo. Arriva a casa di Lorenzo, ma la porta è chiusa, Fedora non è ancora tornata. Si siede sul primo gradino ed aspetta piangendo. Trascorre un’ora. Un contadino di Cardito trova Lorenzo seminudo, ricoperto di sangue, abbandonato in un viottolo di campagna, non lontano dal campo dei marocchini. Lo porta in Ospedale. Il referto riporta: stato di choc, ferite lacero contuse sul viso, sulle gambe e sulla schiena, lacerazioni nella zona anale da penetrazioni multiple, lacerazioni delle corde vocali da penetrazione orale, i denti completamente rotti per evitare morsi difensivi. Da quel giorno Lorenzo non disse più una parola.»_

Non importa il modo in cui viene vissuto ma il gesto che gli viene attribuito????


----------



## Skorpio (19 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Perché cio' che importa non è l'atto in sé - accarezzare il sesso di un quindicenne - ma il modo in cui questo gesto viene vissuto, il significato che gli viene attribuito.
> .


Irri fai confusione secondo me

Non ci incastrano una sega i significati, nella misura in cui non c'è CONSENSUALITA' , si parla di violenza.

Anche se ti voglio trombare il significato che gli attribuisco può pure essere che sei bella e ti voglio pure bene

E magari il significato lo capisci e lo condividi pure tu

Ma se tu NON mi vuoi trombare cosa ci incastra il significato? 

Nulla


----------



## ipazia (19 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma no, non si tratta di "colpe", ma di partecipazione, responsabilità. Cioè di una complicità che precede ogni giudizio morale.
> Quello su cui non sono d'accordo, e lo sappiamo tutti, è la tua visione dell'universo e delle sue leggi come emanazione dell'individuo.
> Io non nego l'azione inidividuale, ovviamente, ma presto molta attenzione anche alla retroazione di cio' che l'individuo ha creato.*
> Nella coppia, per fare un esempio, sono certo due individui che creano la realtà di una relazione, ma questa realtà nel momento in cui è creata agisce sugli individui. *
> ...


E la dinamica cosa è se non il grassetto?

Quello che sto sottolineando è che in quella dinamica, che non è una creazione esterna alla relazione ma è UN PRODOTTO della relazione, che ovviamente - e quando parlo di esclation a questo mi riferisco - condiziona la funzionalità della relazione e quindi anche gli individui. Non è nemmeno esattamente una condizione creata SOLO da situazioni sociali. 

Esiste la situazione sociale. 

Ai tempi di mia nonna se una donna rompeva i coglioni si prendeva due schiaffoni e camminare. 

Ma gli individui possono e HANNO LA RESPONSABILITA' di collocarcisi dentro prendendo posizione.

Mio nonno, era un uomo mite che manco alzava la voce coi figli. Figurarsi le mani. 
Ed era un uomo che aveva ucciso, a baionetta. Quindi conosceva il sangue sulle mani e lo sguardo di chi uccidi. 

Aveva fatto le sue scelte, a prescindere dalla società. 
E aveva le sue posizioni che aveva costruito intersecando le sue regole individuali (identità individuale) con le regole sociali (identità culturale) e con le esperienze concrete da lui vissute. 

A me dei colpevoli interessa sempre molto poco. 
Hitler...mah. Ha fatto le sue scelte e ha deciso da che parte stare, rispetto a se stesso e, circolarmente, rispetto alla società e al clima in cui ha vissuto. MA quel clima se lo è rielaborato con i suoi personali occhiali. 

E delle sue scelte, non colpe, è l'unico responsabile. 
E come lui tutti quelli che erano vicino ai forni e hanno deciso di girare gli occhi. 

Fermo questo. 
E senza sconti.

Trovo come te interessante entrare dentro, per quel che si può e comprendere. I protagonisti. 
Abbassando il valore dei ruoli per osservare la loro interazione nel modo più neutro possibile. 
Per imparare. Per conoscere. 

Probabilmente perchè non mi sposta di mezzo millimetro rispetto agli accadimenti il decidere chi è stronzo e chi non lo è. 
E questo vale sia su grande scala sia su piccola scala. 

Ho sempre la solita domanda: chi compone la società?
Secondo quali dinamiche si formano le dinamiche che portano alle produzioni sociali? 

Dal modo in cui descrivi la società, mi fai venire in mente l'immagine di una grande bocca (la società) che inguiotte piccoli orsacchiotti pucciosi (gli individui) senza che questi abbiano alcuna possibilità di manovra (che è poi il motivo per cui mi vengono in mente peluche, ossia esseri senza motivazione e senza desiderio).


----------



## Jacaranda (20 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Poche persone che hanno una patologia comportamentale la riconoscono come tale, gli alberi si riconoscono chiaramente per i frutti che danno e non è che richiamere in causa una fantomatica complessità li faccia diventare meno velenosi.


Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca


----------



## Jacaranda (20 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Io ammiro il suo gesto di sincerità, e se vogliamo di "fedeltà" a un legame che per quanto distruttivo era stato creato da entrambi.
> Non sopporto il vittimismo ex post.
> Questo mica esclude che l'integrità fisica delle persone vada preservata.
> Quanto alla mia invidia...ti posso dire che nelle mie esperienze ho apprezzato molto quando lei riconosceva che la mostruosità della nostra relazione l'avevamo costruita insieme.


Sai cosa ci vedo io nella vicenda ? Un’aggravante...non un’attenuante . 
Lui, non sapendo gestire delle dinamiche di coppia diciamo “moderne”  (tradimento etc)  .. ha trovato come soluzione l’’ eliminazione del problema. La possibilità di uscire dalla dinamica distorta lui ce l’aveva... ma ha percorso la soluzione che ha decretato un suo possesso assoluto sull’altro: ti voglio affliggere la pena più grande, la massima sofferenza..e se sopravvivi sarai sfigurata a vita.
Che lei si sia sentita corresponsabile è gravissimo! Non la di deve ammirare ma compatire . È come sentire una donna che passeggiava in minigonna dire “me lo sono meritata la violenza...perché avevo la gonna corta”.
Nessuna ammirazione per la ragazza ma molta pena ... probabilmente non si è sentita di valere così tanto da evitare di giustificare il suo carnefice ...
Quella di lasciare e tradire ripetutamente un fidanzato e’ una violenza che chi subisce può evitare ..(me ne vado e ti mando affankulo). Se non te ne vai e non sei povero in canna. Con 3 figli e senza dimora  ..tesoro...qualche problemino ce l’hai pure tu...
Se ti si dà fuoco...pensare di riuscire ad evitarlo invece  è un filo dura... 
lei si è sentita corresponsabile ? Molto grave


----------



## Jacaranda (20 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non è per provocare eh.
> Pero' a me sembra evidente che ogni problema è un problema solo per l'epoca in cui è percepito come un problema.
> Non è siamo più buoni degli antichi greci perché abbiamo smesso di inculare i bambini.
> Quelli che oggi noi percepiamo come abusi, non lo erano nel passato e non lo sono tutt'oggi per molte culture.
> ...


Mai sentito parlare di evoluzione ? 
Non riguarda solo gli aspetti estetici e funzionali della specie umana


----------



## Jacaranda (20 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> In effetti sto perdendo tempo....


Mi sbaglio di sicuro .... 
“considera normale la violazione delle norme senza senso di colpa o rimpianto ...”giustifica” atteggiamenti aggressivi tra cui l’incesto o la pedofilia (aggiungo io: magari collocandoli in contesti storici e sociali diversi)  ....relativizza  qualunque comportamento nel tentativo di motivare le proprie azioni ...”

Inutile impostare un dialogo alla pari...anche invocando l’assurdo troverà il modo di fingere di avere ragione 
Sounds familiar?
Sta a vedere che aveva ragione la sua ragazza


----------



## Mariben (20 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sai cosa ci vedo io nella vicenda ? Un’aggravante...non un’attenuante .
> Lui, non sapendo gestire delle dinamiche di coppia diciamo “moderne”  (tradimento etc)  .. ha trovato come soluzione l’’ eliminazione del problema. La possibilità di uscire dalla dinamica distorta lui ce l’aveva... ma ha percorso la soluzione che ha decretato un suo possesso assoluto sull’altro: ti voglio affliggere la pena più grande, la massima sofferenza..e se sopravvivi sarai sfigurata a vita.
> Che lei si sia sentita corresponsabile è gravissimo! Non la di deve ammirare ma compatire . È come sentire una donna che passeggiava in minigonna dire “me lo sono meritata la violenza...perché avevo la gonna corta”.
> Nessuna ammirazione per la ragazza ma molta pena ... probabilmente non si è sentita di valere così tanto da evitare di giustificare il suo carnefice ...
> ...


Quoto

Ognuno ammira quel che può.
Non ha mai risposto a domanda diretta del perché, secondo lui, è attratto da dinamiche violente e donne problematiche.


----------



## Jacaranda (20 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Quoto
> 
> Ognuno ammira quel che può.
> Non ha mai risposto a domanda diretta del perché, secondo lui, è attratto da dinamiche violente e donne problematiche.


Banalmente per non annoiarsi.... 
poi ci sono le spiegazioni più articolate ma le lascio agli esperti


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Ottobre 2018)

Stavolta non mi va di rispondere singolarmente ad ognuno, come faccio sempre per rispetto nei confronti di chi ha comunque speso del tempo a scrivermi.
Sicuramente sono io che non so dialogare ed è vero che mi capita anche nella vita reale di suscitare queste reazioni.

Ci tengo solo a precisare alcune cose, più per me stesso che per voi, che in ogni caso vi siete fatti una vostra idea e figuriamoci se potreste mai cambiarla...e soprattutto avete le vostre idee, i vostri tabù inamovibili, i vostri sacri campanelli di allarme (olocausto, incesto, pedofilia, consenso...i pilastri della religione laica contemporanea).

Non ho mai difeso né l'incesto né la pedofilia. Non ricordo neanche più da cosa era nato questo discorso, ma io volevo sottolineare una cosa molto precisa, e cioè che è la cultura che attribuisce un senso alle azioni, che le rende buone, accettabili o inaccettabili. Anche la questione del consenso: dov'è che il problema del consenso si pone? Solo dove c'è cultura e la cultura cambia di continuo.
Intendo la cultura che stabilisce cio' che è accettabile e cio' che non lo è.
Per voi è accettabile piegare la schiena 8 ore al giorno per arricchire la classe dei capitalisti?
Per me no.
Per voi c'è REALE consenso da parte del lavoratore?
Per me no.
Davvero pensate che sia immaginabile una passione erotica dove non ci siano squilibri, consensi solo parziali, violenze psicologiche (e anche fisiche, in fondo la penetrazione è sempre un po' violenta)?
Se ipazia mi dice che tutto sta nella consapevolezza condivisa posso anche essere d'accordo, fermo restando che per me una parte di inconsapevolezza bruta è comunque necessaria.

Ma se mi rispondete che sto fuori di testa e che ha ragione la mia compagna, beh, significa semplicemente che avete bisogno di mettere a distanza
Di stigmatizzare fuori di voi qualcosa che vi perturba.
Perché l'essere umano è contraddittorio e solo nel mondo delle seghe mentali tutto procede secondo divina armonia.
Detto cio', buona continuazione a tutti


----------



## ipazia (22 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Stavolta non mi va di rispondere singolarmente ad ognuno, come faccio sempre per rispetto nei confronti di chi ha comunque speso del tempo a scrivermi.
> Sicuramente sono io che non so dialogare ed è vero che mi capita anche nella vita reale di suscitare queste reazioni.
> 
> Ci tengo solo a precisare alcune cose, più per me stesso che per voi, che in ogni caso vi siete fatti una vostra idea e figuriamoci se potreste mai cambiarla...e soprattutto avete le vostre idee, i vostri tabù inamovibili, i vostri sacri campanelli di allarme (olocausto, incesto, pedofilia, consenso...i pilastri della religione laica contemporanea).
> ...


 @_Irrisoluto_, io credo di aver capito cosa stai tentando di far passare. 

Il modo però è provocatorio, e usa esempi forti. 

Che vanno a toccare nervi sensibili, per tutti noi che apparteniamo comunque a questa cultura. 
E che siamo condizionati dall'esserci cresciuti immersi. 

Se provochi sui nervi scoperti, mi pare inevitabile che le reazioni siano di pari portata 

Io ho capito il tuo discorso. (mi pare)
Potremmo spostarlo sulla concezione della prostituta: le pornai (=vendere) che erano nella gradino più basso della scala della prostituzione, e si vendevano sotto protezione e controllo di un padrone a cui davano una parte dei loro guadagni. Di solito erano schiave. 
Poi c'erano le prostitute di strada, leggermente superiori nella scala. Si facevano pubblicità e avevano sandali con suole segnalatrici che lasciavano impresso "seguimi" (bellissimo!! ). Avevano diverse origini, meteci che non riuscivano a trovare altro lavoro, vedove che non riuscivano a mantenersi dopo la perdita del marito, o anziane che avevano acquistato la loro libertà (a pagamento). Erano registrate e pagavano le tasse ad Atene, per dire.
E poi c'erano le etere (le mie preferite) erano in cima alla scala gerarchica, non esercitavano a cottimo e non si limitavano ai servizi sessuali. La parola significa compagna. E sempre seguendo la parola aveva denotava la nobiltà in una società essenzialmente militare, come all'epoca di Alessandro Magno. Le si ritrova nella cultura giapponese. Erano donne che potevano prendere parte alle conversazioni con gli uomini (roba piuttosto atipica in quelle società). 
Aspasia, un'etera è stata compagna di Pericle e si vocifera fosse sua consigliera. 

Insomma...allora la prostituzione era un mondo classificato e catalogato e descritto e vissuto in modo completamente diverso da oggi. 
Se oggi io mi definissi un'etera verrei compresa solo da pochissime persone. 

Se per provocare mi definissi prostituta, non verrei compresa. Per il semplice motivo che la storia della prostituzione non è storia studiata comunemente e tutta una serie di sfumature semplicemente non appartengono alla cultura corrente. 

tutto questo per dire che andare via a salti fra le culture e addirittura confrontarle significa dare per scontate un sacco di cose. In primis un paradigma descrittivo in comune. 

Quindi se dici che la pedofilia nel'antica grecia era accettata, rischi di passare per quello che fa la ode alla pedofilia e rimpiange i bei tempi andati. 
Quando in realtà stai semplicemente dicendo che ogni cultura accettava e classificava comportamenti che erano sua stessa espressione. 
E che anche la cultura subisce evoluzione lasciando tracce più o meno profonde. 

E che i significati che noi attribuiamo sono significati presenti. Validi in questo qui e ora. E che potrebbe benissimo essere che fra 100 anni (uno sputo di tempo rispetto ai tempi evolutivi) tutto potrebbe essere sovvertito. 

E che tutto questo tuo discorso è scientifico (storico scientifico). Nel senso di descrittivo di un andamento. 
Nessuna morale. 

Non hai tutti i torti. (ma solo se si esce dalla cutlura dicotomica del collocare nel giusto e nello sbagliato e si guardano i fatti senza connotazione)

60 anni fa l'omossesualità era una parafilia. 
Oggi, finalmente, è considerata per quel che è. Un indirizzo. 

Espressioni di evoluzione culturale. Nè giusto nè sbagliato in assoluto. Storia. 

Mia nonna diceva al mio primo moroso che se facevo la cattiva faceva bene a picchiarmi. 
Io mi scandalizzavo. 
MA per lei era assolutamente logico e normale non solo dirlo ma incoraggiare un uomo a farlo. 
Perchè quella per lei non era violenza nè tanto meno vessazione. 

Lei era figlia del suo tempo. 
E del suo tempo rappresentante. 
Nè giusto nè sbagliato in assoluto. Storia. 

Come ognuno di noi lo è del nostro. 

Una cosa mi sento di dirtela, se anche con la tua compagna usavi il modo della provocazione, utilizzavi una modalità passivo aggressiva. 
Che, andando all'etimologia della parola aggredire, ad gredior, significa avvicnarsi, farsi vicino. 
Ma in questa cultura è un comportamento che non è accettato. 
Io per esempio se mi sento provocata, ignoro di solito. O svelo la provocazione. 
MA non la accetto. 

La tua ragazza (o ex) invece cadeva nel tranello e finiva in aggressività diretta (modalità dell'avvicinarsi che la caratterizzava). 

Il risultato è il casino che hai più volte descritto. 

Dinamica relazionale prodotta dalle vostre caratteristiche individuali. 
E da una capacità comunicativa governata più da quella forza bruta a cui ti rifai che alla condivisione di caratteristiche per poterle fare incontrare e mediare. 

Forza bruta che io riconosco. E come te ritengo necessaria. 
Ma non come sfogo di frustrazione o modo alternativo all'impegno di una comunicazione funzionale e mirata alla comprensione reciproca. 

Forza presa consapevolmente e nella consapevolezza che si sta maneggiando roba delicatissima perchè riguarda pulsioni fondamentali che richiedo ancora maggior cura delle esternazioni di default e socialmente accettate e quindi conosciute e riconosciute. E nella consapevolezza che si sta andando per territori poco se non per niente esplorati a livello mainstream. E che sono oltretutto ricoperte dalla polvere dei secoli di storia che ci ha preceduto. 
Pulsioni che richiedono, per essere collocate nella relazione, un buon filtro identitario. Da parte di entrambi. Oggi. 
E che proprio per questo motivo se non ci si comunica sopra nel modo più chiaro possibile e in costante tensione alla chiarezza, di solito finisce in un gran botto. (domani chissà..)

Che sia poi violenza fisica, è solo una delle tante variabili dei fuochi d'artificio che si vedono qui e là. 

In ogni caso, pensa, la stigmatizzazione è una di quelle caratteristiche che caratterizza l'umano dall'origine


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Stavolta non mi va di rispondere singolarmente ad ognuno, come faccio sempre per rispetto nei confronti di chi ha comunque speso del tempo a scrivermi.
> Sicuramente sono io che non so dialogare ed è vero che mi capita anche nella vita reale di suscitare queste reazioni.
> 
> Ci tengo solo a precisare alcune cose, più per me stesso che per voi, che in ogni caso vi siete fatti una vostra idea e figuriamoci se potreste mai cambiarla...e soprattutto avete le vostre idee, i vostri tabù inamovibili, i vostri sacri campanelli di allarme (olocausto, incesto, pedofilia, consenso...i pilastri della religione laica contemporanea).
> ...


Noi abbiamo bisogno di mettere a distanza...
Noi siamo poco illuminati ...mentre tu sei superiore e per questo destinato a opere mirabolanti e grandiose ... già ...
Anche questa, chissà dove l’ho già sentita ...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2018)

Non è che se una cosa in altro tempo o in altra cultura è stata considerata accettabile o normale non facesse ugualmente male.
Soprattutto è incongruo tirare fuori osservazioni relativistiche Quando si sta discutendo di avvertire lo squilibrio pericoloso in certe relazioni.


----------



## ipazia (23 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Non è che se una cosa in altro tempo o in altra cultura è stata considerata accettabile o normale non facesse ugualmente male.*
> Soprattutto è incongruo tirare fuori osservazioni relativistiche Quando si sta discutendo di avvertire lo squilibrio pericoloso in certe relazioni.


Io non ho letto questa prospettiva. 
Men che meno ho letto una relativizzazione. 

ho letto provocazioni, anche forti. che personalmente non utilizzerei. 

Se si vuol parlare di violenza, ed in particolare di violenza psicologica, uscire dalla storia non solo relativizza all'oggi ma nega la possibilità di una comprensione delle origini, e non sociali, ma nella persona. 

Mai avuto per davvero a che fare con persone invischiate in dinamiche di violenza? 
Invischiate per davvero. 
E dal vivo.

Io sì. Le ho viste, e portate, a fare denuncia, per vedergliela ritirare il giorno dopo. 
Le ho viste giustificare la violenza. giorno dopo giorno. E ho fatto compagnia nel mentre. 
Le ho viste lasciarne uno, e scegliersene un altro uguale. Volta dopo volta. 
Campanelli riconosciuti dopo campanelli riconosciuti. 

Fuori dalla storia, a partire da quella personale, non si esiste. 

E' come chiedere ad un bambino che in casa ha il delirio di essere concentrato a scuola. 
C'è chi ci riesce. 
Ma c'è chi semplicemente non può. Perchè non ha spazio. 

E chiedere ad una donna che è invischiata nella violenza di riconoscerla, non significa descriverle la violenza. 
Significa insegnare alla bambina a nominarla. 

Che non è robetta. 

Quando sei dentro, post come quello che hai messo qui, non servono a niente. 
Servono a chi è fuori. 

Quando si è dentro non si vede. non si coglie. 
E non per imbecillità. 
Ma per impossibilità. 

Chiunque lavori con la violenza lo sa. 

Le donne accettano e insegnano la violenza. 
Tanto quanto gli uomini. 
E' parte della storia dei generi. 
Fare finta che il prima non sia esistito non serve a niente. 
Come il male e il bene servono a poco. In termini assolutistici. 

Usare il prima come provocazione lo ritengo comunque altrettanto inutile con le vittime. 

Per parlare fra chi invece non è dentro, è utile. Perchè significa fare cultura. 

Anche se la provocazione non è il metodo che sceglierei. Io.

C'è chi però ha fatto i soldi con la provocazione ben calibrata. 
Quindi...

Le orecchie che ascoltano sono tante. E ognuno ascolta a modo suo. 

Anche non riconoscere questo afferisce alla vessazione, che è l'anticamera della violenza.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non ho letto questa prospettiva.
> Men che meno ho letto una relativizzazione.
> 
> ho letto provocazioni, anche forti. che personalmente non utilizzerei.
> ...


Quoto

Tutto


----------



## ipazia (23 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Noi abbiamo bisogno di mettere a distanza...
> Noi siamo poco illuminati ...*mentre tu sei superiore e per questo destinato a opere mirabolanti e grandiose* ... già ...
> Anche questa, chissà dove l’ho già sentita ...



Io questo non l'ho letto. 

Mi piacerebbe lo quotassi. 

Che poi [MENTION=6080]Irrisoluto[/MENTION] sia un testone e che abbia bisogno di guardarsi da fuori e riconoscere cose, che a mio parere metta la società in una posizione tale per cui il rischio che la società divenga l'assoluzione alla mancanza di proattività dell'individuo ci sta. E' una sua parte. 

Ma non soltanto. Comunque.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non ho letto questa prospettiva.
> Men che meno ho letto una relativizzazione.
> 
> ho letto provocazioni, anche forti. che personalmente non utilizzerei.
> ...


E provocare serve?
Mi pare proprio di no.
Comunque ognuno segue quello che crede serva.


----------



## ipazia (23 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E provocare serve?
> Mi pare proprio di no.
> *Comunque ognuno segue quello che crede serva*.


Non lo so. Non sempre. Non mai. 

A volte serve a volte no. Il provocare intendo. 
Se ben utilizzato è una tecnica che viene utilizzata in modo funzionale all'emersione. Serve saperlo fare però. E guidare l'emersione dopo averla provocata. 

In questo contesto, come ho scritto, no. La trovo sviante. E io non la userei. 

E come ho scritto a @_Irrisoluto_, sfugge facilmente di mano e sposta l'attenzione, invece che convogliarla. 

La questione sollevata però non era la provocazione. 
Quanto il considerare la storia da cui si proviene come relativizzazione e non come spazio di conoscenza di percorsi che portano all'oggi. 

Su questo invece concordo con @_Irrisoluto_.

La storia del rapporto fra generi, per esempio, è interessante, e contiene molte radici di comportamenti ancora attuali. 
E penso che uno dei motivi per cui siano ancora attuali è che la storia non è conosciuta, anzi, ri-conosciuta ognuno in se stesso ANCHE come storia personale, e non solo sociale.

Quanto al grassetto. Vero. 
Non sempre il credere serve, però. 

Un sacco di donne morte ammazzate hanno seguito il credere.
E un sacco di uomini muoiono ammazzati credendo.


----------



## spleen (24 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non lo so. Non sempre. Non mai.   A volte serve a volte no. Il provocare intendo.  Se ben utilizzato è una tecnica che viene utilizzata in modo funzionale all'emersione. Serve saperlo fare però. E guidare l'emersione dopo averla provocata.   In questo contesto, come ho scritto, no. La trovo sviante. E io non la userei.   E come ho scritto a @_Irrisoluto_, sfugge facilmente di mano e sposta l'attenzione, invece che convogliarla.   La questione sollevata però non era la provocazione.  Quanto il considerare la storia da cui si proviene come relativizzazione e non come spazio di conoscenza di percorsi che portano all'oggi.   Su questo invece concordo con @_Irrisoluto_.  La storia del rapporto fra generi, per esempio, è interessante, e contiene molte radici di comportamenti ancora attuali.  E penso che uno dei motivi per cui siano ancora attuali è che la storia non è conosciuta, anzi, ri-conosciuta ognuno in se stesso ANCHE come storia personale, e non solo sociale.  Quanto al grassetto. Vero.  Non sempre il credere serve, però.   Un sacco di donne morte ammazzate hanno seguito il credere. E un sacco di uomini muoiono ammazzati credendo.


  L'inutile confronto storico gli serve come - alibi- per starsene nel suo angolino di confort a stare male e ad accettare situazioni come ineluttabili. L'analisi deve essere "hic et nunc". E  onestamente trovo ozioso parlare di consenso senza partire dai bisogni e dai valori, come trovo ozioso, inutile e pretestuoso criticare il capitalismo e i suoi presunti servi scrivendo da uno smartphone o da un computer prodotti dal medesimo. Per quanto l'impressione fondamentale è che non si -voglia- uscire dal proprio empasse. Quando avrò più tempo motiverò meglio....


----------



## Skorpio (24 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> L'inutile confronto storico gli serve come - alibi- per starsene nel suo angolino di confort a stare male e ad accettare situazioni come ineluttabili. L'analisi deve essere "hic et nunc". E  onestamente trovo ozioso parlare di consenso senza partire dai bisogni e dai valori, come trovo ozioso, inutile e pretestuoso criticare il capitalismo e i suoi presunti servi scrivendo da uno smartphone o da un computer prodotti dal medesimo. Per quanto l'impressione fondamentale è che non si -voglia- uscire dal proprio empasse. Quando avrò più tempo motiverò meglio....


Quoto

L'esposizione di [MENTION=6080]Irrisoluto[/MENTION] è stata sicuramente sgangherata e fuorviante

Io penso si sia sentito in qualche modo aggredito da più parti, e su questo deve anche riflettere (se così fosse)

Però uscendo dalla "forma" ha detto cose anche vere, dette male e collocate anche peggio, ripeto


----------



## Jacaranda (24 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io questo non l'ho letto.
> 
> Mi piacerebbe lo quotassi.
> 
> ...


Non ci sono post singoli e specifici, è una deduzione (mia)  derivata da  evidenze nei  suoi scritti. 
Si pone in modo (volutamente) garbato,  ma è evidente (per me)  il suo sentirsi al di sopra di tutte le banalità  della gente “comune” (in un caso recente lo ha pure esplicitato) . Con la fidanzata sembrava più ricercare qui le argomentazioni per avere ragione piuttosto che per il desiderio di capirne le dinamiche ...smontando volta per volta ogni tassello. 
All’inizio l’ho visto come una persona debole con necessità di gratificazione ...poi la sensazione che fosse il contrario è diventata sempre più forte.
Nulla di male...ma ho una naturale diffidenza per chi relativizza ogni cosa per sostenere le proprie posizioni, raccontarla e raccontarsela....L’ho spesso  visto come  un alibi.....a volte solo un espediente dialettico per mostrarsi  superiore al volgo che  “nulla sa “..(il “sono diverso perché superiore” suona meglio di “sono diverso perché ho qualcosa che secondo me non va “).
Se aspiri al divino (sto volutamente estremizzando), va da se che ti aspetti che il fato abbia riservato per te un destino luminoso . 
Se poi il volgo ti mette un filino in difficoltà su argomenti che non riguardano la donna con cui ti accompagni e che descrivi come instabile ...ma guai a chi la tocca (la donna o se stesso ?) , ma evidenze che sono risultate inaccettabili....scompari con un’argomentazione teatrale generica prima dell’uscita di scena che mostra un filino di ego ipervigile è vulnerabile. 

Condivido senza filtri una sensazione


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non ci sono post singoli e specifici, è una deduzione (mia)  derivata da  evidenze nei  suoi scritti.
> Si pone in modo (volutamente) garbato,  ma è evidente (per me)  il suo sentirsi al di sopra di tutte le banalità  della gente “comune” (in un caso recente lo ha pure esplicitato) . Con la fidanzata sembrava più ricercare qui le argomentazioni per avere ragione piuttosto che per il desiderio di capirne le dinamiche ...smontando volta per volta ogni tassello.
> All’inizio l’ho visto come una persona debole con necessità di gratificazione ...poi la sensazione che fosse il contrario è diventata sempre più forte.
> Nulla di male...ma ho una naturale diffidenza per chi relativizza ogni cosa per sostenere le proprie posizioni, raccontarla e raccontarsela....L’ho spesso  visto come  un alibi.....a volte solo un espediente dialettico per mostrarsi  superiore al volgo che  “nulla sa “..(il “sono diverso perché superiore” suona meglio di “sono diverso perché ho qualcosa che secondo me non va “).
> ...


quello che hai detto mi ricorda molto una persona di mia conoscenza. E' lui a rendere instabile lei.
Lui la critica spesso, le fa osservazioni, a volte la tratta come una demente. Lei sclera ma tanto eh......lui dimostra a se stesso e agli altri che lei è la strana.
Diabolico.
Intanto stanno insieme da anni. A lui piace questo condizionarla.
Lei fa pena.Già di suo non era molto sicura con uno così è tutto amplificato.


----------



## Foglia (24 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo che è roba tua.
> 
> E, anche se tu volessi, nessuno potrebbe prenderla.
> 
> ...



Una volta riprenderò il discorso (meglio magari in qualche sezione privata), partendo dai risultati della mia CTU.


----------



## Minerva (24 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non ho letto questa prospettiva.
> Men che meno ho letto una relativizzazione.
> 
> ho letto provocazioni, anche forti. che personalmente non utilizzerei.
> ...


in realtà ,se partiamo dal post che apre questo thread ,sarebbe importante l'oggi stimolando qualche antenna.
non è poi un arrogante assolutismo l'affermazione che questo messaggio sarebbe inutile?
se anche servisse a mettere mezza pulce nell'orecchio di un quarto di donna che sta subendo uno dei trattamenti descritti sarebbe già più costruttivo di tutte le belle lezioncine di storia.
non è una questione di battaglia di generi, solo (come già detto più volte) una realtà


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2018)

L





ipazia ha detto:


> Non lo so. Non sempre. Non mai.
> 
> A volte serve a volte no. Il provocare intendo.
> Se ben utilizzato è una tecnica che viene utilizzata in modo funzionale all'emersione. Serve saperlo fare però. E guidare l'emersione dopo averla provocata.
> ...


Quando ci si è dentro non si comprende mai una situazione.
Però c’è chi ci si sta mettendo o chi ha un’amica che ci sta entrando.
Magari interpretare come allarmante certi comportamenti è meglio.
Gira in rete una immagine con un decalogo del vero innamorato che dice:

Un VERO fidanzato 
ti chiama per niente 
ti scrive tutto il tempo 
vuole vederti
diventa geloso
è iperprotettivo
si preoccupa per te


forse dire che questo NON è un comportamento equilibrato non fa certamente male, anche perché tante ragazzine ci credono.

Poi nessuno di noi è ben consapevole delle situazioni in cui si trova, ma se comunque si rivolge a qualcuno (amico, centro antiviolenza, consultorio, psicologo, servizi sociali o ...un forum) sente che qualcosa non funziona e avere conferma che è così può portare a rivolgersi a qualcuno di più competente.
Ogni tanto qualcuno mi domanda se sono al soldo dell’associazione degli psicologi e/o psicoterapeuti, ma semplicemente, quando vedo che una situazione è intricata, suggerisco un incontro con chi può davvero aiutare. 
La capacità delle persone con qualche problema psicologico di razionalizzarlo e mistificarlo a se stessi è molto alta e, spesso, ricercano chi possa rispecchiarli per restare all’interno di un quadro esplicativo tranquillizzante. 
Non essendo terapeuta e, anche se lo fossi, non potendo fare alcuna terapia via web, mi guardo bene da alimentare certe costruzioni intellettuali che potrebbero allontanare da un percorso più efficace.


----------



## Foglia (24 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L
> Quando ci si è dentro non si comprende mai una situazione.
> Però c’è chi ci si sta mettendo o chi ha un’amica che ci sta entrando.
> Magari interpretare come allarmante certi comportamenti è meglio.
> ...



Non posso ancora darti verde, ma ti quoto.


----------



## ipazia (27 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> *L'inutile confronto storico gli serve come - alibi- per starsene nel suo angolino di confort a stare male e ad accettare situazioni come ineluttabili.* L'analisi deve essere "hic et nunc". E onestamente trovo ozioso parlare di consenso senza partire dai bisogni e dai valori, come trovo ozioso, inutile e pretestuoso criticare il capitalismo e i suoi presunti servi scrivendo da uno smartphone o da un computer prodotti dal medesimo. Per quanto l'impressione fondamentale è che non si -voglia- uscire dal proprio empasse. Quando avrò più tempo motiverò meglio....


La prendo un po' larga. 
Quando si ha una struttura mentale di lettura del mondo, si tende ad usare principalmente quella. Un po' per abitudine e comodità, un po' per maneggevolezza, un po' anche perchè i riferimenti e i parametri di lettura sono consolidati. 

Per struttura mentale intendo quel modo di avere visione che non scaturisce direttamente dagli occhi, ma da come gli occhi sono stati addestrati a guardare. 

Un tecnico tende a "visionare" il mondo secondo una prospettiva, e competenze, tecniche. 
Un analista tende a "visionare" il mondo secondo una prospettiva e competenze analitiche. 
E via dicendo. 

Mi riferisco quindi al nucleo identitario che scaturisce dall'identità personale (il contesto di provenienza, fisico, psicologico e culturale e territoriale oltre che linguistico, i modelli di attaccamento, gli stili di apprendimento, la narrazione della propria storia personale, la rielaborazione della storia personale, etc ) integrata dall'identità professionale (gli apprendimenti, le specializzazioni, ruolo e annesse funzioni, etc )

Io penso che compito di ogni individuo, dovere direi, sia non perdere lungo la strada di costituzione e composizione gli "sguardi" che si sono stratificati nel tempo. Da quello del bambino (e qui dentro ci metto la curiosità, la meraviglia, la tensione alla scoperta) quello dell'adolescente (e qui dentro ci metto l'arroganza del sapere, il costante apprendimento dello sbaglio, il coraggio del rischio) quello dell'adulto (e qui ci metto la composizione e ricomposizione costante dei vari sguardi, la loro mediazione e loro collocazione in quell'hic e nunc a cui tu fai giustamente riferimento). 

(io, solo leggendo qui dentro, sarei in grado di individuare lo sguardo di praticamente tutti quelli che scrivono. E da quello sguardo le competenze principali e a grandi linee l'ambito lavorativo.)

L'ho fatta semplice e sintetica, per quel che si può e sono in grado di fare. 
Perchè?

Perchè pur essendo d'accordo con te sul fatto che la conoscenza (in generale non solo storica) possa divenire un alibi - un po' per tutti, a diversi livelli e con diversa intensità - penso anche che non conoscere la storia in particolare ma anche la geografia, per dire, piuttosto che i meccanismi relazionali, piuttosto che la scientificità che permette di non vedere il mondo naturale come una produzione disney fatta a misura umana sia una delle disabilità moderne. 
Non riconosciute. 
E anzi....nel mondo che citavi (pc e smarphone), dove tutto sembra essere a disposizione tramite l'internet, pure confermata. 
Non serve conoscere. 
Basta dire. Poche parole. Facili facili. 

Basta affermare qualcosa che raccolga gradimento. O disapprovazione. Non cambia molto. 
Che sia in linea e allineato. Questo è importante. 

Ed è fra l'altro funzionale anche alla costituzione delle echo chambers. Che a loro volta sono funzionali alla massificazione dell'internet. 

E allora l'internet, da luogo che io mi rappresento come la biblioteca di Babilonia in termini di potenza, diviene il luogo delle facili risposte e delle citazioni. (sconnesse dal contesto spaziale e temporale in cui sono state affermate).
Il luogo in cui basta dire. 
E in cui si pensa che 10 righe possano riassumere questioni ben più complesse di dieci righe. 
Che però, se sono scritte in più di dieci righe...caspiterina....troppo lungo! 
L'importante è che qualcosa venga detto, o no?? E possibilmente in modo che non sia di troppa fatica leggerselo e tradurselo. 
E insomma! 

Quindi, un po' come per il discorso in cui si riconosce che un'arma non è nè buona nè cattiva, ma è l'uso che se ne fa a rendere LA CONSEGUENZA buona o cattiva (come non mi piace questo buono e cattivo...ma tant'è) anche per le conoscenze io la vedo allo stesso modo. 

Un buon politico è un buon politico. 
Che poi nel suo essere buon politico venda l'eugenetica oppure la comprensione reciproca non riguarda l'essere politico. 
Quello è la rappresentazione, non solo sua, ma del mondo in cui è inserito e vende le sue idee sotto forma di propaganda.

Quindi, io posso dire che hitler è stato un buon politico. Come posso dirlo di Berlusconi.
Ma le idee e il sistema valoriale che hanno venduto ai popoli l'hanno rappresentato ANCHE i popoli, che non sono vittime del cattivone di turno. 

come diceva @_twinpeaks_ in un vecchio post, hitler ha sollevato ombre che non erano SOLO in lui. 
Ha sollevato ombre che erano ANCHE nei suoi contemporanei e tutti insieme hanno deciso ( più o meno consapevolmente) di renderle fatti e toglierle dalle ombre. 

Mi spiego? 

Non avere consapevolezza di questo, significa tirare righe un po' come è stato fatto in Africa per separare stati che esistono solo politicamente e sulla carta, ma non esistono nel reale vissuto degli individui e dei territori. 

Ecco, tutto questo per dire che per quanto io non condivida @_Irrisoluto_ a due livelli: il suo modo della provocazione (che trovo inutile e disfunzionale. Ma immagino che per lui sia funzionale a confermare suoi bisogni e sue visioni di se stesso. D'altro canto, anche qui, ne è uscita una sua immagine di chi non è adeguato, non è comprensibile e ha più che altro confermato come le sue strategie relazionali non lo portino ad una connessione e, e questa è la cosa interessante, che il suo essere disallineato - cosa buona e giusta- lo porti all'isolamento) e il suo "pretendere" che tutti abbiano le competenze che ha lui e che gli permettono di scivolare sui discorsi di analisi storica e sociologica come le signore il sabato mattina al bar scivolano su colore unghie e accoppiamento borsa scarpe. 

Comprendo invece quel che lui sta tentando, male, di comunicare. 
Ossia che l'hic e nunc sezionato e relegato nel moralismo di ultima generazione, senza la comprensione del percorso che quell'hic et nunc ha svolto non è funzionale se non per la superficie. 

E in questo concordo con lui. 

Come non posso comprendere la specificità di un territorio senza osservarlo nella sua complessità e senza sapere come si è evoluto, così non posso comprendere fenomeni complessi senza osservarli nella loro complessità e senza sapere la loro evoluzione nel tempo e nello spazio. 

Un po' come capire come mai non edificare - o comprare casa - in certe zone. 
E invece farlo perchè fa bello (economicamente parlando) per poi piangere i morti. 

Che certo, piangiamo pure i morti. Per carità. 
Personalmente, perdona la volgarità, mi girano i coglioni. Perchè se vai ad edificare su un terreno che è il prodotto dell'accumulo di detriti poi se il pavimento ti scappa via da sotto il culo non è che sei sfigato eh. 

Allo stesso modo, per tornare IT, non comprendere le dinamiche individuali e relazionali che conducono, passo dopo passo nella violenza, per limitarsi al moralistico "è male!!!!" o alla guerra fra generi "le donne morte sono di più!!!!", vabbè. Fa bello. 

Ma bello come quando spieghi le divisioni ad un bambino che non capisce la divisione. 
Ci si può limitare a dire "la divisione si fa così" e spiegarglielo 70 volte nello stesso identico modo per concludere che è imbecille o poverino ha bisogno di aiuto. 
Oppure fare un passo indietro, insieme, e andare a cercare dove è la falla nell'apprendimento (e quindi nella dinamica relazionale discente-docente) e ripartire da lì. Che forse la divisione per davvero non sarà mai in grado di farla. 
Ma percorrere quella strada permette di collocare il non apprendimento e non ridurre il discente a contenitore di insegnamenti e giudizi morali 

Tornando in IT quella roba che oscilla, parlando di violenza, "uomini cattivi" "donna vittima di uomo cattivo" oppure -tendenzialmente quando non si sa cosa dire e ci si rompe i coglioni nel provare a penetrare un sistema che per sua costituzione è a prova di penetrazione "eh..non  che ti piace in fondo?" oppure "poverina...dieci regolette e via". Scappa. Fuggi. Da lui. (pensando che davvero il nemico vero, e nel concreto è la carnificazione mica che no,, sia l'altro...)


----------



## ipazia (27 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non ci sono post singoli e specifici, è una deduzione (mia)  derivata da  evidenze nei  suoi scritti.
> Si pone in modo (volutamente) garbato,  ma è evidente (per me)  il suo sentirsi al di sopra di tutte le banalità  della gente “comune” (in un caso recente lo ha pure esplicitato) . Con la fidanzata sembrava più ricercare qui le argomentazioni per avere ragione piuttosto che per il desiderio di capirne le dinamiche ...smontando volta per volta ogni tassello.
> All’inizio l’ho visto come una persona debole con necessità di gratificazione ...poi la sensazione che fosse il contrario è diventata sempre più forte.
> Nulla di male...ma ho una naturale diffidenza per chi relativizza ogni cosa per sostenere le proprie posizioni, raccontarla e raccontarsela....L’ho spesso  visto come  un alibi.....a volte solo un espediente dialettico per mostrarsi  superiore al volgo che  “nulla sa “..(il “sono diverso perché superiore” suona meglio di “sono diverso perché ho qualcosa che secondo me non va “).
> ...


Ho capito. 

Ti ringrazio per la spiegazione


----------



## ipazia (27 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Una volta riprenderò il discorso (meglio magari in qualche sezione privata), partendo dai risultati della mia CTU.


Se parti dalla CTU, concordo, meglio non pubblico.


----------



## ipazia (27 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L
> Quando ci si è dentro non si comprende mai una situazione.
> Però c’è chi ci si sta mettendo o chi ha un’amica che ci sta entrando.
> Magari interpretare come allarmante certi comportamenti è meglio.
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te. 

Solo alcune riflessioni. 
Chi ci si sta mettendo, per lo stesso principio che citavi tu, è dentro il mettercisi. 
E ha lo stesso sguardo velato, seppur con meno dipendenza di chi affoga. 

ricordo questa donna a cui facevo notare tutta una serie di comportamenti del compagno, appena accennati eh, che erano vessazione. Lei non li riconosceva. 
E' dovuta arrivare alla prova fisica (che per fortuna è stata contenuta, è emersa in tempi piuttosto brevi per caratteristiche di lei che pensa, per quanto disfunzionali, sono state funzionali a far saltare prima l'altro).

Perchè non li riconosceva?

Per lo stesso motivo per cui quel post che gira in rete, che è sicuramente confermatissimo è graditissimo può girare nella rete come una sorta di verità. 
Ossia perchè le orecchie (gli occhi) di chi lo trova graditissimo trovano in quella descrizione conferma di descrizione interne già scritte e consolidate.  
E da dove vengono?
Da educazione, cultura, territorio, condizionamenti, narrazione di sè e del mondo, etc etc. 

Tu lo leggi e inorridisci. 
Io pure. E sento pure un inizio di strangolamento. 

Ma, quando proprio qui ho scritto che G. non solo non è geloso, ma si diverte con me del mio essere complimentata, ne sono state dette un sacco. Anche simpatiche. 
Dal cuckold- questa mi ha fatta rotolare- allo "strano" e "strani". 

In realtà io descrivo la situazione di due persone che sono serene nella loro relazione. Tanto da non avere questioni nel riconoscere che l'altro non solo è gradito e "sul mercato" sempre, ma anche riconoscere di conseguenza l'impegno reciproco in una situazione di realtà. 

Perchè l'amore idealizzato pretende che da se stesso discenda l'esclusività dello sguardo, che è poi quel che quel post che hai citato contiene, la realtà chiede cura e impegno per quegli sguardi, invece.(ma questo non piace, il vero innamorato, il vero amore, gratis. Impegno e fatica della cura delle dinamiche relazionali, e quindi conoscenza delle stesse, che se non conosco non curo. O curo un cane come una rosa, per dire...mica piacciono tanto. c'è l'amore e le sue regole - mainstream -. Ti amo. Tanto basta.) 

Detto questo, l'internet è diventato la latrina dei peggiori stereotipi degli ultimi secoli. 
Potremmo andare ad esplorare l'utilizzo dell'immagine del corpo della donna. Osservando come le ragazzine lo utilizzano sui loro profili. 

E poi potremmo ragionare sul messaggio che passano ai loro coetanei in quel modo. 

Per dire. 

E non saremmo IT, visto che la questione dell'a violenza è strettamente connessa con la proprietà del corpo della donna da parte dell'uomo.
E negli ultimi tempi anche viceversa. Non a caso anche le donne, in termini di aggressività non scherzano. Ed in modo molto diverso da anche soltanto 50 anni fa. 

E potremmo passare attraverso l'idea che le donne hanno del loro corpo e di come lo gestiscono, anche partendo dalle ultime da Verona riguardo l'autodeterminazione. ('na roba vergognosa). 

Concordo con te anche sul rivolgersi a terapeuti. Anche perchè uscire dalla violenza non richiede semplicemente un terapeuta, ma una rete di aiuto e sostegno (che non esiste, per la verità...se non in alcuni piccoli spezzoni traballanti). E anche questo è cultura...la rete spezzata. 

Ed è esattamente per questo motivo che sostenevo che il post di apertura ha nullo valore. 
E' una rappresentazione, simile per struttura e medium, all'altro che hai citato qui sopra. 
Semplicemente è collocato in un altro posto del ventaglio. Ma appartiene allo stesso ventaglio, di un tanto al kg. 

E sono utili tutti e due in termini informativi. 
Ma non in termini formativi. 

Sollevano una opinione. 
Che si sperde nel mare nostrum internettiano (e in questo ribadisco che l'auto aiuto, compreso il successo dei libri a riguardo, siano la nuova frontiera economica e non formativa. E che utilizzano di nuovo la donna, il corpo della donna, e novità, anche quello dell'uomo, per fare soldi al soldo del capitalismo e del marketing.)

Discutere non è confermare. E' discutere. 
Certo, si conferma e disconferma costantemente. 

E' responsabilità individuale di chi scrive decidere. 

Qaundo sono arrivata qui in molti mi hanno consigliato di salvare la mia storia. 
E avevano ragione DALLA LORO PROSPETTIVA.

Ma avevano torto. 

Sono stati i fatti, che ho comunque dovuto percorrere, inevitabilmente, perchè neppure un ottimo terapeuta interrompe un percorso di vessazione prima della presa di coscienza dei protagonisti salvo agire a sua volta vessazione e utilizzare in maniera non etica il suo ruolo e il potere che il suo ruolo gli fornisce. Confermando fra l'altro l'immagine interna di chi compartecipa di dinamiche vessatorie (ossia, che non si può che stare nella vessazione, che non è tale in sè ma è componente caratterizzante del sè, di chiunque)

L'intellettualizzazione a volte è anche un riposo. 
E a volte serve anche riposare nel conosciuto. 
E a volte anche crogiolarsi. 

Discutere, in ogni caso, è buono. 
Perchè è uscire dai processi autoreferenziali. Nella propria testa ci si da sempre ragione.  
Il confronto con l'altro, permette in ogni caso di interrompere il dialogo interiore e aprirsi al mondo. Seppur soltanto virtuale. 
Una delle disfunzioni più pesanti dell'intellettualizzazione è stare solo nella propria testa. 

Mettere fuori, al netto delle risposte, serve.


----------



## ipazia (27 Ottobre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> in realtà ,se partiamo dal post che apre questo thread ,sarebbe importante l'oggi stimolando qualche antenna.
> non è poi un arrogante assolutismo l'affermazione che questo messaggio sarebbe inutile?
> se anche servisse a mettere mezza pulce nell'orecchio di un quarto di donna che sta subendo uno dei trattamenti descritti sarebbe già più costruttivo di tutte le belle lezioncine di storia.
> non è una questione di battaglia di generi, solo (come già detto più volte) una realtà


Per me dovresti rileggere il post di apertura. Poi fai te. 
Il mio intento non è certo mettere in dubbio le tue ragioni. Sono al sicuro, le tue ragioni intendo 

Descrive le percezioni di chi vive una situazione. Quel post. 

E dice che se si percepisce quel tipo di allarme, meglio fare una revisione alla relazione. 

Ma lo dice senza fissare lo sguardo da nessuna parte. Sovrapponendo i protagonisti. E anzi, già assegnando implicitamente i ruoli. 
Facendo una gran confusione. 

A partire dal titolo. 
I campanelli d'allarme, sono per definizione interiori. 

Quindi il titolo da un messaggio "donne, attente. Ascoltatevi. Guardatevi. Ragionate sulla situazione in cui siete e più che altro come la vivete". 
Ma poi il testo è un minestrone che oscilla fra quello che sente uno, quello che in ipotesi potrebbe fare l'altro che forse farà ma forse no, chissà... 

Il tuo post, questo che ho quotato, è la conferma che quei decaloghi un tanto al kg, non servono ad un cazzo in termini *formativi*. 
Sono confusamente informativi. Disinformazione, per la precisione. 

Confermano una lettura distorta. 
Che sostiene fra l'altro la dinamica che sta alla base delle dinamiche vittime carnefice in termini sociali. E quindi culturali. 
Quindi apparentemente mettono pulci nell'orecchio ma poi confermano visioni profonde e descrizioni della donna innanzitutto, ma anche dell'uomo. 

1. Se il mio (generale) uomo si incazza perchè sbatto con la macchina, si prende un vaffanculo per direttissima. 
Se non fossi sicura di me (generale) e delegassi a lui la regolazione della mia vita e per delegare intendo ricercare la sua approvazione costante, ovviamente le sue sfuriate mi sembrerebbero quelle del papà con la bambina. 
Se sono una donna collocata, se un uomo accenna ad alzare la voce ha chiuso il discorso fino a che non riprende un tono normale. 
E questo dalla prima volta. (ma per fermarsi alla prima volta serve avere in sè una immagine di donna adulta, e quindi di sè, di un certo tipo e non di un altro. Sicuramente la bambina che viene sgridata con urla e incazzature sbilanciate non ha spazio, in sè. Non nell'altro. Ed è il motivo per cui l'altro ha o non ha spazio. 
Se l'immagine non c'è, c'è la prima volta, poi la seconda, poi la terza e poi via..spazio alla fantasia). 
Non quando arrivo ad avere paura di possibili agiti (verbali o fisici). - se si arriva vicini all'incazzatura descritta significa che prima sono stati accettati e quindi rinforzati comportamenti inadeguati e non piacevoli. E questo porta direttamente al punto 2-. 
Quindi la questione è il rispetto di sè, dato e richiesto. Non i comportamenti temuti. 
E da me si dice "serà la porta cua i bò iè fo dala stala" (chiudere la porta quando i buoi sono fuori dalla stalla). 

2. Essere turbati dal discutere con chi si ama. Non volere la tensione. 
Non mi(generale) turba discutere, ma anzi penso che discutere anche animatamente sia importante per farmi conoscere e conoscere. In particolare con chi amo. E so, in quanto persona adulta, che ogni relazione ha tensioni fisiologiche. 
Se mi turba ho qualche distorsione nei termini dell'attaccamento e, di nuovo, della ricerca di approvazione. Oltre ad aver una idea dell'amore idealizzata che molto probabilmente mi mette in condizione di rinunciare ad espormi e mostrarmi per la paura di perdere l'amore. 

Potrei analizzarteli tutti nello stesso modo. 

E l'unica conclusione (non alla mia analisi, ma a quel testo) sarebbe, vai a controllare ORA come stai TU, donna che si vive il bisogno d'amore, il senso di colpa etc etc a verificarti. 
Perchè se senti tutto quel che è scritto, hai bisogno di coltivare te stessa in maniera più fruttuosa. 
Ed il tuo problema riguarda il dipendere. 
Ma questo non farebbe fare tanti click...

C'era un interessante articolo in proposito all'auto aiuto, internet e libri, e delle conseguenze che affidarsi ai decaloghi porta. In termini di complicazioni e distorsione di sè. E ritardo quindi nel chiedere aiuto. 
Scritto da uno specialista. Articolo scientifico.  

Fino a che la violenza verrà vista come un fenomeno di coppia, di genere, e non di dinamica sociale e psicosociale e culturale  e storica...beh. I fatti descrivono bene le condizioni di cosa avviene quando questo non c'è. 

Lo dicono i numeri. Come giustamente sottolinei tu.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2018)

Poiché la cultura in cui si è immersi ci condiziona tutti e condiziona più chi ha difficoltà a seguire un discorso intellettualmente complesso e inquietante per le proprie motivazioni, forse conviene diffondere anche qualcosa di opposto alle altre definizioni e far venire i dubbi che se ti telefona sempre forse forse non è proprio un bene. Al peggio, appunto, è inutile.


----------



## Foglia (27 Ottobre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se parti dalla CTU, concordo, meglio non pubblico.



Non appena sarò capace di collegare le risultanze della mia perizia (alcune proprio singolari) al mio "dopo", faccio il 3d.


----------



## spleen (28 Ottobre 2018)

@_ipazia_.
Ho scritto dieci righe non per supponenza, le ho scritte per cercare di condensare in modo efficace quanti più concetti possibili, ribadisco che la mia, lungi dall’ essere un’analisi esaustiva è solo una esternazione di impressioni , altro per scarsa conoscenza non potrebbe certo essere.

  Puntualizzi  la prevedibilità di certi nostri schemi mentali, distorti dalla nostra formazione, come darti torto…. Io però ci aggiungerei anche un paio di altri filtri distorsori, il primo si chiama filtro dei bisogni, ed è palesemente quello che cerchiamo, l’altro è il filtro del sistema valoriale, filtro che tutti hanno e che molti fanno finta di non avere, ma che è lì, ben saldo a dare un termine di valore a quello che dicono gli altri.

  Trovo sia comodo classificare gli altri come “moralisti” quando in definitiva moralisti lo siamo tutti, perché tutti più o meno classifichiamo le idee del prossimo sulla base di quello in cui crediamo. (E tutti crediamo in qualcosa o a qualcosa, fosse solo babbo natale).
   Nel linguaggio  con cui interagiamo io, tu , tutti, lasciamo trasparire il giudizio di positività o negatività sulle idee altrui e lo facciamo non perché pensiamo siano o meno consone, lo facciamo perché il nostro cervello funziona così, mettendole in una sorta di bilancino, tenendo quelle che ci vanno bene o che troviamo curiose e mettendo ai margini quelle che sono meno comode al nostro sistema  di “utilità” (alla macchina dei memi della Blackmore). 
  A me continua a fare specie l’affermazione che tutto sia relativo, di solito si intende che tutto quello che pensano gli altri è relativo, in effetti penso che noi tutti  ci culliamo nella certezza della altrui relatività….

Mi ci metto pure io eh, mica sono immune...

  La storia come divenire dici tu…..la storia come retaggio per capire il presente, la storia per non commettere più gli errori del passato dicono alcuni… -Belle balle-. (Perdona l’espressione) .
  La caratteristica principale della storia è la sua incompletezza. L’incompletezza delle testimonianze e dei documenti, la parzialità delle fonti che ci hanno raccontato le cose degli uomini, parlando come appunto -uomini- perciò con i loro limiti, con la loro personalità e per agganciarmi al discorso di prima con le loro esigenze. E noi tutti giù a discernere se fossi stao lì sarei stato questo avrei fatto quest' altro e via andare. Se fossi stato lì avrei passato semplicemente il mio tempo probabilmente a cercare di mangiare a sufficienza e a mettermi al riparo dalle malattie che oggi ci fanno ridere ma che una volta ci uccidevano come mosche.

  Oggi come oggi, parlare di storia antica determinando con esattezza il  sistema valoriale di epoche che non conosciamo è azzardato,  confrontarlo col presente anche.  Definire una eredità precisa discernendo da quello  che sappiamo, problematico. Le nostre sono in genere supposizioni, fatte a distanza di sicurezza da mondi sporchi, affamati e violenti  nei quali probabilmente ci sentiremmo completamente alieni.
  I fenici in difficoltà sacrificavano al dio Baal i propri figli, dovremmo dunque ritenere che la loro era una società di mostri, oppure come qualche storico ha ipotizzato lo facevano perché il loro spavento verso gli eventi e le forze oscure nella loro vita li sbigottivano?  Hitler trovò un intero popolo disposto ad ascoltarlo, un popolo che nella quasi totalità si allineò ad una schiera di zelanti aguzzini, sono dunque i tedeschi un popolo particolarmente violento? Oppure la loro fu  una reazione di rabbia verso una pace di Versailles ignominiosa che poi si trasformò in un assurdo orgoglio di una nazione rinata attraverso un processo assolutistico? Oppure come dici tu semplicemente è il lato oscuro  degli individui e delle società che prende il sopravvento nella storia? Oppure più cose insieme? E’ forse una novità che il genere umano sia violento egoista, ignorante e guerrafondaio? (E per fortuna anche altro di meno grave).

  Hic et nunc, ho detto , qui e adesso, perché è qui e adesso che ci giochiamo la nostra vita, con le regole di adesso e ce la giochiamo col carico del passato, ma per me non come eredità chiara e spendibile, ce la giochiamo con una eredità cieca e muta, a volte solo sussurrata, con il nostro retaggio che potremmo indorare e nobilitare fin che ci pare, che potremmo far finta persino di conoscere a fondo ma del quale ignoriamo in fondo la vera essenza. (E se la intravediamo ci fa pure paura).

  Tuttavia... la vita umana è un valore? L’integrità fisica? Il benessere personale? La possibilità di esprimere se stessi attraverso la parola e le opere? La possibilità di scegliere nei limiti del possibile il proprio futuro? 
  E questi valori valgono solo adesso? O erano, sono, e resteranno validi sempre?
  Bada bene, non chiedo se sia possibile ad esempio uccidere, in alcuni casi di legittima difesa potrebbe essere perlomeno lecito, chiedo se per l’ essere umano è un valore assoluto la vita, l'esistere, non una elaborazione relativa al tempo  allo spazio e alla situazione contingente.

Valore ed elaborazione (liceità) sono due cose profondamente diverse. 
Perché quando si inizia una discussione si parte sempre parlando di cose lecite o meno? E si parla raramente di valori? E se lo si fa si pongono in continuazione su una scala che tende a banalizzarli?

  Ogni uomo nasce libero di vivere, di sviluppare la sua personalità di esprimersi e di amare. Questa riga è valida solo oggi oppure è una esigenza che attraversa la storia e le civiltà e che ognuno  ha cercato di declinare al meglio per la situazione sociale, politica economica e personale che era in grado di esprimere? 

  Ritengo che la scelta sia sempre e comunque personale,  vale poco trarre giovamento dall’ ispirarsi ad una religione o un sistema di pensiero.
  Anche in una Germania pervasa e popolata da zelanti carnefici ci fu Schindler e tua nonna secondo me sapeva benissimo che è violenza e sopruso picchiare una donna, semplicemente le avevano insegnato che era lecito nel contesto sociale e familiare. Ma presumo sapesse benissimo la collocazione etica di quello che diceva. 
  Per questo di solito mi rifiuto categoricamente di fare dei paralleli etici tra le varie epoche e civiltà, perché si finisce a discutere di liceità, non di etica.
  Se invece parliamo di storia si parla di documenti e testimonianze giustamente, cercando di ricreare il contesto. Tutto quello che si dice in più è fuffa e ogni collegamento etico col presente non ha niente né di storico né di scientifico.  

  Se io dico che inculare i bambini al tempo dei greci era relativo al loro sistema e che oggi non siamo migliori anche se non lo facciamo più perché tutto è relativo alla  percezione del problema, faccio semplicemente un paragone assurdo (oltre che provocatorio) Primo perché ho messo a confronto due sistemi completamente diversi e praticamente alieni l’uno all’altro, secondo perché confondo il piano etico (valido sempre) con il piano della “liceità” che è una declinazione appunto sociologica. 

Ritengo che un bambino che subisce un abuso,  in qualsiasi epoca, capisca perfettamente che sta subendo un sopruso, una violenza, lo stesso una donna. (E anche un uomo eh...) Che questo sia giustificato e reso –lecito- da un sistema sociale che non lo percepisce come un problema (oppure meglio, che lo declina a problema minore) non lo rende più aderente all’ etica assoluta dei valori. Per questo ho scritto Hic et nunc.
  Ecco, spero di essermi spiegato, sono riuscito persino ad essere eccessivamente prolisso, :unhappy: porca miseria, vado a dormire.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Trovo sia comodo classificare gli altri come “moralisti” quando in definitiva moralisti lo siamo tutti, perché tutti più o meno classifichiamo le idee del prossimo sulla base di quello in cui crediamo. .


Tutti abbiamo una morale, io credo che la differenza sia tra lo scegliere di metterla in gioco in un confronto oppure tenerla da parte.

E non è impossibile.

Per la mia morale, ad esempio, sodomizzare una donna è atto immorale.
E considero un maschio violento quello che un giorno sì e l'altro si chiede alla propria donna di darle il culo, anche se è il legittimo marito

Detto ciò, se questa morale la metto in gioco con una donna che dice serenamente che il marito le chiede il culo ogni giorno, e lei serenamente glielo nega, cosa ne esce? 

Andrei fuori di testa.. letteralmente.

Se tengo fuori la mia morale, posso confrontarmi e chiedere a quella donna, capire.. magari ha sensi di colpa, magari si sente inadeguata, magari che ne so..

La mia morale me la tengo (tuo marito PER ME è un pezzo di merda, anche se ti chiede il culo con un mazzo di rose o con una collana di brillanti) e questo mi consente di addentrarmi in quella "relazione"

Per scoprire magari che secondo la moglie il marito è bravo, Perché le chiede il culo col mazzo di rose, che è si fresco e profumato, ma è sempre un mezzo costrittivo, e secondo che tipo è tra 3 mesi al posto Delle rose potrebbero arrivare le minacce o le ciaffate.

Perché il suo NO non viene considerato, al di là di culo rose e brillanti


----------



## spleen (29 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tutti abbiamo una morale, io credo che la differenza sia tra lo scegliere di metterla in gioco in un confronto oppure tenerla da parte.  E non è impossibile.  Per la mia morale, ad esempio, sodomizzare una donna è atto immorale. E considero un maschio violento quello che un giorno sì e l'altro si chiede alla propria donna di darle il culo, anche se è il legittimo marito  Detto ciò, se questa morale la metto in gioco con una donna che dice serenamente che il marito le chiede il culo ogni giorno, e lei serenamente glielo nega, cosa ne esce?   Andrei fuori di testa.. letteralmente.  Se tengo fuori la mia morale, posso confrontarmi e chiedere a quella donna, capire.. magari ha sensi di colpa, magari si sente inadeguata, magari che ne so..  La mia morale me la tengo (tuo marito PER ME è un pezzo di merda, anche se ti chiede il culo con un mazzo di rose o con una collana di brillanti) e questo mi consente di addentrarmi in quella "relazione"  Per scoprire magari che secondo la moglie il marito è bravo, Perché le chiede il culo col mazzo di rose, che è si fresco e profumato, ma è sempre un mezzo costrittivo, e secondo che tipo è tra 3 mesi al posto Delle rose potrebbero arrivare le minacce o le ciaffate.  Perché il suo NO non viene considerato, al di là di culo rose e brillanti


  Condivido la riflessione. Infatti la morale parla di liceità cioè di cosa fattibili o meno, (liceità io la ho definita) con declinazioni personali varie. Mentre, per tornare a quello che ho scritto, il valore che attraversa questo discorso è il rispetto per gli altri. E quello, almeno per me, non è in discussione.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Condivido la riflessione. Infatti la morale parla di liceità cioè di cosa fattibili o meno, (liceità io la ho definita) con declinazioni personali varie. Mentre, per tornare a quello che ho scritto, il valore che attraversa questo discorso è il rispetto per gli altri. E quello, almeno per me, non è in discussione.



Ma.. Spleen.. certo che è in discussione, se "metto in gioco" la morale

Prendi il mio esempio di prima..

Con la MIA morale, ove la "mettessi in gioco" in un ipotetico confronto, QUEL marito non starebbe affatto rispettando la moglie

Mentre la moglie si sentirebbe assolutamente rispettata.

E allora chi avrebbe ragione?

Avrei ragione io a parlare a questa donna di un marito irrispettoso, o avrebbe ragione lei, a ritenersi perfettamente rispettata???

Io devo abbandonare gioco forza la MIA morale in quell"ipotetico confronto, se voglio decentemente confrontarmi con questa ipotetica donna


----------



## spleen (29 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma.. Spleen.. certo che è in discussione, se "metto in gioco" la morale  Prendi il mio esempio di prima..  Con la MIA morale, ove la "mettessi in gioco" in un ipotetico confronto, QUEL marito non starebbe affatto rispettando la moglie  Mentre la moglie si sentirebbe assolutamente rispettata.  E allora chi avrebbe ragione?  Avrei ragione io a parlare a questa donna di un marito irrispettoso, o avrebbe ragione lei, a ritenersi perfettamente rispettata???  Io devo abbandonare gioco forza la MIA morale in quell"ipotetico confronto, se voglio decentemente confrontarmi con questa ipotetica donna


 Non ho chiesto di confrontarti con gli altri in circoevoluzioni che hanno a che fare con la morale e la- liceità-. La domanda a cui devi rispondere è se per te, il rispetto dell' altrui volontà sia un bene o meno. Una unica domanda semplice e chiara. Poi declinala come cavolo ti pare e trai tutte le conclusioni che vuoi, in fondo, come ho scritto prima sono affari tuoi, ognuno decide per se stesso su cosa fare della sua vita.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> La domanda a cui devi rispondere è se per te, il rispetto dell' altrui volontà sia un bene o meno. Una unica domanda semplice e chiara. Poi declinala come vuoi


È un bene.

Costantemente violato nelle diverse culture in modalità diverse.

Si parlava di bambini inculati. Ed è ovvio che venivano inculati CONTRO la loro volontà

Ieri ero a un saggio di pianoforte di bambini, un amico del mio viene COSTRETTO a suonare 3 ore (tre) al giorno ogni giorno.

Ha fatto un saggio da restare a bocca aperta, mentre suonava sembrava lo stessero torturando dalle espressioni del viso.

Poi a fine prova  è sceso dal palco senza una espressione con lo sguardo basso, mentre la mamma gli urlava davanti festante, in mezzo agli applausi degli altri.


Oggi non si incula più, ma la violenza esiste.


Siamo solo diventati più bravi, e altruisti ..


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma.. Spleen.. certo che è in discussione, se "metto in gioco" la morale
> 
> Prendi il mio esempio di prima..
> 
> ...



Che tipo di  "confronto" c'è, se uno dei due abbandona il proprio punto di vista?
Tu stai confondendo i piani: non è confronto, e' condiscendenza che ti  "conviene" nel caso ti sia controproducente dire che SECONDO TE (quindi non secondo una legge universale) il marito le manca di rispetto. Il che  (vale a dire se tu glielo dicessi) la potrebbe portare anche a fare spalluccia della tua affermazione. O in ipotesi anche a pensare che vi sia una doppia finalità rispetto a quello che le dici.
Ecco: in questa precisa ottica, la prospettiva di un amico e' decisamente diversa da quella di un amante. Come amante ritirerei in buon ordine la mia idea. Senza contrastare i miei principi.
Come amico invece lo direi, ma levando la presunzione di conoscere "dinamiche" a me estranee. Oltre che di imporre (e non solo esporre) un mio sentire, magari più implicitamente facendola sentire  "la sempliciotta". Che a volte pensando pure di far bene, si finisce per mancare  (per la prima volta, o doppiamente) di rispetto. Senza manco accorgersi. Tacere comunque non è confronto, ma "tattica", in questo senso


----------



## spleen (29 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È un bene.  Costantemente violato nelle diverse culture in modalità diverse.  Si parlava di bambini inculati. Ed è ovvio che venivano inculati CONTRO la loro volontà  Ieri ero a un saggio di pianoforte di bambini, un amico del mio viene COSTRETTO a suonare 3 ore (tre) al giorno ogni giorno.  Ha fatto un saggio da restare a bocca aperta, mentre suonava sembrava lo stessero torturando dalle espressioni del viso.  Poi a fine prova  è sceso dal palco senza una espressione con lo sguardo basso, mentre la mamma gli urlava davanti festante, in mezzo agli applausi degli altri.   Oggi non si incula più, ma la violenza esiste.   Siamo solo diventati più bravi, e altruisti ..


  Mai detto il contrario. L'evoluzione umana e quella dei tempi hanno una forbice, l'evoluzione del benessere e dei mezzi, (Mezzi anche di comprensione eh, non dimentichiamolo) è fatta addosso ad un essere umano che più o meno è sempre lo stesso, e si dibatte negli stessi problemi da sempre. Posto che personalmente preferirei suonare per te ore piuttosto che essere inculato.... ))


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Mai detto il contrario. L'evoluzione umana e quella dei tempi hanno una forbice, l'evoluzione del benessere e dei mezzi, (Mezzi anche di comprensione eh, non dimentichiamolo) è fatta addosso ad un essere umano che più o meno è sempre lo stesso, e si dibatte negli stessi problemi da sempre. Posto che personalmente preferirei suonare per te ore piuttosto che essere inculato.... ))


E abbiamo anche confronti e riscontri in una realtà dove non tutti i bimbi suonano il piano per tre ore al giorno.
Differenza non trascurabile.


----------



## spleen (29 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> E abbiamo anche confronti e riscontri in una realtà dove non tutti i bimbi suonano il piano per tre ore al giorno. Differenza non trascurabile.


  Chiaramente...


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Che tipo di  "confronto" c'è, se uno dei due abbandona il proprio punto di vista?
> Tu stai confondendo i piani: non è confronto, e' condiscendenza che ti  "conviene" nel caso ti sia controproducente dire che SECONDO TE (quindi non secondo una legge universale) il marito le manca di rispetto. Il che  (vale a dire se tu glielo dicessi) la potrebbe portare anche a fare spalluccia della tua affermazione. O in ipotesi anche a pensare che vi sia una doppia finalità rispetto a quello che le dici.
> Ecco: in questa precisa ottica, la prospettiva di un amico e' decisamente diversa da quella di un amante. Come amante ritirerei in buon ordine la mia idea. Senza contrastare i miei principi.
> Come amico invece lo direi, ma levando la presunzione di conoscere "dinamiche" a me estranee. Oltre che di imporre (e non solo esporre) un mio sentire, magari più implicitamente facendola sentire  "la sempliciotta". Che a volte pensando pure di far bene, si finisce per mancare  (per la prima volta, o doppiamente) di rispetto. Senza manco accorgersi. Tacere comunque non è confronto, ma "tattica", in questo senso


Parlavo di abbandonare la "morale" propria nel confronto.

Che non vuol dire che non ce l'ho, ma che la metto da parte nel confronto.

Per cui se ho a che fare con un bambino inculato e con uno che suona il piano CONTRO la sua volontà, abbandonò la morale (inculare è male, suonare è bello) e vado DRITTO sulla violenza (il bambino NON vuole NE essere inculato NE suonare)


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Mai detto il contrario. L'evoluzione umana e quella dei tempi hanno una forbice, l'evoluzione del benessere e dei mezzi, (Mezzi anche di comprensione eh, non dimentichiamolo) è fatta addosso ad un essere umano che più o meno è sempre lo stesso, e si dibatte negli stessi problemi da sempre. Posto che personalmente preferirei suonare per te ore piuttosto che essere inculato.... ))


Sai che non ne sarei così sicuro io?

Forse preferirei essere inculato una volta alla settimana ma giocare a pallone, invece che suonare il piano 3 ore al giorno CONTRO la mia volontà

ma si ripiomba a bomba nelle morali individuali (suonare è bello, incularsi no) , e si perde di vista quello che tu sottolineavi: La volontà individuale


----------



## spleen (29 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Parlavo di abbandonare la "morale" propria nel confronto.  Che non vuol dire che non ce l'ho, ma che la metto da parte nel confronto.  Per cui se ho a che fare con un bambino inculato e con uno che suona il piano CONTRO la sua volontà, abbandonò la morale (inculare è male, suonare è bello) e vado DRITTO sulla violenza (il bambino NON vuole NE essere inculato NE suonare)


  Non mi torna cosa di morale ci sia nel suonare o no il piano.... Posto che, riptendomi ad ibidum, è il benessere del bambino il bene da tutelare per me.


----------



## spleen (29 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sai che non ne sarei così sicuro io?  Forse preferirei essere inculato una volta alla settimana ma giocare a pallone, invece che suonare il piano 3 ore al giorno CONTRO la mia volontà  ma si ripiomba a bomba nelle morali individuali (suonare è bello, incularsi no) , e si perde di vista quello che tu sottolineavi: La volontà individuale


  Perfetto, magari trovi anche oggi che sei cresciuto qualcuno che ti si incula e ti fa giocare a calcio....


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Parlavo di abbandonare la "morale" propria nel confronto.
> 
> Che non vuol dire che non ce l'ho, ma che la metto da parte nel confronto.
> 
> Per cui se ho a che fare con un bambino inculato e con uno che suona il piano CONTRO la sua volontà, abbandonò la morale (inculare è male, suonare è bello) e vado DRITTO sulla violenza (il bambino NON vuole NE essere inculato NE suonare)


Mamma mia quanta negatività.

Mi spiazza questo tuo modo di  "livellare" tutto. Sodomizzare un minore e' diverso dal menargliela con un pianoforte. Se facciamo che e' tutto uguale, arriviamo alle conclusioni di irrisoluto. (declinate all'opposto delle tue). Che "tanto" in altri contesti, sempre tra uomini  "si usava"... E quindi altro non è, l'inculata, che l'espressione di  "eterne risse che ardon".

Ah... . Nella sua discettazione, irrisoluto non ha fatto il benché minimo accenno (nel fare propria la paideia) al fatto che gli abusanti  (perché tali erano e punto) erano coloro a cui erano affidati completamente i giovinetti.
Che facciamo, tiriamo strani "parallelismi" sui genitori  "assenti" oggi?????


----------



## oriente70 (29 Ottobre 2018)

Morale del caxxo


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mamma mia quanta negatività.
> 
> Mi spiazza questo tuo modo di  "livellare" tutto. Sodomizzare un minore e' diverso dal menargliela con un pianoforte. Se facciamo che e' tutto uguale, arriviamo alle conclusioni di irrisoluto. (declinate all'opposto delle tue). Che "tanto" in altri contesti, sempre tra uomini  "si usava"... E quindi altro non è, l'inculata, che l'espressione di  "eterne risse che ardon".
> 
> ...


Quel "livellare" di cui parli altro non è che "spostare" sul "cosa"

Ed entra in gioco la "morale" personale e sociale 

E si va dritto al "meglio-peggio giusto-sbagliato ben-male"

E si perde completamente il senso di "violenza"

Lo ripeto: la violenza ESISTE nella nostra società e nelle famiglie.

Solo che ci si gira di là, e non si sa affrontarla con serenità, ma siamo pronti a scandalizzarci quando prende la forma di una ciaffata

O di una inculata


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quel "livellare" di cui parli altro non è che "spostare" sul "cosa"
> 
> Ed entra in gioco la "morale" personale e sociale
> 
> ...


Il fatto che la violenza esiste non significa ne' vederla ovunque, ne' amplificarla. Da quanto scrivi, qualche problema a parlarne con serenità ce lo hai in primis tu, a dispetto di quanto spesso dici.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il fatto che la violenza esiste non significa ne' vederla ovunque, ne' amplificarla. Da quanto scrivi, qualche problema a parlarne con serenità ce lo hai in primis tu, a dispetto di quanto spesso dici.


Ne parlo senza problemi con chi la riconosce

E non perché gli è arrivata una scarica di ciaffate


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ne parlo senza problemi con chi la riconosce
> 
> E non perché gli è arrivata una scarica di ciaffate


E con chi secondo te "non la riconosce" hai problemi a parlarne? Non mi pare.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> E con chi secondo te "non la riconosce" hai problemi a parlarne? Non mi pare.


Qui siamo in un forum pubblico, non sto parlando privatamente con nessuno

In privato, vis a vis, nell'esempio di prima della mamma e del pianoforte (che peraltro è anche una amica di mia moglie) io sono disponibile a parlarne tranquillamente, se lei riconosce che sta facendo violenza a suo figlio

Che non è una parola BRUTTA e CATTTIVA

E mi dicesse: " si, lui non vorrebbe ma lo DEVE fare, e io gli faccio VIOLENZA e so che sto imponendogli una cosa CONTRO la sua volontà. Si, io con mio figlio sono violenta"

Ecco, con questo RICONOSCIMENTO io ne parlo senza problemi. E mi confronto con grande piacere 

Ma ci vuole questo riconoscimento consapevole


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Qui siamo in un forum pubblico, non sto parlando privatamente con nessuno
> 
> In privato, vis a vis, nell'esempio di prima della mamma e del pianoforte (che peraltro è anche una amica di mia moglie) io sono disponibile a parlarne tranquillamente, se lei riconosce che sta facendo violenza a suo figlio
> 
> ...


Una che e' convinta di fare violenza sistematica al proprio figlio, non ha bisogno di fare quattro chiacchiere con te. E se anziché parlare col figlio, parla con te, per me la serenità. (di quella donna) e' bella che andata a ramengo


Poi de gustibus.


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Per cui se ho a che fare con un bambino inculato e con uno che suona il piano CONTRO la sua volontà, abbandonò la morale (inculare è male, suonare è bello) e vado DRITTO sulla violenza (il bambino NON vuole NE essere inculato NE suonare)


Poi mi spieghi come fai a far suonare pianoforte per 3 ore al giorno a un bambino contro la sua volontà.


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Poi mi spieghi come fai a far suonare pianoforte per 3 ore al giorno a un bambino contro la sua volontà.


Attento che ti potrebbe pure rispondere che c'è una certa cooperazione pure nel farsi sodomizzare.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Poi mi spieghi come fai a far suonare pianoforte per 3 ore al giorno a un bambino contro la sua volontà.


Bastano 2 parole: ricatto affettivo


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Attento che ti potrebbe pure rispondere che c'è una certa cooperazione pure nel farsi sodomizzare.


Ho già risposto da me


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Bastano 2 parole: ricatto affettivo


Hai avuto modo di verificarlo?


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho già risposto da me


Ti chiedo scusa.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ti chiedo scusa.


E di che?

Di provare a cercare compagnia per provare a prendermi per il culo ?? :rotfl:

Figurati.. mica sono così delicatone eh? :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E di che?
> 
> Di provare a cercare compagnia per provare a prendermi per il culo ?? :rotfl:
> 
> Figurati.. mica sono così delicatone eh? :rotfl:


Non era una presa per il culo. Posso dire che veramente con questi discorsi mi fai paura? Lo dico.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È un bene.
> 
> Costantemente violato nelle diverse culture in modalità diverse.
> 
> ...


Hai ragione. Però io lo dico.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Hai avuto modo di verificarlo?


Su quel bambino no

Ma tu mi hai chiesto su "UN bambino"

E credo sia uno dei modi più diffusi, classico femminile peraltro


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Però io lo dico.


E fai bene

Lo dico anche io

Io sono violento.

E lo dico anche a lui (mio figlio) quando capita: tu non vuoi, ma io ora sarò violento e lo fai


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *Su quel bambino no*
> 
> Ma tu mi hai chiesto su "UN bambino"
> 
> E credo sia uno dei modi più diffusi, classico femminile peraltro


E allora perché lo hai preso come pietra di paragone?
Stai portando avanti un tuo pregiudizio.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non era una presa per il culo. Posso dire che veramente con questi discorsi mi fai paura? Lo dico.


Lo so

Quando entra l'ironia a questi livelli, in genere va a braccetto con la paura

Ma non è paura di me, è paura di se stessi


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Però io lo dico.


Ma come fai a mettere ste cose sullo stesso piano??

E' evidente che ci sono atti che sono violenza, e altri atti che possono esserlo oppure no. Gli stessi atti. Come si fa a metterli sullo stesso piano? A fare pronostici? Anziché  "dirlo", magari chiedere al ragazzino, no? Deve essere necessariamente condizionato da un ricatto affettivo?

Eppero' ragazzi.... Io qui non vi condivido.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E fai bene
> 
> Lo dico anche io
> 
> ...


E no. Qui stai confondendo autorevolezza, autorità e definizione dei limiti e dei doveri con la violenza.


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Lo so
> 
> Quando entra l'ironia a questi livelli, in genere va a braccetto con la paura
> 
> Ma non è paura di me, è paura di se stessi


Nono ascolta. In questo caso mi fai paura tu. O meglio: mi fa paura quello che dici.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma come fai a mettere ste cose sullo stesso piano??
> 
> E' evidente che ci sono atti che sono violenza, e altri atti che possono esserlo oppure no. Gli stessi atti. Come si fa a metterli sullo stesso piano? A fare pronostici? Anziché  "dirlo", magari chiedere al ragazzino, no? Deve essere necessariamente condizionato da un ricatto affettivo?
> 
> Eppero' ragazzi.... Io qui non vi condivido.


Lo dico...ammesso che abbia elementi per definire il comportamento violento.
Contrariamente a quanto dice Skorpio, non è così semplice e chiaro stabilire che si tratta di violenza quando non è chiaro l’abuso.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E no. Qui stai confondendo autorevolezza, autorità e definizione dei limiti e dei doveri con la violenza.


Io prendo il vocabolario, senti loro se si confondono

Azione volontaria, esercitata da un soggetto su un altro, in modo da determinarlo ad agire contro la sua volontà


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo dico...ammesso che abbia elementi per definire il comportamento violento.
> Contrariamente a quanto dice Skorpio, non è così semplice e chiaro stabilire che si tratta di violenza quando non è chiaro l’abuso.


Bruni.

Io non dico che  "non possa trattarsi di violenza". L'ho pure scritto.

Io mi stranisco anche solo al pensiero che possa farsi di tutta un'erba un fascio. La pedofilia grazie a Dio al giorno d'oggi è vista come uno dei più supremi abusi. Cazzo! Non è la stessa cosa, se un domani rompo le palle a mio figlio col pianoforte.
Skorpio dice che non sa se si troverebbe meglio a suonare un pianoforte, o ad essere inculato e giocare a calcio.

Io lo trovo straniante. Il ragionamento. E allora si che perdo ogni riferimento alla mia cultura, alle mie origini, e alla mia terra. E divento apolide come irrisoluto. Non so se è chiaro. Non stiamo parlando dei disagi che può avere quel bambino. Stiamo parlando di violenza in un'ottica di confronto, e raffronto, tra cose che per me non possono essere accostate. Se non con un relativismo che trovo assai pericoloso.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io prendo il vocabolario, senti loro se si confondono
> 
> Azione volontaria, esercitata da un soggetto su un altro, in modo da determinarlo ad agire contro la sua volontà


Si parla di soggetti adulti. 
Un bambino potrebbe desiderare o esprimere di volere solo di giocare, ma in realtà non solo non sarebbe il suo bene, ma non troverebbe nel solo gioco la soddisfazione dei suoi bisogni e desideri.
Basta vedere come i bambini non vedono l’ora di tornare a scuola dopo le vacanze. 
Se per mandarceli li prendi a sberloni è comunque non solo violenza, ma anche riconoscimento di una incapacità genitoriale di porsi come figura autorevole.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Bruni.
> 
> Io non dico che  "non possa trattarsi di violenza". L'ho pure scritto.
> 
> ...


Hai ragione. Ma io sto contestando il ragionamento su un altro piano.


----------



## oriente70 (29 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io prendo il vocabolario, senti loro se si confondono
> 
> Azione volontaria, esercitata da un soggetto su un altro, in modo da determinarlo ad agire contro la sua volontà





Skorpio ha detto:


> Io prendo il vocabolario, senti loro se si confondono
> 
> Azione volontaria, esercitata da un soggetto su un altro, in modo da determinarlo ad agire contro la sua volontà


Come educhi un ragazzino se inizialmente non ti poni in modo intransigente?
O gli lasci fare tutto quello che gli pare[emoji19].


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E allora perché lo hai preso come pietra di paragone?
> Stai portando avanti un tuo pregiudizio.


Ho solo risposto alla tua domanda

Ho il pregiudizio che non venga costretto con la forza o picchiato, per come lo vedo comportarsi con la mamma

Mi hai chiesto di spiegarti come si fa e ti ho risposto:

Ricatto affettivo


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Come educhi un ragazzino se inizialmente non ti poni in modo intransigente?
> O gli lasci fare tutto quello che gli pare[emoji19].


Ho scritto appena sopra che io sono violento


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si parla di soggetti adulti.
> Un bambino potrebbe desiderare o esprimere di volere solo di giocare, ma in realtà non solo non sarebbe il suo bene, ma non troverebbe nel solo gioco la soddisfazione dei suoi bisogni e desideri.
> Basta vedere come i bambini non vedono l’ora di tornare a scuola dopo le vacanze.
> Se per mandarceli li prendi a sberloni è comunque non solo violenza, ma anche riconoscimento di una incapacità genitoriale di porsi come figura autorevole.


Quindi se si parla di soggetti adulti la deroga vale anche per i bimbi inculati di  [MENTION=6080]Irrisoluto[/MENTION] ?

Io parlo di violenza

E si ritorna al bene/male .. e si ricade nella morale

Io parlo di violenza pulita dalla morale


----------



## Brunetta (29 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quindi se si parla di soggetti adulti la deroga vale anche per i bimbi inculati di  @_Irrisoluto_ ?
> 
> Io parlo di violenza
> 
> ...


Tu parli di violenza a vanvera.


----------



## oriente70 (29 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho scritto appena sopra che io sono violento





Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho scritto appena sopra che io sono violento


Non sei un violento sei un genitore [emoji41] che cerca di educare il figlio.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non sei un violento sei un genitore [emoji41] che cerca di educare il figlio.


.. usando violenza, se necessario.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu parli di violenza a vanvera.


No 

Io parlo di violenza relazionale.

Che esiste (aiuto aiuto scappate oddio oh mamma)

Solo che è vestita di buoni propositi (il SUO bene)

E lo ripeto per la decima volta: IO SONO VIOLENTO


E SO essere violento nella relazione


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si parla di soggetti adulti.
> Un bambino potrebbe desiderare o esprimere di volere solo di giocare, ma in realtà non solo non sarebbe il suo bene, ma non troverebbe nel solo gioco la soddisfazione dei suoi bisogni e desideri.
> *Basta vedere come i bambini non vedono l’ora di tornare a scuola dopo le vacanze. *
> Se per mandarceli li prendi a sberloni è comunque non solo violenza, ma anche riconoscimento di una incapacità genitoriale di porsi come figura autorevole.


ma quali? :rotfl::rotfl:
Mai avuto sta fortuna. Ma mai visti nemmeno nei nipoti o figli di amici


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> ma quali? :rotfl::rotfl:
> Mai avuto sta fortuna. Ma mai visti nemmeno nei nipoti o figli di amici


Mia figlia.


----------



## oriente70 (29 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mia figlia.


Ti piace vincere facile ... Prova con un maschio e poi mi dici [emoji56]


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No
> 
> Io parlo di violenza relazionale.
> 
> ...


Quindi eserciti violenza psicologica? Sei un manipolatore e plagi chi ti sta accanto umiliandolo e asservendolo per ottenere da lui quello che ti interessa?
Oppure usi la forza fisica e picchi abitualmente tua moglie o le persone con cui ti relazioni quando non fanno quello che vuoi?
Se tua moglie ti dice no a un rapporto sessuale, le metti un cuscino in faccia e te ne freghi e la prendi ugualmente?
Oppure la fai sentire una merda in maniera che resti legata a te e non osi obiettare nulla quando tu pretendi da lei che faccia cose che non le sono gradite?
Se sì, sei violento.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> plagi chi ti sta accanto umiliandolo e asservendolo per ottenere da lui quello che ti interessa?
> 
> Oppure usi la forza fisica e picchi abitualmente tua moglie
> Se tua moglie ti dice no a un rapporto sessuale, le metti un cuscino in faccia e te ne freghi e la prendi ugualmente?
> ...


Questa è la violenza come viene "riconosciuta" oggi 

Quella che fa sobbalzare e urlare allarme

In mancanza di questi segnali (che metti in fila drammaticamente mentre l'allarme ti comincia a suonare) la violenza NON viene riconosciuta

Mancando quei segnali che metti in fila, la violenza NON esiste

Io sostengo che esiste

E che ci si rifiuta di volerla riconoscere


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ti piace vincere facile ... Prova con un maschio e poi mi dici [emoji56]


:up::up::up:


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ti piace vincere facile ... Prova con un maschio e poi mi dici [emoji56]


... E questa te la quoto pure io, che ancora  "sto" all'asilo


----------



## oriente70 (29 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> :up::up::up:


[emoji41]


----------



## oriente70 (29 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> ... E questa te la quoto pure io, che ancora  "sto" all'asilo


[emoji41]


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> [emoji41]


Per fortuna poi con gli amichetti si diverte un casino, e non vuole più tornare a casa 
Ma al mattino, quando si deve preparare, e' una tragedia


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questa è la violenza come viene "riconosciuta" oggi
> 
> Quella che fa sobbalzare e urlare allarme
> 
> ...


E' una tua opinione.
La mia è che se tutto può essere violenza, la violenza non esiste.
Anche perché a furia di relativizzare, si arrivano a leggere sui quotidiani stralci di affermazioni come quelle di Mughini e Carmen di Genio, in cui la vittima diviene predestinata in quanto  tossica e un violento può essere giustificato su base etnica.


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ti piace vincere facile ... Prova con un maschio e poi mi dici [emoji56]


Il ragazzo di mia figlia e tutti quelli che le ronzano intorno.:carneval:


----------



## spleen (29 Ottobre 2018)

Ma lo vedete che state declinando in tutte le salse possibili un bene, un valore, che è al fondo della questione e che continuate a passare attraverso i mille e mille filtri delle vostre opinioni, formazioni culturali, osservazioni sul campo etc... fino a che quel valore, quel bene scompare pressochè del tutto. Il bene del bambino, passato, presente e futuro, il suo diritto ad essere educato secondo le sue inclinazioni e attitudini da degli adulti che lo comprendano e facciano, qui e adesso, per il suo bene.... Vedete cosa succede ad allontanarsi ai principi di fondo, sempre validi, ci si perde tra mille viuzze, perchè, se, ma. E pensare che oggi perlomeno ci sono più strumenti per capire, sempre che si voglia capire, e fare, qui e adesso, hic et nunc...


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E' una tua opinione.
> La mia è che se tutto può essere violenza, la violenza non esiste.


Si è una mia opinione.

Mentre NON è una mia opinione che TUTTO possa essere violenza, ma solo quello che dice il vocabolario:

Azione volontaria, esercitata da un soggetto su un altro, in modo da determinarlo ad agire contro la sua volontà

Nb. tra le "azioni volontarie" mettici pure un mazzo di rose, o una collana di brillanti


----------



## Brunetta (29 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No
> 
> Io parlo di violenza relazionale.
> 
> ...


Allora tu sei violento.
Non è essere violenti esercitare autorevolmente il dovere adulto di porre limiti.


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si è una mia opinione.
> 
> Mentre NON è una mia opinione che TUTTO possa essere violenza, ma solo quello che dice il vocabolario:
> 
> ...


Notoriamente azioni di forza o umilianti...
Cambia vocabolario, Skorpio. Al tuo ci manca "con la forza".


----------



## Brunetta (29 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per fortuna poi con gli amichetti si diverte un casino, e non vuole più tornare a casa
> Ma al mattino, quando si deve preparare, e' una tragedia


Quello non è desiderio di non andare a scuola, ma...sonno. Oppure rifiuto della fretta con cui ci si muove.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ti piace vincere facile ... Prova con un maschio e poi mi dici [emoji56]


pure le femmine


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma lo vedete che state declinando in tutte le salse possibili un bene, un valore, che è al fondo della questione e che continuate a passare attraverso i mille e mille filtri delle vostre opinioni, formazioni culturali, osservazioni sul campo etc... fino a che quel valore, quel bene scompare pressochè del tutto. Il bene del bambino, passato, presente e futuro, il suo diritto ad essere educato secondo le sue inclinazioni e attitudini da degli adulti che lo comprendano e facciano, qui e adesso, per il suo bene.... Vedete cosa succede ad allontanarsi ai principi di fondo, sempre validi, ci si perde tra mille viuzze, perchè, se, ma. E pensare che oggi perlomeno ci sono più strumenti per capire, sempre che si voglia capire, e fare, qui e adesso, hic et nunc...


Da incorniciare.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Notoriamente azioni di forza o umilianti...
> Cambia vocabolario, Skorpio. Al tuo ci manca "con la forza".


Io so di cosa parlo 

E se introduci il termine "forza" stai scivolando nella morale, (mai con la forza, oh my god..)

Abbiamo imparato a essere violenti con le parole (oh yes that's good!)

Ed è per questo che non si riconosce innanzitutto la propria, di violenza


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io so di cosa parlo
> 
> E se introduci il termine "forza" *stai scivolando nella morale*, (mai con la forza, oh ma god..)


Sto usando la Treccani.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sto usando la Treccani.


Io credo semplicemente che tu metta in gioco la tua morale (che per inciso è pure la mia) per cui basta non usare la forza ed è tutto regolare


----------



## oriente70 (29 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il ragazzo di mia figlia e tutti quelli che le ronzano intorno.:carneval:


Saranno fatti male i miei [emoji41] pensano solo a divertirsi [emoji2].
Quando iniziavano ad andare a scuola già vedevano il calendario per gestire con gli amici le vacanze [emoji23][emoji23]
In poche parole io e Lei abbiamo dovuto faticare e non poco per fargli prendere un diploma  [emoji23][emoji23] ora manca il terzo e poi spero di ......


----------



## Brunetta (29 Ottobre 2018)

Quando si scivola nei sofismi mi vengono in mente i sedicenni che hanno scoperto la filosofia e fanno esercizio dialettico.
Li trovavo soporiferi anche a sedici anni.


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quello non è desiderio di non andare a scuola, ma...sonno. Oppure rifiuto della fretta con cui ci si muove.


Si e no. Nel senso che a volte se ne esce con  "l'asilo e' cacca". Soprattutto quando e' bello sveglio e arzillo 

Comunque già prima dei quattro anni.... Con i suoi amichetti, ho scoperto un vocabolario che lascia basita me. In questo un po' di differenza maschi/femmine comunque c'è.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Saranno fatti male i miei [emoji41] pensano solo a divertirsi [emoji2].
> Quando iniziavano ad andare a scuola già vedevano il calendario per gestire con gli amici le vacanze [emoji23][emoji23]
> In poche parole io e Lei abbiamo dovuto faticare e non poco per fargli prendere un diploma  [emoji23][emoji23] ora manca il terzo e poi spero di ......


Beh mia figlia 110 e lode alla magistrale, abbraccio accademico e pubblicazione della tesi. 
Però ha venduto poco :facepalm:


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora tu sei violento.
> Non è essere violenti esercitare autorevolmente il dovere adulto di porre limiti.


Io sono violento, ma ho anche detto che la mia violenza la conosco e riconosco.

E non ho problema a parlarne, e non considero "violento" un vocabolo terrorizzante e che fa sclerare

Ora con [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] siamo alla battaglia dei vocabolari 

Tutto è buono pur di girare alla larga da ciò che terrorizza intimamente


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quello non è desiderio di non andare a scuola, ma...sonno. Oppure rifiuto della fretta con cui ci si muove.


Prova a svegliarli alla stessa ora per andare a Gardaland o al parco con gli amici
Vedi come cambia a parità di sonno la reazione


----------



## Brunetta (29 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si e no. Nel senso che a volte se ne esce con  "l'asilo e' cacca". Soprattutto quando e' bello sveglio e arzillo
> 
> Comunque già prima dei quattro anni.... Con i suoi amichetti, ho scoperto un vocabolario che lascia basita me. In questo un po' di differenza maschi/femmine comunque c'è.


Sono prove di forza e del potere delle parole. Come fanno i sedicenni :carneval:


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io credo semplicemente che tu metta in gioco la tua morale (che per inciso è pure la mia) per cui basta non usare la forza ed è tutto regolare


La distinzione tra violenza fisica e psichica l'ho fatta qualche post sopra.
Orsù, la violenza quando c'è la riconosci dagli effetti.
Se regali una rosa per portarti a letto una donna, e lei è contenta sia di te che della rosa, non c'è violenza.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Prova a svegliarli alla stessa ora per andare a Gardaland o al parco con gli amici
> Vedi come cambia a parità di sonno la reazione


Uguale. 
Con i miei era uguale.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uguale.
> Con i miei era uguale.


con i miei assolutamente no
Per andare in giro si alzano senza problemi alle 4 dopo aver dormito anche solo 3 ore


----------



## oriente70 (29 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> pure le femmine


Ho tre maschi [emoji56] non mi posso esprimere direttamente , ma le ragazzine che vivono vicino casa le vedo più gestibili .... Eccetto un paio che vivono dentro una teca di cristallo ... Che quando uscivano con mio figlio erano solo guai [emoji48][emoji48][emoji48].


----------



## Brunetta (29 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> con i miei assolutamente no
> Per andare in giro si alzano senza problemi alle 4 dopo aver dormito anche solo 3 ore


Allora era necessaria più autorità.
Non è comunque violenza.


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono prove di forza e del potere delle parole. Come fanno i sedicenni :carneval:


Non oso immaginare ai sedici anni.
Più che altro, ne avrò pure io 12 di più in groppa....


----------



## oriente70 (29 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh mia figlia 110 e lode alla magistrale, abbraccio accademico e pubblicazione della tesi.
> Però ha venduto poco :facepalm:


Attività sportiva??


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora era necessaria più autorità.
> Non è comunque violenza.


Infatti a scuola ci sono sempre andati finchè ho dovuto cedere non certo per mia volontà
La mia era un riflessione sul fatto che i ragazzi siano contenti di andare a scuola
Io non lo ero per esempio e ne conosco veramente pochissimi (solo per sentito dire) che lo sono
Non sono entrato nel merito della violenza


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non oso immaginare ai sedici anni.
> Più che altro, ne avrò pure io 12 di più in groppa....


a 16 ancora non vedi la luce in fondo al tunnel
Poi oh magari tu sei fortunata eh


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Orsù, la violenza quando c'è la riconosci dagli effetti.


Comunicalo al più presto a quella tizia che ha scritto il "trattato" che [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] ha riportato in apertura 3d

Ne ha bisogno, e parecchio


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> a 16 ancora non vedi la luce in fondo al tunnel
> Poi oh magari tu sei fortunata eh


Più che altro spero di arrivare io ad averne 54....


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Più che altro spero di arrivare io ad averne 54....


In effetti "voi mi farete morire" è la frase che dico più spesso negli ultimi 4 anni


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> In effetti "voi mi farete morire" è la frase che dico più spesso negli ultimi 4 anni


Et voilà.

Ammetto ogni tanto pure che farei volare lui, dalla finestra


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Et voilà.
> 
> *Ammetto ogni tanto pure che farei volare lui, dalla finestra*


Ogni tanto?:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Attività sportiva??


Aerobica


----------



## Brunetta (29 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> In effetti "voi mi farete morire" è la frase che dico più spesso negli ultimi 4 anni


Sei la madre di Franti? :carneval:


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ogni tanto?:carneval:


Quasi una volta al giorno... 

Tanto siamo pure in topic


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> *Quasi una volta al giorno...*
> 
> Tanto siamo pure in topic


Ah ok 
La norma allora:rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora tu sei violento.
> Non è essere violenti esercitare autorevolmente il dovere adulto di porre limiti.


Se sei un genitore autorevole non hai bisogno di imporre nulla , sei autorevole e la autorevolezza te la dà il figlio, o il compagno o il subordinato in ufficio

Non so dalle tue parti, ma dalle mie parti a 5 anni vedo bambini che i genitori se li impacchettano e li vanno a vendere al mercato, altro che autorevolezza genitoriale :mexican:

E allora serve alzare la voce, e minacciare punizioni (non sempre serve per la verità)


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Nono ascolta. In questo caso mi fai paura tu. O meglio: mi fa paura quello che dici.


La violenza fa paura

specialmente per chi è abituato a identificarla solo nella sua accezione "sporca" e "moralmente deprecabile" (imposizione fisica brutale, vessazione psicologica etc.. )

A proposito di bambini.. una signora che conosco ha adottato un bambino da un altro continente, la scorsa primavera

Hai presente un animaletto?

Lui è cresciuto così.. ti salta addosso per abbracciarti, si ribella come una biscia se vuoi imporgli cose (educarlo, giustamente)

Hai presente in chiesa all'omelia, mentre il prete parla, e vedi una donna che afferra il piccolo e lo blocca davanti all'altare stile lotta greco romana, nel silenzio inorridito mentre il prete continua il suo lavoro?

C'è da sentirsi male a guardare

Eppure lo deve fare, Perché il piccolo non risponde per adesso alla nostra "violenza" educativa

E quindi la signora deve passare alle "vie di fatto" tra "l'orrore" degli astanti..


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ho tre maschi [emoji56] non mi posso esprimere direttamente , ma le ragazzine che vivono vicino casa le vedo più gestibili .... Eccetto un paio che vivono dentro una teca di cristallo ... Che quando uscivano con mio figlio erano solo guai [emoji48][emoji48][emoji48].


 per me la femmina è moooolto poi ingestibile del maschio.Temo che Il suo animo è stato posseduto dallo spirito di  un camionista moldavo.


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La violenza fa paura
> 
> specialmente per chi è abituato a identificarla solo nella sua accezione "sporca" e "moralmente deprecabile" (imposizione fisica brutale, vessazione psicologica etc.. )
> 
> ...



Per "piccolo" anzitutto cosa intendi? Come età. Perché attualmente immagino che il mio a Messa si comporterebbe più o meno allo stesso modo. E io più o meno come quella mamma  E francamente preferisco aspettare ancora un po' a portarcelo, anche se ho diverse amiche che lo fanno e all'occorrenza escono dalla Chiesa quando i figli  "rompono". Però è questione di abitudine. Fino a non molto tempo fa, pure io andavo pochissimo, a Messa. Ora avvicino mio figlio in altro modo, come ad esempio fanno all'asilo: prima di cena, ringraziamo con poche parole. E mi sono stupita di quanto fosse pronto a dire  "amen" 

Se il bimbo di cui parli fosse più grande, può avere un vissuto che lo porta a certi comportamenti non di sicuro in quanto non abituato alla nostra violenza. Ché portarlo e presentarlo ad una comunità, con le sue regole, non è violenza. E nemmeno bloccarlo perché non salga sul pulpito. Una mia amica ha adottato un bimbo filippino (ora è un ragazzo). Gli ha dovuto impedire di sezionare il criceto di casa. Con una certa veemenza. Per lei, un atto evidentemente dovuto. Per lui, che si ricordava la fame, un gesto incomprensibile sul momento, ma non certo in prospettiva.
In episodi come quelli che racconti, non vedo violenza. A meno che quel "bloccare" il bimbo prima che salti sull'altare non si sia realizzato un pestaggio in piena regola. E comunque.... Non mi piace la violenza, ma come tutti ne ho una parte in me. Cio' non toglie che sia capitata "la sculacciata" a mio figlio, come extrema ratio.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per "piccolo" anzitutto cosa intendi? Come età. Perché attualmente immagino che il mio a Messa si comporterebbe più o meno allo stesso modo. E io più o meno come quella mamma  E francamente preferisco aspettare ancora un po' a portarcelo, anche se ho diverse amiche che lo fanno e all'occorrenza escono dalla Chiesa quando i figli  "rompono". Però è questione di abitudine. Fino a non molto tempo fa, pure io andavo pochissimo, a Messa. Ora avvicino mio figlio in altro modo, come ad esempio fanno all'asilo: prima di cena, ringraziamo con poche parole. E mi sono stupita di quanto fosse pronto a dire  "amen"
> 
> Se il bimbo di cui parli fosse più grande, può avere un vissuto che lo porta a certi comportamenti non di sicuro in quanto non abituato alla nostra violenza. Ché portarlo e presentarlo ad una comunità, con le sue regole, non è violenza. E nemmeno bloccarlo perché non salga sul pulpito. Una mia amica ha adottato un bimbo filippino (ora è un ragazzo). Gli ha dovuto impedire di sezionare il criceto di casa. Con una certa veemenza. Per lei, un atto evidentemente dovuto. Per lui, che si ricordava la fame, un gesto incomprensibile sul momento, ma non certo in prospettiva.
> In episodi come quelli che racconti, non vedo violenza. A meno che quel "bloccare" il bimbo prima che salti sull'altare non si sia realizzato un pestaggio in piena regola. E comunque.... Non mi piace la violenza, ma come tutti ne ho una parte in me. Cio' non toglie che sia capitata "la sculacciata" a mio figlio, come extrema ratio.


Lui confonde contenere con la violenza. 
Il contenimento fisico e affettivo è una esigenza dei bambini.


----------



## Foglia (29 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui confonde contenere con la violenza.
> Il contenimento fisico e affettivo è una esigenza dei bambini.


Ecco... Due parole vs la mia spatafiata.... 

E lo hai detto meglio.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ecco... Due parole vs la mia spatafiata....
> 
> E lo hai detto meglio.


L’essere sintetica mi fa apparire lapidaria.
A volte è meglio argomentare.


----------



## oriente70 (29 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> per me la femmina è moooolto poi ingestibile del maschio.Temo che Il suo animo è stato posseduto dallo spirito di  un camionista moldavo.


Beve e va a donne? [emoji23] [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per "piccolo" anzitutto cosa intendi? Come età. Perché attualmente immagino che il mio a Messa si comporterebbe più o meno allo stesso modo. E io più o meno come quella mamma  E francamente preferisco aspettare ancora un po' a portarcelo, anche se ho diverse amiche che lo fanno e all'occorrenza escono dalla Chiesa quando i figli  "rompono". Però è questione di abitudine. Fino a non molto tempo fa, pure io andavo pochissimo, a Messa. Ora avvicino mio figlio in altro modo, come ad esempio fanno all'asilo: prima di cena, ringraziamo con poche parole. E mi sono stupita di quanto fosse pronto a dire  "amen"
> 
> Se il bimbo di cui parli fosse più grande, può avere un vissuto che lo porta a certi comportamenti non di sicuro in quanto non abituato alla nostra violenza. Ché portarlo e presentarlo ad una comunità, con le sue regole, non è violenza. E nemmeno bloccarlo perché non salga sul pulpito. Una mia amica ha adottato un bimbo filippino (ora è un ragazzo). Gli ha dovuto impedire di sezionare il criceto di casa. Con una certa veemenza. Per lei, un atto evidentemente dovuto. Per lui, che si ricordava la fame, un gesto incomprensibile sul momento, ma non certo in prospettiva.
> In episodi come quelli che racconti, non vedo violenza. A meno che quel "bloccare" il bimbo prima che salti sull'altare non si sia realizzato un pestaggio in piena regola. E comunque.... Non mi piace la violenza, ma come tutti ne ho una parte in me. Cio' non toglie che sia capitata "la sculacciata" a mio figlio, come extrema ratio.


Io parlo di violenza "pura" (che non vuol dire botte da orbi e codice rosso al pronto soccorso)

Vuol dire violenza purificata dalla morale (è bene/è male) da ruoli (è il genitore/è il fratello maggiore) 

Indipendentemente come esercitata , e da quale posizione e in quale modalità esercitata.

È così difficile scollarsi di dosso tutto questo e parlare serenamente di "violenza"? 

Pare di si

La signora di cui ti ho detto è nel più profondo baratro di mota in cui mai avrebbe pensato di trovarsi in vita sua

Lei sognava l'alberello di Natale e la famigliola col bimbo adottato felice della nuova famiglia

È sfigurata dentro, io così la vedo, costretta a una violenza che non le appartiene (quella fisica) per governare un bambino che ha codici comportamentali completamente diversi dai nostri.

Ha più del tuo, ed è pure robusto, io le do un paio di anni e poi fisicamente soccomberà, speriamo bene, ma mancano le premesse base 

Speriamo bene, ma se tra qualche anno li appiccica tutti al.muro, e si va a fare i cazzi suoi in giro x la città, sarei l'ultimo a stupirmi


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Beve e va a donne? [emoji23] [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


 no ha la stessa delicatezza e garbo nel parlare


----------



## Foglia (30 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io parlo di violenza "pura" (che non vuol dire botte da orbi e codice rosso al pronto soccorso)
> 
> Vuol dire violenza purificata dalla morale (è bene/è male) da ruoli (è il genitore/è il fratello maggiore)
> 
> ...



Ma cos'è la violenza  "pura"? Il non lasciar fare tutto? Il percepire la fatica?
Parli di  "codici comportamentali" come se fossero qualcosa di innato. Lo sai che in certi orfanotrofi i bimbi devono dormire per 15 ore al giorno, o anche più? E' un  "codice", secondo te, o una convenzione cui devono stare per il semplice fatto che di giorno mancano le risorse per seguirli? E una volta ipoteticamente giunti qui, secondo te è "violenza" abituarli a dormire la notte? Come pensi possano guardare, i bambini, certi gesti, in prospettiva? Contenere fisicamente e' uguale a un abuso? Perché " spogliamo la violenza dalla morale"???? Tra un paio di anni  (forse ce ne vorranno anche di più) anziché pronosticare lo sfascio di quella donna, proponiti di guardare nuovamente in prospettiva quel bimbo.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma cos'è la violenza  "pura"? Il non lasciar fare tutto? Il percepire la fatica?
> Parli di  "codici comportamentali" come se fossero qualcosa di innato. Lo sai che in certi orfanotrofi i bimbi devono dormire per 15 ore al giorno, o anche più? E' un  "codice", secondo te, o una convenzione cui devono stare per il semplice fatto che di giorno mancano le risorse per seguirli? E una volta ipoteticamente giunti qui, secondo te è "violenza" abituarli a dormire la notte? Come pensi possano guardare, i bambini, certi gesti, in prospettiva? Contenere fisicamente e' uguale a un abuso? Perché " spogliamo la violenza dalla morale"???? Tra un paio di anni  (forse ce ne vorranno anche di più) anziché pronosticare lo sfascio di quella donna, proponiti di guardare nuovamente in prospettiva quel bimbo.


La violenza pura banalmente (per me) è questa:

Se tu sei liberamente determinata a andare a destra (facendo bene anzi male facendo giusto anzi sbagliato facendo cosa lecita anzi illecita, facendo cosa nobile anzi ignobile...) Ma sei liberamente determinata a andare a destra

Se io (che sono tuo zio, anzi tuo amico, anzi tuo fratello, anzi il tuo collega anzi il tuo uomo, anzi il tuo dirimpettaio, etc...) Pongo in atto una azione che è ispirata NON dalla gentilezza (ma che gentile..) non dalla rudezza (ma che cafone) non dalla forza fisica (ma che maschione) non dal galateo (ma che gentleman) ma è ISPIRATA dal volerti fare andare a SINISTRA, qualsiasi azione sia (dalle ciaffate alla serenata col violino) è un agito violento

Perché nasce appositamente per piegare la tua libera determinazione a andare a sinistra.


----------



## Foglia (30 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La violenza pura banalmente (per me) è questa:
> 
> Se tu sei liberamente determinata a andare a destra (facendo bene anzi male facendo giusto anzi sbagliato facendo cosa lecita anzi illecita, facendo cosa nobile anzi ignobile...) Ma sei liberamente determinata a andare a destra
> 
> ...


Vabbè. Allora e' tutto violenza. Compresa questa discussione. Che sia chiaro, per me non lo e'.


----------



## spleen (30 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vabbè. Allora e' tutto violenza. Compresa questa discussione. Che sia chiaro, per me non lo e'.


  E' il solito discorso che tutto è niente e niente è tutto, come se distinguere forza da violenza (che sta pure nel vocabolario) sia una faccenda da sofisti, perdendo come al solito il riferimento al valore di fondo.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vabbè. Allora e' tutto violenza. Compresa questa discussione. Che sia chiaro, per me non lo e'.


E perché questa discussione dovrebbe essere violenza?

Io sto scrivendo questo post per costringerti ad andare a sinistra quando volevi andare a destra?

Niente affatto.. sto solo esprimendo il mio sentire

Per inciso, in altro 3d si parlava della situazione di [MENTION=7508]Marjanna[/MENTION] e del suo uomo, che mette un applauso sotto ogni suo post o commento

Perché mette l'applauso? Perché è commosso? Perché è estasiato? NO

Mette l'applauso con la PRECISA finalità di far smettere [MENTION=7508]Marjanna[/MENTION] di commentare liberamente le foto di altri

È un applauso virtuale, che vuoi che sia...

Eppure è un agito VIOLENTO Perché ha finalità di piegare la libera determinazione di [MENTION=7508]Marjanna[/MENTION] a scrivere

Ci riuscirà? Non ci riuscirà? E se non ci riesce che fa? E invece se ci riesce che farà?
E chi lo sa

Ma è fondamentale RICONOSCERE subito l'agito violento

Senza aspettare le ciaffate per cascare dal pero

Per me


----------



## Foglia (30 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> E' il solito discorso che tutto è niente e niente è tutto, come se distinguere forza da violenza (che sta pure nel vocabolario) sia una faccenda da sofisti, perdendo come al solito il riferimento al valore di fondo.


Ebbravo. E' un bel rischio farlo. Come se poi non esistesse forza orientata bene. E come se ogni  "segno" che resta, quale frutto di ogni interazione (ognuno di noi ha la sua forza, prima ancora della sua violenza) fosse un segno di violenza.

Roba da non fare esistere più nulla.
Bah...


----------



## Foglia (30 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E perché questa discussione dovrebbe essere violenza?
> 
> Io sto scrivendo questo post per costringerti ad andare a sinistra quando volevi andare a destra?
> 
> ...



Per me sei semplicemente ossessionato dalla violenza. Che la violenza esista, credo sia chiaro a tutti. Ma tu la vedi anche dove non c'è. Mica tanto bello, lo dico per te.
Se lo facessi io, con la personalità che ho, finirei per amplificarla. E sia chiaro che farei anzitutto un gran male a me stessa.


----------



## danny (30 Ottobre 2018)

Questa discussione comunque conferma quello che ho scritto nei miei post iniziali.
Non deve essere il singolo coinvolto in un rapporto a tentare di capire lasituazione secondo schemi generici, perché la percezione soggettiva può variare e produrre risultati non coerenti tra varie persone.
La persona si deve affidare a uno sguardo esterno.


----------



## Foglia (30 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Questa discussione comunque conferma quello che ho scritto nei miei post iniziali.
> Non deve essere il singolo coinvolto in un rapporto a tentare di capire lasituazione secondo schemi generici, perché la percezione soggettiva può variare e produrre risultati non coerenti tra varie persone.
> La persona si deve affidare a uno sguardo esterno.


Si e no.
Per affidarsi a uno sguardo esterno, la persona deve essere in grado di capire che qualcosa non va. E quindi agire su se stessa  (anche affidandosi allo sguardo esterno). Generalizzare sui "campanelli"  (magari pure spostando il baricentro del sentire tra te e l'altro, come succede nell'elenco ad apertura del 3d) non è ne' una panacea, ne' una garanzia.
Pone dei filtri.
Alla luce della mia esperienza, sono filtri utili.
Se li avessi applicati, avrei evitato molto.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per me sei semplicemente ossessionato dalla violenza. Che la violenza esista, credo sia chiaro a tutti. Ma tu la vedi anche dove non c'è. Mica tanto bello, lo dico per te.
> Se lo facessi io, con la personalità che ho, finirei per amplificarla. E sia chiaro che farei anzitutto un gran male a me stessa.


Ho scritto almeno 10 volte che io so di poter essere violento, in ogni ambito, da quello familiare a quello lavorativo, e che tratto la "mia" violenza con assoluta serenità.

E la so riconoscere bene. Talvolta la svelò al mio interlocutore.

Tu vedessi che ritirate frettolose e quanti "scusa, non volevo, non sapevo, ma come puoi pensare, ma suvvia.. 

C'è una fifa cane della violenza, della propria innanzitutto.


----------



## danny (30 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si e no.
> Per affidarsi a uno sguardo esterno, la persona deve essere in grado di capire che qualcosa non va. E quindi agire su se stessa  (anche affidandosi allo sguardo esterno). Generalizzare sui "campanelli"  (magari pure spostando il baricentro del sentire tra te e l'altro, come succede nell'elenco ad apertura del 3d) non è ne' una panacea, ne' una garanzia.
> Pone dei filtri.
> Alla luce della mia esperienza, sono filtri utili.
> Se li avessi applicati, avrei evitato molto.


Sì, diciamo che è una necessità successiva almeno alla comprensione della presenza di un problema.


----------



## Foglia (30 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho scritto almeno 10 volte che io so di poter essere violento, in ogni ambito, da quello familiare a quello lavorativo, e che tratto la "mia" violenza con assoluta serenità.
> 
> E la so riconoscere bene. Talvolta la svelò al mio interlocutore.
> 
> ...



Ma perché, tu di fronte alla violenza non alzi i tacchi?

Mi definisti una volta come "cacciatrice di violenza". Secondo la tua percezione. E precisasti che TU, a caccia di violenza, ci vai CONSAPEVOLMENTE.

Peggio per te, io se sei a caccia di violenza ti lascio andare solo


----------



## Skorpio (30 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma perché, tu di fronte alla violenza non alzi i tacchi?
> 
> Mi definisti una volta come "cacciatrice di violenza". Secondo la tua percezione. E precisasti che TU, a caccia di violenza, ci vai CONSAPEVOLMENTE.
> 
> Peggio per te, io se sei a caccia di violenza ti lascio andare solo


In uno scambio produttivo le domande sono le benvenute

Però me ne hai fatte molte e io ho risposto con piacere, mentre io te ne ho fatta un paio, e non mi hai risposto:

E perché questa discussione dovrebbe essere violenza?

Io sto scrivendo questo post per costringerti ad andare a sinistra quando volevi andare a destra?

Altrimenti diventa una dinamica unilaterale con giudizio finale prestampato (non richiesto, peraltro) che sono di quanto più noioso possa rappresentare per me un confronto

Puoi rispondere alle mie domande di sopra?

Giusto x uscire da rassicuranti generalizzazioni


----------



## Brunetta (30 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In uno scambio produttivo le domande sono le benvenute
> 
> Però me ne hai fatte molte e io ho risposto con piacere, mentre io te ne ho fatta un paio, e non mi hai risposto:
> 
> ...


Tu vuoi convincerci che siamo violenti anche quando non lo siamo.
E usare uno stesso termine per definire cose diverse porta a una semplificazione che appiattisce non solo il linguaggio, ma il pensiero.


----------



## Foglia (30 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In uno scambio produttivo le domande sono le benvenute
> 
> Però me ne hai fatte molte e io ho risposto con piacere, mentre io te ne ho fatta un paio, e non mi hai risposto:
> 
> ...


Non per costringermi. Ma per indurmi. Alle volte per convincere (o per convincerti?) tu usi  "forzature". Che non sono violenza, per me. Ma credo che per te lo siano. Per me, alcune restano robe incomprensibili, al limite forzature di concetti.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu vuoi convincerci che siamo violenti anche quando non lo siamo.
> E usare uno stesso termine per definire cose diverse porta a una semplificazione che appiattisce non solo il linguaggio, ma il pensiero.


Non esattamente, io parlo per me

Se parlare di me viene recepito come tentativo di convincere l'altro, è un problema dell'altro

Parlo di me e spiego cosa per me è un atteggiamento violento, al di là Delle finalità, e dei tipi di azione.

A te è capitato di "agire" deliberatamente con il solo scopo di provare a fare andare a sinistra chi aveva una libera determinazione ad andare a destra?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non esattamente, io parlo per me
> 
> Se parlare di me viene recepito come tentativo di convincere l'altro, è un problema dell'altro
> 
> ...


Boh


----------



## Skorpio (30 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non per costringermi. Ma per indurmi. Alle volte per convincere (o per convincerti?) tu usi  "forzature". Che non sono violenza, per me. Ma credo che per te lo siano. Per me, alcune restano robe incomprensibili, al limite forzature di concetti.


Indurti a che? A darmi un verde?? O dirmi bravo?

Mica ho capito

Peraltro ricorderai che quando decidesti a suo tempo di andare a scrivere da Zod il mio pensiero al riguardo era manifesto (in generale)

Ti dissi qualcosa per dissuaderti?
Ti dissi: te ne pentirai, vedrai...
Ti dissi: non farlo!

Ti dissi qualcosa di tutto questo?


----------



## Skorpio (30 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh


Quoto


----------



## Foglia (30 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Indurti a che? A darmi un verde?? O dirmi bravo?
> 
> Mica ho capito
> 
> ...


Oh, santo cielo....
Tra tutti gli esempi che puoi portare, proprio dobbiamo andare a riesumare questo cadavere?

Mi dicesti che ti dispiaceva. E punto.
Torniamo a questa discussione: continui a dirmi che sostanzialmente non metto in gioco "la libertà" di parlare di violenza, scevra da filtri e orpelli. Non è un tentare di portarmi sulla tua opinione? Lo davo per scontato, senza peraltro vederci nulla di male. E' un po' quello che proviamo anche solo involontariamente a fare tutti.

TU a volte lo fai forzando concetti. Per me.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Oh, santo cielo....
> Tra tutti gli esempi che puoi portare, proprio dobbiamo andare a riesumare questo cadavere?
> 
> Mi dicesti che ti dispiaceva. E punto.
> ...


No, io la mia opinione la propongo per una riflessione

Sapendo in anticipo della probabile ilarità e Delle prudenti prese di distanza, ampiamente prevedibili e già messe nel conto

Lo faccio per il piacere di farlo.

Della mia opinione puoi fare quel che vuoi, come chiunque

Il concetto che vedi "forzato" lo vedi forse forzato perché manca la "imposizione fisica"?

Se è così io capisco eh?

Ma io non parlo né di fratture ne di sangue, parli di AZIONI deliberatamente poste in atto da X per limitare la libertà di Y

Come i famosi applausi virtuali dell'Omo di [MENTION=7508]Marjanna[/MENTION]


----------



## Foglia (30 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No, io la mia opinione la propongo per una riflessione
> 
> Sapendo in anticipo della probabile ilarità e Delle prudenti prese di distanza, ampiamente prevedibili e già messe nel conto
> 
> ...



Occhei. Dove inizio a non capire più una mazza, getto la spugna.


----------



## Marjanna (30 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma io non parlo né di fratture ne di sangue, parli di AZIONI deliberatamente poste in atto da X per limitare la libertà di Y
> 
> Come i famosi applausi virtuali dell'Omo di @_Marjanna_


Non ho letto le ultime pagine, mi è arrivata la notifica per la citazione.
Traduco in termini di forum quello che è capitato a me. Che si voglia chiamare violenza, bullone, lavandino, o altro a me poco importa, è quel che comporta.

Mettiamo che io e Skorpio abbiamo una relazione. Skorpio è single, io sposata.
Skorpio da mesi mi fa capire che vive male questa situazione, per una serie di motivi spiegati.
Ad un certo punto finisce. Skorpio nel periodo di relazione con me mi ha raccontato di lui e mi ha parlato anche del forum che lui frequenta (di cui io me ne sono ampiamente fregata, senza fare domande).
Dopo che ci lasciamo mi iscrivo al forum e guardo chi sono gli amici di Skorpio. A ogni messaggio di queste persone metto un verde (ora qui non si può perchè i verdi ad un certo punto si bloccano, ma fare finta si possano mettere a oltranza). Quindo io non commento mai, ma vado di verdi a manetta.
Quando entra Skorpio e scrive io cito i suoi commenti, e faccio allusioni punzecchiandolo (non solo mettendo plausi) che spesso non hanno alcun nesso con quanto lui ha scritto. Se vedo un topic dove so potrebbe scrivere dopo aver piazzato il mio verde al topic di apertura (che lui potrà vedere diversamente da qui), in più momenti della giornata torno a vedere la pagina solo aspettando che entri Skorpio a scrivere. E quando arriva io son li, e lo cito.
A un certo punto vedendo questo Skorpio mi contatta e discutiamo per 2 mesi per ore e ore e ore ogni giorno. Alla fine io -sposata- faccio capire a Skorpio che sarei anche disposta a riprendermelo come amante, anche se vorrei non so neppure io cosa, insomma mica me lo riprenderei cosi come amante (mi ha mollato), dovrebbe sudarsela. Quando Skorpio mi dice che lui no, io svalvolo. Gli dico che ha altre donne, ect. Lui ad un certo punto è fuso e chiude. 
Qualche giorno dopo Skorpio apre il forum per staccare un poco (lo fa da tanto tempo) dalla sua giornata. E come entra... tac io son già li che lo aspetto. Commenta Skorpio commenta... che tanto io son qua... 

Questo in linea di massimo, adattato in modo sempliciotto.
Ad oggi la cosa continua.

Non c'è una azione illegale messa in atto, è star col piedino al margine (e tirare avanti nel tempo). Ora qualcuno direbbe che la soluzione sarebbe che Skorpio si levasse dal forum, ma se lui tiene a questo, se scrive in questo da anni... 

Non sono cose facili da capire se non si vivono. O meglio non è facile capire cosa si prova. E non sono sensi di colpa, è proprio mancanza di poter agire come una persona normale. Libera.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Ottobre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non ho letto le ultime pagine, mi è arrivata la notifica per la citazione.
> Traduco in termini di forum quello che è capitato a me. Che si voglia chiamare violenza, bullone, lavandino, o altro a me poco importa, è quel che comporta.
> 
> Mettiamo che io e Skorpio abbiamo una relazione. Skorpio è single, io sposata.
> ...


Io l’ho capito. E del resto quasi tutti abbiamo fb.
Beh io mi cancellerei. Magari per rientrare dopo sei mesi.
Ma non darei materiale per interventi ossessivi.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Ottobre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non sono cose facili da capire se non si vivono. O meglio non è facile capire cosa si prova. E non sono sensi di colpa, è proprio mancanza di poter agire come una persona normale. Libera.


Già..

E tutto questo per cosa?

Per una aggressione col crick in mezzo alla strada?

Per un inseguimento con la forca in mano in mezzo ai campi?

No.. per dei "verdi" e degli applausi virtuali.

Fai bene a sottolineare che NON TI SENTI LIBERA .. 
grazie di dirlo, e fai bene a dirlo forte

questo è esattamente nelle speranze di chi esercita una azione violenta: "limitare la libertà, togliere potere di decidere liberamente"

Ora.. chi ti consiglia di scancellarti da quel forum.. dice esattamente di avvalorare quella azione

Di dire: ebbene sì! Mi hai limitata, non sono più Libera, fuggo via

Senza rendersi conto che in una RELAZIONE non è che questa cosa possa soddisfare l'altro.

Non farà una festa il tuo uomo, se ti scancelli

Anzi, avrà la prova che a farti violenza, tu accusi e fuggi

E la sua reazione può essere imprevedibile, ivi compreso chiederti del perché ti sei cancellata e negare con tutte le sue forze che lui (poverino) avesse voluto limitare la tua libertà

Al barino dello sport per cedere il posto a bigliardino a un bulletto, quel consiglio di andare e lasciare perdere va benissimo

In una RELAZIONE no. 

Secondo me


----------



## Brunetta (30 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Già..
> 
> E tutto questo per cosa?
> 
> ...


Ma chi se ne frega?
Non è una gara per vedere chi vince.
Lui la mette a disagio con certi comportamenti? Lei cambia...bar.
Poi rifletterà sul perché e per come, ma dopo.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Ottobre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non sono cose facili da capire se non si vivono. O meglio non è facile capire cosa si prova. E non sono sensi di colpa, è proprio mancanza di poter agire come una persona normale. Libera.


Già..

E tutto questo per cosa?

Per una aggressione col crick in mezzo alla strada?

Per un inseguimento con la forca in mano in mezzo ai campi?

No.. per dei "verdi" e degli applausi virtuali.

Fai bene a sottolineare che NON TI SENTI LIBERA .. 
grazie di dirlo, e fai bene a dirlo forte

questo è esattamente nelle speranze di chi esercita una azione violenta: "limitare la libertà, togliere potere di decidere liberamente"

Ora.. chi ti consiglia di scancellarti da quel forum.. dice esattamente di avvalorare quella azione

Di dire: ebbene sì! Mi hai limitata, non sono più Libera, fuggo via

Senza rendersi conto che in una RELAZIONE non è che questa cosa possa soddisfare l'altro.

Non farà una festa il tuo uomo, se ti scancelli

Anzi, avrà la prova che a farti violenza, tu accusi e fuggi

E la sua reazione può essere imprevedibile, ivi compreso chiederti del perché ti sei cancellata e negare con tutte le sue forze che lui (poverino) avesse voluto limitare la tua libertà

Al barino dello sport per cedere il posto a bigliardino a un bulletto, quel consiglio di andare e lasciare perdere va benissimo

In una RELAZIONE no. 

Secondo me


----------



## Skorpio (30 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi se ne frega?
> Non è una gara per vedere chi vince.
> Lui la mette a disagio con certi comportamenti? Lei cambia...bar.
> Poi rifletterà sul perché e per come, ma dopo.


Se sei in relazione NON puoi fregartene.

Per il semplice motivo che QUALSIASI cosa tu faccia sarà comunque produttiva di effetti nella relazione.

Fintanto che la RELAZIONE si mantiene nella testa di uno dei due

Quanto alle coppe di chi resiste o di chi cede, sono quanto di più lontano dal senso del discorso che facevo

Qui non si tratta di vincere (resto iscritta) o perdere (mi scancello)


----------



## Brunetta (30 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se sei in relazione NON puoi fregartene.
> 
> Per il semplice motivo che QUALSIASI cosa tu faccia sarà comunque produttiva di effetti nella relazione.
> 
> ...


Infatti io propongo di uscire dalla relazione.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti io propongo di uscire dalla relazione.


A parte che è una sua scelta, ma ... Perdonami la battuta:
Sarebbe facile la vita...

E tu sai meglio di me che tante donne che oggi sono al campo santo avevano pensato semplicemente di "uscire dalla relazione"

E non credo proprio che stiamo a questi livelli nella fattispecie, ma .. quando sei nella dinamica, non sempre basta un...

[video=youtube;g06bvRDSpUA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g06bvRDSpUA[/video]


----------



## Foglia (30 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A parte che è una sua scelta, ma ... Perdonami la battuta:
> Sarebbe facile la vita...
> 
> E tu sai meglio di me che tante donne che oggi sono al campo santo avevano pensato semplicemente di "uscire dalla relazione"
> ...


Bah... Sai che proprio non ti capisco?

Anzitutto bisogna vedere se io voglio uscire dalla relazione. E come posso, uscire dalla relazione: intendo proprio vincoli (se ci sono).
E poi piano piano ci esco.
Nel caso di marjanna, un buon inizio sarebbe anche per me quella di non dargli spazio.
Oh... Almeno di questo, un po' di esperienza penso di avercela. Che poi all'inizio pensavo che mi avrebbe potuto fare male, confermo. Ma insomma.... Di sicuro avrei fatto più veloce, a non avere un figlio, una casa, e pure una dipendenza economica da guardare in faccia.


----------



## Foglia (30 Ottobre 2018)

... E quasi dimenticavo: conosco donne che non solo hanno  "bloccato" il numero di telefono, ma lo hanno pure cambiato.

Le disquisizioni sulla libertà, e sul principio che tutto questo e' molto ingiusto, le lascerei fuori. Ovviamente il presupposto e' l'avere veramente paura per la propria incolumità. Non certo quello di compartecipare più o meno consapevolmente ad una rottura di palle che può trasformarsi in altro.

Edit: Chiedo scusa ma da telefono non riesco a togliere la faccina a inizio post.


----------



## Marjanna (30 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se sei in relazione NON puoi fregartene.
> 
> Per il semplice motivo che QUALSIASI cosa tu faccia sarà comunque produttiva di effetti nella relazione.
> 
> ...


Si è "fissato" a relazione praticamente finita. Prima, quando mi avrebbe fatto anche piacere si interessasse alla mie foto, anche che facesse eventuali domande su chi commenta, sulle foto che trovo belle ne avrei parlato più che volentieri con lui.
In parte l'ho fatto ugualmente. Ma non è che lo sentissi coinvolto da quanto dicevo. Percui mi fermavo.
Io potrei anche "fregarmene" ma se questo mi cita e scrive cose come fosse il mio compagno e a me di questo arriva notifica (purtroppo il blocco non prevede lui non possa citarmi in pagine di altri), e vedo che come una rete questo si estende sempre più alle persona che seguo bè... il mio momento di svago fotografico dove vorrei perdermi magari guardando la foto di un bosco in autunno mi riporta al circolo delle nostre discussioni sfinenti e senza uscita. Mi ricorda il discutere perchè io dico che "non voglio fargli da amante" e lui che risponde che devo vederla come un essere fidanzati.. insomme cose folli che manco in questo forum che analizza da anni ogni sfacettature dei rapporti extraconiugali son mai venute fuori. 
E si hai ragione che in questo modo la relazione si mantiene nella testa. Anche se non tanto la relazione, perchè non è che io ricordi un momento piacevole trascorso insieme, ma il prezzo di questo. 
Se io ricordassi un momento piacevole magari potrei provare anche nostalgia verso quel momento, ma tutti questi momenti sono annullati, o meglio vengono pescati e spediti in modo ossessivo. L'avessi mollato nello stile dell'amante di Ingenua, di punto in bianco dal nulla potrei al limiti anche capire. Ma da marzo io parlo di queste cose. E ben prima ho messo in chiaro che mai e poi mai farei l'amante a vita.
Hai una casa, una moglie, un figlio, i tuoi amici, tutto il tuo mega pacchetto a cui tieni. Bene. Io capisco benissimo. Vai avanti e io vado avanti. Tra i due dovrei disperarmi io a logica, non lui.


----------



## Foglia (30 Ottobre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Si è "fissato" a relazione praticamente finita. Prima, quando mi avrebbe fatto anche piacere si interessasse alla mie foto, anche che facesse eventuali domande su chi commenta, sulle foto che trovo belle ne avrei parlato più che volentieri con lui.
> In parte l'ho fatto ugualmente. Ma non è che lo sentissi coinvolto da quanto dicevo. Percui mi fermavo.
> Io potrei anche "fregarmene" ma se questo mi cita e scrive cose come fosse il mio compagno e a me di questo arriva notifica (purtroppo il blocco non prevede lui non possa citarmi in pagine di altri), e vedo che come una rete questo si estende sempre più alle persona che seguo bè... il mio momento di svago fotografico dove vorrei perdermi magari guardando la foto di un bosco in autunno mi riporta al circolo delle nostre discussioni sfinenti e senza uscita. Mi ricorda il discutere perchè io dico che "non voglio fargli da amante" e lui che risponde che devo vederla come un essere fidanzati.. insomme cose folli che manco in questo forum che analizza da anni ogni sfacettature dei rapporti extraconiugali son mai venute fuori.
> E si hai ragione che in questo modo la relazione si mantiene nella testa. Anche se non tanto la relazione, perchè non è che io ricordi un momento piacevole trascorso insieme, ma il prezzo di questo.
> ...


Ma tu questo qua lo vuoi ancora? Io guarda che sono passata sopra a tante cose che non volevo vedere  (i campanelli suonavano, comunque). Ma era mio marito, gli ho voluto un bene immenso  (credo che mi sarei persino fatta sgozzare al suo posto... Roba insanissima eh). Ma era la persona comunque che avevo scelto per un progetto. E niente... Passavo sopra a tutto.
Questo qui (lo hai detto tu) in fin dei conti non è nessuno.... La vostra e' una storia clandestina.
Coss ti blocca? Perché il problema non è la scocciatura di uscire da fb. Scocciante eh. Finché vuoi. Ma se non ti ritieni libera, chi ti limita a un certo punto lo eviti. E non si tratta di cambiare casa. Oppure te ne freghi e ignori.


----------



## Marjanna (30 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma tu questo qua lo vuoi ancora? Io guarda che sono passata sopra a tante cose che non volevo vedere  (i campanelli suonavano, comunque). Ma era mio marito, gli ho voluto un bene immenso  (credo che mi sarei persino fatta sgozzare al suo posto... Roba insanissima eh). Ma era la persona comunque che avevo scelto per un progetto. E niente... Passavo sopra a tutto.
> Questo qui (lo hai detto tu) in fin dei conti non è nessuno.... La vostra e' una storia clandestina.
> Coss ti blocca? Perché il problema non è la scocciatura di uscire da fb. Scocciante eh. Finché vuoi. Ma se non ti ritieni libera, chi ti limita a un certo punto lo eviti. E non si tratta di cambiare casa. Oppure te ne freghi e ignori.


No. E lo ignoro. Io mica rispondo sai, io commento foto di fotografi che seguo da 8 anni, però mi arrivano ste notifiche non posso non vederle.
Calcola una cosa tra noi due. Io da maggio sono iscritta a questo forum. Se non fossi stata nella relazione con lui non ci sarei iscritta. Non ci sarei neppure mai arrivata per curiosità perchè non è che io abbia tutta sta passione per l'uomo, le dinamiche civili e dei rapporti di coppia. Questo forum per me, non solo nei topic aperti da me ma anche nei tanti commenti letti in generale, è stato un poco _scoprire quant'è profonda la tana del Bianconiglio_, che tanto bianco non è in questo caso 
Qui ci sono persone interessanti per i contributi che portano, e anche belle teste pensanti, ma rimane la tana del Bianconiglio. E' parecchio buio da queste parti. 
Questo vuol dire che nel periodo di crisi, discussione con lui io ci ho messo a parallelo scavare dentro questo tipo di relazioni, e in tutte le dinamiche che si innestano. E anche scavare dentro di me.
Mica robina tanto leggera. 
Anche nell'ipotesi io lo rivolessi, io adesso, dopo aver passato questo forum ho un tracciato di tante cose a cui mai avevo pensato, ho finestre dove, attraverso i vostri racconti e parole, ho guardato.
Lui cosa ha fatto e pensato in questi mesi non lo so. Probabilmente è andato avanti con la sua vita, con i tram tram familiari di sempre, solo pensando che io sia una bastarda e che magari ha un altro uomo. O più probabilmente ha pensato solo al suo stato emotivo, senza provare a scavarci dentro.
Adesso sarebbe un momento per riprendermi un poco, relazione è stata chiusa (da mesi, no da ieri), ho scoperto un forum interessante a cui magari potrò partecipare ancora o anche no, ma con un approccio diverso, più "sciallo" diciamo. Riprendo a seguire qualche foto, un momento di svago, di piacere, comunque il coltivare una passione (se guardo una foto comunque la analizzo, non è che mi "cade" addosso solo per l'impatto che da), fa parte del ritrovare me anche questo. Ma se commento vengo ripescata con l'amo (mentalmente, perchè di fatto non rispondo) nel venire citata da lui che guarda le foto dei miei contatti più e più volte al giorno aspettando io commenti.
Provando anche a mettermi in posizioni di imbarazzo, copiando messaggi privati in pubblico, cose cosi.
Comunque chiuderò anche con il forum, perchè anche qui mi trovo a dar forza mentale a lui, solo per il fatto di raccontare certi episodi.


----------



## Foglia (30 Ottobre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> No. E lo ignoro. Io mica rispondo sai, io commento foto di fotografi che seguo da 8 anni, però mi arrivano ste notifiche non posso non vederle.
> Calcola una cosa tra noi due. Io da maggio sono iscritta a questo forum. Se non fossi stata nella relazione con lui non ci sarei iscritta. Non ci sarei neppure mai arrivata per curiosità perchè non è che io abbia tutta sta passione per l'uomo, le dinamiche civili e dei rapporti di coppia. Questo forum per me, non solo nei topic aperti da me ma anche nei tanti commenti letti in generale, è stato un poco _scoprire quant'è profonda la tana del Bianconiglio_, che tanto bianco non è in questo caso
> Qui ci sono persone interessanti per i contributi che portano, e anche belle teste pensanti, ma rimane la tana del Bianconiglio. E' parecchio buio da queste parti.
> Questo vuol dire che nel periodo di crisi, discussione con lui io ci ho messo a parallelo scavare dentro questo tipo di relazioni, e in tutte le dinamiche che si innestano. E anche scavare dentro di me.
> ...


Gli stai dando decisamente troppa importanza.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> ... Io da maggio sono iscritta a questo forum. Se non fossi stata nella relazione con lui non ci sarei iscritta. Non ci sarei neppure mai arrivata per curiosità perchè non è che io abbia tutta sta passione per l'uomo, le dinamiche civili e dei rapporti di coppia. Questo forum per me, non solo nei topic aperti da me ma anche nei tanti commenti letti in generale, è stato un poco _scoprire quant'è profonda la tana del Bianconiglio_, che tanto bianco non è in questo caso
> Qui ci sono persone interessanti per i contributi che portano, e anche belle teste pensanti, ma rimane la tana del Bianconiglio. E' parecchio buio da queste parti.
> Questo vuol dire che nel periodo di crisi, discussione con lui io ci ho messo a parallelo scavare dentro questo tipo di relazioni, e in tutte le dinamiche che si innestano. E anche scavare dentro di me.
> Mica robina tanto leggera.
> ...


Questo mi pare importante perché parla di te e non di lui.
Non è che tu debba restare qui.
Però rileggi come tu abbia paura a capire te stessa. Puoi avere ragione. Per questo esistono i professionisti che ti sostengono mentre lo fai.
Se senti che hai qualcosa tua che non vuoi toccare, probabilmente la devi toccare. Come una malattia fisica, non passa da sé.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Novembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Si è "fissato" a relazione praticamente finita. Prima, quando mi avrebbe fatto anche piacere si interessasse alla mie foto, anche che facesse eventuali domande su chi commenta, sulle foto che trovo belle ne avrei parlato più che volentieri con lui.
> .


È la prova del nove di quanto sto cercando di dire da un po', e cioè che è la "qualità" della azione che parla, molto più che la azione in se

Quando quella azione di seguire le tue foto sarebbe stata mossa da INTERESSE per le foto, non c'è stata

Adesso è mossa dal cercare di limitare la tua libertà (con successo, perché ti sta inibendo)

Io non do consigli, tanto so ormai da tempo immemore che non servono a nulla (uno fa sempre ciò che sa e ciò che può fare in quel momento)

Però "riconoscere" la qualità violenta della azione immediatamente, è una cosa importante

Dire per te:
"Ecco.. ha appena messo l'applauso, vuol mettermi in imbarazzo, vuole che lo contatti e chieda lui perché fa così, vuole che mi senta strangolata nel mio muovermi e scrivere liberamente.."

Dire questo per te davanti a te immediatamente , "smascherare" la sua finalità INEQUIVOCABILMENTE violenta, senza indugio e senza tentennamenti, io credo sia importante


----------



## bluestar02 (6 Novembre 2018)

Dotarsi di Teser. Piantarlo nelle palle e attivare. Vedete che allo stronzo passa la voglia. E poi mollarlo.
Io mi sono preso a bastonate con varie donne ma praticavamo Kendo. Mai cedere mai perdonare o giustificare la violenza. Nemmeno uno schiaffo. 
Il violento va isolato e allontanato. Subire rende complici. Trovare scusanti x un violento rende complici. Denunciare e difendersi.


----------

